# TTC a Soy baby!



## sheilarae07

After 2 years of trying with no success. I have decided to try soy isoflavones. I want to go more natural and stop depending on doctors. It is supposed to work just like clomid- but less side effects and less chance of multiples. I am taking it on cd 5-9, since that's what my doctor suggested for clomid, before she backed out on giving it to me. I am very hopeful that this will work. One site said that 75% of women got pregnant on their first try with SI. However, I know that it may not work for everyone. I am planning on updating this every couple days so others can know more about SI. I will be taking 80 mg of SI, in general it will equal half that in clomid- 40 mg- my doctor was going to do 50 mg of clomid.
BACKGROUND- I am 21 years old (22 in 3 months), my husband is 29 (30 next month). I was diagnosed with PCOS 4 years ago- but last ultrasound showed no cysts and my bloodwork was fine. I take 1000 mg of metformin 2x a day and prenatals. Because of ED issues we do at home insemenations (3rd month). 
CD 1 and 2- Medium flow- crampy
CD 3- No cramps- brown spotting (thought af was over already)
CD 4-Strong cramps in the morning- bright red heavy flow by the evening-brown at night
CD 5- Back to brown spotting- I think it is stopping for good. ** Will be taking 80 mg of SI tonight before bedtime**


----------



## ARRIELLE

good luck!!! and yes soy is like clomid, they are suppose to make the body think that there isnt enough estrogen which drives your lh and fsh levels up...i hope you get you bfp


----------



## Indigo77

Just wondering why your doc changed her mind about the clomid?


----------



## sheilarae07

When she did bloodwork in October my insulin was too high. Since then I have been on a strict no sugar no carbs diet. I check it 4x a day. I went to my GP last month and everything was normal. She would probably give it to me now but she doesn't take me seriously. I will be switching doctors IF I get pregnant.


----------



## ARRIELLE

That is great that is how i was able to conceive naturally i had no sugar, no gluten, low carbs...and bam i lost 60lbs in two months!!! It definetly helps...alot!!! Did the doctor talk about metformin?


----------



## trixie79

sheilarae07 said:


> After 2 years of trying with no success. I have decided to try soy isoflavones. I want to go more natural and stop depending on doctors. It is supposed to work just like clomid- but less side effects and less chance of multiples. I am taking it on cd 5-9, since that's what my doctor suggested for clomid, before she backed out on giving it to me. I am very hopeful that this will work. One site said that 75% of women got pregnant on their first try with SI. However, I know that it may not work for everyone. I am planning on updating this every couple days so others can know more about SI. I will be taking 80 mg of SI, in general it will equal half that in clomid- 40 mg- my doctor was going to do 50 mg of clomid.
> BACKGROUND- I am 21 years old (22 in 3 months), my husband is 29 (30 next month). I was diagnosed with PCOS 4 years ago- but last ultrasound showed no cysts and my bloodwork was fine. I take 1000 mg of metformin 2x a day and prenatals. Because of ED issues we do at home insemenations (3rd month).
> CD 1 and 2- Medium flow- crampy
> CD 3- No cramps- brown spotting (thought af was over already)
> CD 4-Strong cramps in the morning- bright red heavy flow by the evening-brown at night
> CD 5- Back to brown spotting- I think it is stopping for good. ** Will be taking 80 mg of SI tonight before bedtime**


:hi: i ordered mine last month.........was thinking of trying them this month. i have no probs conceiving so just abit worried they will do more harm than good. i use the clear blue monitor and last month ovulated on cd15...27 day cycle...shortest ever in 15 years. i think after having the triplets my cycles completely regulated!
worried as well abt having multiples as he triplets wer 100% natural!
dont know wat to do.im on cd 2 today, so have a couple of more days to decide!


----------



## Indigo77

ARRIELLE said:


> That is great that is how i was able to conceive naturally i had no sugar, no gluten, low carbs...and bam i lost 60lbs in two months!!! It definetly helps...alot!!! Did the doctor talk about metformin?

What did you eat?


----------



## sheilarae07

My doctor has me on Metformin (2000 mg a day)- it has helped greatly! I lost 29 pounds in my first month on it. I just took my 2nd dose of SI. Last night I was BURNING UP.. major hot flashes and cramping already. Totally worth it though! I hope this is our time!


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 7- 3rd dose of SI will be tonight. Hubby and I are going to a concert so I thought I would update now. I did not have cramping today, but LOTS of hot flashes.


----------



## trixie79

i dicided to go for it...i took 50 mg last night, cd3, ill take 100mg tonight and cd5 then 150 cd6and 7

no side effects yet.


----------



## lotsakellz

Hi Sheilarae07. This thread is really really useful. I'm going to try SI on my next cycle. I've come to the conclusion that this cycle has been annovulatory, no positive OPKs and FF can't pinpoint the day I ov'd (as I really don't think I have). I'm hoping SI will encourage that eggy to release. I'll also be using a CBFM, charting and anything else I can think of!! 
Will keep popping in to see how you're doing. f'xd for your BFP soon


----------



## sheilarae07

Thanks! Well hopefully I will be able to tell everyone about a BFP in a couple weeks!


----------



## sheilarae07

trixie79 said:


> i dicided to go for it...i took 50 mg last night, cd3, ill take 100mg tonight and cd5 then 150 cd6and 7
> 
> no side effects yet.

I also decided to increase my dose last night- I took 80mg on CD 5 and 6, 120 on CD 7. I will probably finish it out at 120mg. To me- that seems like it would average out to 50mg of clomid for the whole cycle. I have seen a lot of people increase the dose midway and get a BFP.


----------



## mom22boys

I'm with you guys! I am on cycle day 1. I am not sure what day I should start taking it! The si I bought came in 40 mg. I have regular periods I just don't think I ovulate. I suppose this will help?


----------



## sheilarae07

I am the same. I have regular periods but I may not be ovulating. I am taking cd 5-9 because it is supposed to produce one big strong egg, as opposed to earlier. CD 3-7 is supposed to produce more smaller eggs. 
**I think the cramps I had on CD 5 were just my period finishing and had nothing to do with the Soy. However, I have consistantly had hot flashes- that may be my only side effect of them- so far. Hot flashes for a baby- I will take that anyday!


My pills also are 40 mg. SI are supposed to be like half the strength of clomid. Since you normally start clomid off at 50 mg it is hard to convert. That's why I am choosing 80mg on cd 5 and 6, 120 mg on cd 7 8 9. That would equal 52 mg of clomid a day- pretty close to 50.


----------



## trixie79

god maybe im taking too much..........i took 50mg then 100mg, tonight i was going to take 100mg and then up to 150 for the last 2 days.......

wat you think?


----------



## mom22boys

Thanks for the info! I think thats what I will do too! Has anyone heard of any side affects that could happen with the baby?

So I am going to do days 5-9. 80mg on days 5&6 then 120 on 7,8,&9. Now do I take it all at one time or is it better to space it out during the day?


----------



## sheilarae07

Trixie- I don't see anything wrong with taking those doses. The only thing is I am afraid I will become resistant- that's why I started small. 
As for side effects for the baby- I have not seen anything that said it causes harm. It is natural. 
I took my final dose tonight cd 9 120mg. I have had a massive headache since I took it. But that is probably caused by spending all day writing a research proposal! I took an OPK last night just for fun and got a result that was darker than I expected but still negative. I will start testing regularly tomorrow. I am still having some brown/pink mucus/discharge. I assume it's still my period ending but it's kinda late for that. Who knows.. :shrug: Either way.. tomorrow night will be my first insemenation for this cycle. I plan on doing it on cd 10 12 14 15 16 18 (with ovulation happening on cd15)- will adjust according to O date. I am still confused about ovulation with soy. I have read that the later you take it the sooner you will ovulate, but it also says that ovulation will occur 5-10 days after the last pill... who knows. Most girls I seen that took it on cd 5-9 ovulated between cd14-18-which makes sense.
Sorry for all the random rambling!


----------



## mom22boys

I hope it does make me ovulate sooner! I usually ov around day 20 which seems like it takes forever to greg here!


----------



## sheilarae07

I understand! From what I understand you are supposed to bd every other day starting at cd 10 until your opk goes back to neg. This would surely cover all bases. 
I am super hopeful for this month. Keeping this little daily journal has helped the days go by faster.


----------



## honey08

goodluck ladies x


----------



## trixie79

im not really feeling many side effects! just really tired.....i am doing 3-7 so im hoping ovulation is on cd13/14 as i have a short luteal phase!


----------



## UNMEI

Soy might be a miracle worker!

I used SI on CD 3-7 in March. Got 5 BFPs last week and a few negatives. Went to doctors yesterday. Took quantitative blood tests. Go back tomorrow to see if numbers are increasing. Cervix closed. Urine test in office was negative but doctor said everything points in the right direction. We shall see! I've been married 8 years. Have one child. Never use protection and this is the first 'possible'. My cycles are never regular and we were NTNP. 

Good luck ladies! *Crossing Fingers* for you!


----------



## trixie79

thats great unmei.........fx for you x


----------



## sheilarae07

Hopefully you will get good news UNMEI!
So, today is CD 10 I took an opk about an hour ago and it was already really close to positive. Looks like maybe 2 days before it will be positive. Then when I wiped I had increased cm. YAY! 
The headache I had last night went away quickly with some tylenol- I don't like taking medicine but it was bad last night. I also noticed that some women say thye have increased acne while on soy. I am complete opposite- my skin has NEVER been as clear as it is right now! I am not feeling any side effects today. Will be inseminating this evening.


----------



## mom22boys

Ok I changed my mind after reading the thread/pole about soy. I noticed that a lot of the people who took it days 3-7 got BFP so thats what I am going to do. I start tonight!


----------



## sheilarae07

I didn't even buy mine until cd 4.. which influenced my choice of cd 5-9.


----------



## mom22boys

LOL I bought mine last month! I thought about taking them and then I just decided that I would try one more month without doing them. So this morning I hunted them up! I took 80mg. 

I hope I dont get head aches. I have read others that did.


----------



## sheilarae07

I had really bad headaches, but they were managable with tylenol, even though I don't like taking medicine. 
I was reading some success stories to my husband about SI and his response was "So why didn't you get those 2 years ago?!" HA!


----------



## trixie79

i think im chickening out, on my last dose i think ill just stick to 100mg, i have had cramps for the past few days, cbfm hasnt asked me to test yet so dont know when ill be fertile!


----------



## sheilarae07

It is very early on CD 11.. I just got a TON of cm.. almost ewcm. I bet I will get a positive opk either this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 11- I forgot to test at my 2 and 3 o'clock pee.. I need to hold out about 2 more hours then I will do an opk.
Today I have had increased cm and semen leakage. YAY! Is it sad that I am excited about that? EWCM means I am getting to my fertile time and semen leakage means it stayed overnight.


----------



## Rivetkitten

You may not get an OPK this early. I had this this month. LOADS and loads of CM...almost EWCM around CD11 but the OPK didn't go dark until CD15 actually 2 days later than the month before. This was my first month on soy... 

I test tomorrow but I'm not pregnant. I'm pretty sure. It's been a weird month though that's for sure.


----------



## sheilarae07

That's why I am not too concerned with not doing an opk yet today- I know it won't be positive but I like to see the progression each day.


----------



## mom22boys

Will soy make ovulation come sooner?


----------



## sheilarae07

I am not entirely sure. If you take it cd 5-9.. you SHOULD ovulate between cd 14 and cd 19.


----------



## Rivetkitten

Not always... I took it 3-7 and ovulated bang on time at CD16. I'm also a case where it didn't work for me :cry:


----------



## trixie79

well i have a bit of goss today! i did chicken out on taking my last dose altogether! i had really sore ovulation pains yeaterday and today....i feel like i just popped abt 50 eggs!

thing is im only cd8????????? the cbfm asked for a stick this morning and it said high fertility?????i got highs cd12 last month and a peak on cd15....

i have watery cm tons...tmi!
and ovulation pains............could the soy have brought it forward, i just feel like im going to ovulate any day now!


----------



## sheilarae07

The unknown leakage yesterday was semen for sure. I have had some cm but it's very little. OPK was the same yesterday at the day before. CD 12 and will be inseminating tonight.


----------



## sheilarae07

Well today I have had increased cm today (cd 12)- it's borderline ewcm. My opk was the same as yesterday.


----------



## trixie79

maybe tomorrow will be bd time! good luck


----------



## mom22boys

Just wondering could Soy make you super hormonal? (sorry no spell check yet on my new computer) Today at work a aide was reading the book I think its called I love you always. (the one where the mom sneaks into her childs room and holds her boy even when he is old and then he holds her when she gets sick) I had to leave the room cause I started crying. I just cannot stop! I dont know what is wrong with me. Could it be the soy? Or just my period? I cannot cry like this all the time. At least I work with small kids and they really dont notice. When I came back one met me at the door with a big hug! Which made me tear up again! UGH!


----------



## sheilarae07

I have been super hateful.. but that's probably just my personality. 
On a side note- my friend just announced her 2nd pregnancy since we have been TTC.. the first one was twins!


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 13.. mild cramping a little more ewcm.


----------



## Reenie79

I've been taking Soy the past 2 cycles. This cycle I took it CD3-7 and am now on CD21 but no O yet (I don't ovulate at all on my own though as I too have PCOS). My OPKs have been getting a bit darker the past couple of days but no +ve yet. My DS was a Soy baby though (on my first try at taking Soy) so fingers crossed it'll work again for me! I never got a real +ve OPK when I got pg with DS but knew I'd O'd as I was BBT charting. 
Good luck everyone!


----------



## trixie79

hi reenie, how does your chart look?? i only did 3-6 but have got a high oncd8 and 9 so far.


----------



## taylorxx

I'm starting soy tonight, I'm sooooo excited! I wanted to wait until tomorrow, but I need ovulation to come like 3 days early or we will probably miss the window! We'll see! Good luck girls 

:dust:


----------



## sheilarae07

My opk is still the same. Very fruestrated. I will probably be one who ovulates late. :(


----------



## Reenie79

Trixie - here's my chart (not sure if this will work!) My OPK was slightly darker today and I have a lot more EWCM so fingers crossed

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## mom22boys

My period usually last 5 day I am currently on day 7!!!! You think that's normal with soy? I took it days 3-7!! Well today is my last dose!


----------



## sheilarae07

mom22boys said:


> My period usually last 5 day I am currently on day 7!!!! You think that's normal with soy? I took it days 3-7!! Well today is my last dose!

Is it still full flow? My period is normally 3-5 days, with no after spotting. I took soy on days 5-9 and I spotted all those days. 
Today is cd 14 and I got a pos opk! :happydance: I felt some cramping at work this morning, tested as soon as I got home and the test line is way darker than the control line. Maybe I am having a strong ovulation. We inseminated last night and will again tonight. And I have a TON of EWCM.


----------



## mom22boys

No thank goodness not full flow!! Usually when I'm done it's over and that's it! I really hope this works!! Good luck to you too!


----------



## sheilarae07

My husband's birthday is May 22nd. I would love to have some good news as a present! I also plan on waiting until 12 weeks to tell people- That would be on my birthday! The timing would be so perfect. FINGERS CROSSED!!


----------



## Mommy2E

I am also taking soy. Got preg 1st try with DS who is 3. Thought it would happen firsy try this time as well. We're going on our 4th month trying. It didn't look like my BBT chart in March had me ovulating so my friend gave me soy but I only took one CD 3-7, so I'm going to take 2-3 thos month. Fingers crossed!


----------



## trixie79

Reenie79 said:


> Trixie - here's my chart (not sure if this will work!) My OPK was slightly darker today and I have a lot more EWCM so fingers crossed
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

hiya, your chart looks good, similar to the feb one. i think you will be gearing up for ovulation soon. i still have cramps and a high on the monitor cd11, i hope i ovulate tomorrow or we will miss the window too!


----------



## trixie79

Mommy2E said:


> I am also taking soy. Got preg 1st try with DS who is 3. Thought it would happen firsy try this time as well. We're going on our 4th month trying. It didn't look like my BBT chart in March had me ovulating so my friend gave me soy but I only took one CD 3-7, so I'm going to take 2-3 thos month. Fingers crossed!

FX for you x


----------



## sheilarae07

I just went to the bathroom for my morning pee, ha, and ewcm was DRIPPING out of me, literally! There was almost 2 full handsfull of it. I normally get ewcm, a lot compared to others but this was triple the amount I normally get. Just thought I'd share. Obviously soy really does not dry you up.


----------



## Reenie79

Thanks Trixie. So far still nothing but my OPKs are still fairly dark...I hate this waiting game! I did look into getting CBFM when we first started TTC again but it's so expensive... might have to rethink if I'm not pg in a few months!

Sheila - Wow at least you have no problem with not having enough fertile CM! I don't tend to get much but Soy seems to help me get more. Do you track your BBT at all?


----------



## sheilarae07

I do not do BBT. Mainly because when we started TTC I was working 3rd shift. When I got home I would take a small nap and then another before work the next night. I rarely got 3-4 hours at a time. Now my sleep schedule is all messed up. I'll sleep for an hour, then up, another 2 hours, then up. My temps would be all over the place. 
I just use opks, and cm signs.
In the past I used cough syrup for my cm and it worked.

Also, the ewcm had some brown spotting. I am assuming it is either O spotting or maybe irritation.


----------



## Reenie79

I can see why you don't BBT, there wouldn't be much point to it! Wow, I never heard of cough syrup helping CM. I've learnt so much from forums like these!


----------



## mom22boys

sheilarae07 said:


> My husband's birthday is May 22nd. I would love to have some good news as a present! I also plan on waiting until 12 weeks to tell people- That would be on my birthday! The timing would be so perfect. FINGERS CROSSED!!

That would be awesome birthday present! 

We plan on waiting as long as we can to tell family. BUT my mom who was really against the idea of us having another has came around and is always asking if there is a baby! (I must say I am super happy about it!) I dont think I will be able to hide it from her or our boys! I will have to tell my co-workers cause I wont be able to hide it from them and they are always telling me its going to be soon! So I figure if we can make it to our first Dr appointment we will be doing good.


----------



## sheilarae07

Yea.. I PLAN on waiting but I know I will tell my mom and brother and his mom and 6 siblings right after we see the heartbeat, but I don't want to tell anyone else.


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 15.. I just went to the bathroom and no more ewcm. Does that mean I ovulated today or will tomorrow?


----------



## trixie79

i dont know sheila, i use the monitor, im crap at testing cm!
just keep bd and you should be ok.

im on my 6th high today......cd 12


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 16 very very little cm.
Lots of O pains... very intense.


----------



## sheilarae07

OMG! I took an opk again about 2 hours ago and it was darker than the + I got yesterday, then an hour later I had the strongest O pains EVER! I literally thought my ovary would explode. Maybe I ovulated?


----------



## mom22boys

sheilarae07 said:


> Yea.. I PLAN on waiting but I know I will tell my mom and brother and his mom and 6 siblings right after we see the heartbeat, but I don't want to tell anyone else.

In my book those people will just probally know! I know I cannot keep a something hush! LOL If they ask I will probally start giggling! They will know!


----------



## mom22boys

sheilarae07 said:


> CD 16 very very little cm.
> Lots of O pains... very intense.

Are you ovulating any earlier than normal? Just wondering.


----------



## sheilarae07

Well I normally get O pains, increased cm and lightly positive opk on cd 14, so it is actually like 2 days late but way more intense.


----------



## mom22boys

sheilarae07 said:


> Well I normally get O pains, increased cm and lightly positive opk on cd 14, so it is actually like 2 days late but way more intense.

I have never got ov pains so maybe I will this time. Good luck sending lots of baby dust your way.

I think this soy has made me super hateful! YIKES my poor kids!:growlmad:


----------



## sheilarae07

mom22boys said:


> sheilarae07 said:
> 
> 
> Well I normally get O pains, increased cm and lightly positive opk on cd 14, so it is actually like 2 days late but way more intense.
> 
> I have never got ov pains so maybe I will this time. Good luck sending lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> I think this soy has made me super hateful! YIKES my poor kids!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Thanks, you too. My husband says I am more hateful this month. But I can for sure tell that I was having some strong activity in my ovary earlier, thank god it has stopped. I was crying.


----------



## mom22boys

sheilarae07 said:


> mom22boys said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheilarae07 said:
> 
> 
> well i normally get o pains, increased cm and lightly positive opk on cd 14, so it is actually like 2 days late but way more intense.
> 
> i have never got ov pains so maybe i will this time. Good luck sending lots of baby dust your way.
> 
> I think this soy has made me super hateful! Yikes my poor kids!:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks, you too. My husband says i am more hateful this month. But i can for sure tell that i was having some strong activity in my ovary earlier, thank god it has stopped. I was crying.Click to expand...

oh my!


----------



## Rivetkitten

sheilarae07 said:


> Well I normally get O pains, increased cm and lightly positive opk on cd 14, so it is actually like 2 days late but way more intense.

That was pretty much my experience with the soy last month. Also the whole EWCM thing.. yeah.. I got that too.. it was weird. :wacko:


----------



## sheilarae07

:dust::dust:I just hope that this is our month. I feel like I O'd and hopefully the :spermy: got where they need to me.
My cousin will be having the 3rd and final new baby this year sometime this week or next. No one else in my family is pregnant... finally- big baby boom last year. We would be the next! I really wanted a 2011 baby but 2012 is okay too. ha 
:dust::dust:


----------



## sheilarae07

Forgot to update- CD 17- very little sticky/ewcm that was pink tinted. Also, I had very very mild cramping this morning. I have read that you may have slight cramping as the fallopian tube contracts to move the egg.... Or irritation caused by random fluid that comes from ovulation. Either way I hope it's something that points to ovulation.


----------



## sheilarae07

Cd 18.. I had cramping this morning. It was pretty intense at times but has stopped now.


----------



## Reenie79

Fingers crossed for you Sheila!

Well I finally got my first +ve OPK this morning and then again this afternoon. Just took another and the line is lighter already and about an hour ago I got a sharp pain on my right ovary and then all the discomfort I felt all day was gone! I wonder whether I just O'd...weird! I'm not surprised my OPK this evening was lighter already (held my pee for 4 hours and it was quite dark) as I always thought that I had short LH surge...guess we'll see what my temps do and we'll BD tonight (unfortunately didn't BD last night, just on Monday night). Hope that'll be enough!


----------



## trixie79

thats great reenie.....get dtd!!
well im now on cd14 and no sign of anything yet....i had all those pains last week and now none???
my monitor still says high and my cm is creamy...i just hope that i get my peak tomorrow cause im travelling 3 hours to see oh for a quickie!!!!


----------



## Tiki

I'm in this month for a soy baby... I've been TTC almost 4 years. Had 4 unsuccessful rounds pf clomid(didn't O). I'm not on CD 5, taking dose 3 of 200mg.


----------



## sheilarae07

Trixie- I had some pretty bad cramps on the last day of soy and the day after. But the pains I felt Monday were awful! I was confused as well. I pretty much felt nothing for 5 days then BAM! 
Tiki- I really understand your frustration. We are on month 26- far from 4 years but still a long time. The way I see it- Soy is natural and what can it hurt to try. 
Late cd 18- my cm is strange! ha It's cloudy/creamy but stretchy, not like ewcm though. Like a blob. :shrug:


----------



## Squishy

Just wanted to say a quick Hi .o/ and send you lots of baby :dust: 
I love reading your updates :D and it's inspired me to ttc with soy too :D (as I'm pretty sure I have pcos - Docs testing soon - and soy appeals to me more than clomid).

Good luck and keep us posted! :happydance:


----------



## sheilarae07

Squishy said:


> Just wanted to say a quick Hi .o/ and send you lots of baby :dust:
> I love reading your updates :D and it's inspired me to ttc with soy too :D (as I'm pretty sure I have pcos - Docs testing soon - and soy appeals to me more than clomid).
> 
> Good luck and keep us posted! :happydance:

Thanks! I was told I have PCOS although my last bloodwork and ultrasound showed nothing. I wanted to get Clomid and be closer to a baby but I had heard about the side effects of Clomid and decided I would try this natural route first.


----------



## trixie79

hi tiki, welcome. i hope we all get our bfps soon!!!

cd 15 today, still a high on the monitor and no cramps, cm still creamy/watery, mind you i never have that much cm and i do now, so thats a good sign......maybe the soy????


----------



## Reenie79

I think Soy causes me to have more CM too Trixie!

AFM - well stupidly last night when I took my OPK I dipped in a HPT as well (don't know why, guess because I'm a POAS addict and have loads of ICs) Crazy! :wacko: Anyway, the HPT got a pink line on it, which makes absolutely no sense as my temps are just not in line with a BFP! I wish I'd not dipped the thing! Even my DH could see it so I posted on the PG test forum to ask what everyone else thought. Took a couple more tests today and they have lines on them but they are grey not pink so it must have been an evap. Eventhough it wasn't logical for me to get a BFP I was still a bit disappointed and now feel a bit down... 

We still DTD last night though and now my OPKs are lighter than yesterday's so fingers crossed I'll O today or tonight (temps haven't shown a shift yet so probably didnt O yesterday as I thought)


----------



## sheilarae07

I will be taking a look at Reenie's test in a min! 
I also have had a TON of cm this month. 
CD 19 Very mild cramps- nothing major. Still come lotiony creamy cm, not a ton though.


----------



## Reenie79

Sheilarae - do you know when you'll be testing? Last cycle I got the same CM as you're getting after I O'd. I've got my fingers crossed for you!

I'm getting pains in my right ovary again today...come on ovary you can do it! I've never had it checked but I don't think my left ovary does much as I never get any pains there and every cycle I feel something in my right ovary, even in the 2WW.

Let's see if my temps go up tomorrow morning...


----------



## sheilarae07

Technically I shouldn't test until the 15th, but I have no self control! I will probably start testing a week from now. I only have 4 more tests before I have to buy more, that may control my urges. Last month I took 6-8 starting at 7 dpo- and that's not counting all the opk's I did to feed my addiction :haha: I just can't help myself.


----------



## Reenie79

Yeah another POAS addict like myself! I usually start testing early too and sped ages looking at them...DH thinks I'm crazy but has now learnt to just let me get on with it!

My temp went up this morning so fingers crossed it stays up! I'm going to take NPC this cycle as the pat few cycles I felt that my temps were a bit low which can be a sign of low progesterone. Hope it works!


----------



## sheilarae07

Yea my husband resuses to go into the drawer that I keep my tests in. I keep my opks lined up so I can see progression- freaks him out! Today has been pretty much the same as yesterday- very mild residual cramps earlier and lotiony cm.
And I was having hot flashes today at work.


----------



## Reenie79

lol I stick my OPKs in a book so I too can see progression and that freaks out my DH!:rofl:


----------



## sheilarae07

So... cd 20- Just went to the bathroom and there was 2 spots of red blood (the size of an eraser), then nothing else. I would be super excited but I'm only a MAX of 5 dpo. UGH!


----------



## mom22boys

Reenie79 said:


> lol I stick my OPKs in a book so I too can see progression and that freaks out my DH!:rofl:

LOL this is worse. We have this thing that hangs over our tolet (kind of a medicine cabinet) and it has a open shelf at the bottom and I lay them all there. LOL It does not bother my husband, he looks at them and tells me what he thinks. LOL


----------



## Squishy

Hehe I think my DH is glad that I just track my opk tests by taking a pic and emailing it to myself XD mind I do think I'm becoming a bit of a POAS addict - all this Ttc is making us all a lil crazy :D ... But I like it lol


----------



## sheilarae07

Yea, even though DH gets on my nerves sometimes.. I should be thankful that he puts up with all my TTC craziness. 
Other symptoms to add- I have been super gassy today and craving fried bologna.


----------



## Reenie79

Sheilarae - do you usually get some bleeding in 2WW? Hopefully this is a good sign! And yes, my DH too puts up with a lot of my craziness (TTC and otherwise!)

Mom22boys - I want a shelf like that! Every so often I'll ask DH to have a look at my book and if he's in the mood he'll humour me otherwise he runs away!

I wish my camera took better photos and then I would keep them on my computer. It'd be easier than having to hide my book everytime a friend comes over!

AFM - the NPC seems to be working so far as my temp went up a bit more this morning, fingers crossed it's doing the trick


----------



## trixie79

well girls, i got my peak on my monitor yesterday and today cd16/17 but temps havent shifted yet. soy didnt bring ovulation forward but for the past two weeks i have had cramps on and off....i hope its a good sign maybe i will have a bucket of eggs waiting for his sperm!!!!

i hope my temps shift tomorrow....


----------



## Reenie79

Good luck Trixie!


----------



## sheilarae07

I have never had any bleeding in my TWW. Today cd 21, I have had lots of creamy cm.


----------



## Heather9603

Started mine tonight. Been TTC for 9 months with no success. And we were NTNP for 2 years before that with 1 chemical. I did an oopsie and started at the regular dose (120 mg) Not sure if I should just keep at this for the full 5 days or try and take a smaller dose now?


----------



## taylorxx

I'm on CD9, opks getting darker- almost positive. I had loads of EWCM yesterday and now it's watery. O pains since cd7!! I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days! :) I really hope I ovulate on time now. (I usually do between cd12-14) Good luck girls! :hugs:


----------



## taylorxx

sheilarae07 said:


> I have never had any bleeding in my TWW. Today cd 21, I have had lots of creamy cm.

That's a good sign!! Whenever I was pregnant I had copious amounts of lotiony, creamy cm.. I even had to wear a panty liner a few times. I had the most around 2-3dpo surprisingly. FXed for you!!! :thumbup:


----------



## sheilarae07

Heather9603 said:


> Started mine tonight. Been TTC for 9 months with no success. And we were NTNP for 2 years before that with 1 chemical. I did an oopsie and started at the regular dose (120 mg) Not sure if I should just keep at this for the full 5 days or try and take a smaller dose now?

120 isn't THAT high.. 60mg of clomid- barely above the normal starting point of 50. I would probably stay at 120 for this cycle though, just in case.


----------



## Heather9603

sheilarae07 said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> Started mine tonight. Been TTC for 9 months with no success. And we were NTNP for 2 years before that with 1 chemical. I did an oopsie and started at the regular dose (120 mg) Not sure if I should just keep at this for the full 5 days or try and take a smaller dose now?
> 
> 120 isn't THAT high.. 60mg of clomid- barely above the normal starting point of 50. I would probably stay at 120 for this cycle though, just in case.Click to expand...

Thanks. :thumbup: I guess I shall see how this works out. I've been skipping on charting my BBT but I'm thinking I probably should this month.


----------



## sheilarae07

taylorxx said:


> I'm on CD9, opks getting darker- almost positive. I had loads of EWCM yesterday and now it's watery. O pains since cd7!! I should be ovulating in the next 2-3 days! :) I really hope I ovulate on time now. (I usually do between cd12-14) Good luck girls! :hugs:

Sounds like me! If this works for me I will be this biggest fan of SI ever! 26 months of TTC and 2 years of NTNP before then, and nothing. Please let Soy be our miracle! [-o&lt;


----------



## sheilarae07

taylorxx said:


> sheilarae07 said:
> 
> 
> I have never had any bleeding in my TWW. Today cd 21, I have had lots of creamy cm.
> 
> That's a good sign!! Whenever I was pregnant I had copious amounts of lotiony, creamy cm.. I even had to wear a panty liner a few times. I had the most around 2-3dpo surprisingly. FXed for you!!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hope it's a good sign. I know there was 2 spots of blood on my tp the other day and then tons of creamy cm. So, hopefully mean I will get my pretty baby soon.


----------



## taylorxx

Good luck sheila!! Please update us! FXed for you xxx


----------



## Reenie79

It's all sounding great Sheila!

Taylorxx - tha's what my OPKs did and I actually got a proper + from them this time!

OK so I got a temp dip today at 3 dpo - not impressed! I hope it'll go back up tomorrow... W did sleep with the windows open last night as it was so hot but then it got more chilly towards the morning. I've no idea whether that can affect BBT or if I'm clutching at straws?!?


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 22- woke up with watery cm, small amount though :shrug:
Reenie- That is why I do not do BBT, my husband sleeps with the fan on abour every other night- so my temps would be up and down.

And the last couple days my husband has commented on how warm I feel.


----------



## Heather9603

sheilarae07 said:


> CD 22- woke up with watery cm, small amount though :shrug:
> Reenie- That is why I do not do BBT, my husband sleeps with the fan on abour every other night- so my temps would be up and down.
> 
> And the last couple days my husband has commented on how warm I feel.

Are you in the 2ww? Fertile CM after ovulation can be a sign of your mucus plug forming.


----------



## Reenie79

Heather, that's good to know. I love these forums, I've learnt so much!

Well my CM today is very little but what I did have was what I would describe as 'gloopy'...more whitish/yellowish, a tiny bit stretchy but like I say felt quite gloopy. Interesting...


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah everything I've researched said its hard to pin point pregnancy by CM. Last month I had some watery CM and even a little bit of some gloopy cm. But :bfn: I am going to try and not symptom spot this month (Which I know will be hard!) Every month I seem to find something new and then I only set myself up for failure :cry:

But I know it will be hard not to symptom spot this month since I'm trying the soy lol.


----------



## sammy1987

iam on my first month of trying soy isoflavone. iam on day 4 of taking it and iam cd6 so iam taking soy 3-7. i had 80mg on day 1 and 2 and day 3 i had 120mg and today i had 160mg, and i will take 160mg tomorrow, or should i take 200mg on my last day of soy isoflavone?
i really hope soy works for me, and everyone else thats on soy isoflavone.


----------



## sheilarae07

Heather9603 said:


> sheilarae07 said:
> 
> 
> CD 22- woke up with watery cm, small amount though :shrug:
> Reenie- That is why I do not do BBT, my husband sleeps with the fan on abour every other night- so my temps would be up and down.
> 
> And the last couple days my husband has commented on how warm I feel.
> 
> Are you in the 2ww? Fertile CM after ovulation can be a sign of your mucus plug forming.Click to expand...

I am 7-8 dpo


----------



## sheilarae07

sammy1987 said:


> iam on my first month of trying soy isoflavone. iam on day 4 of taking it and iam cd6 so iam taking soy 3-7. i had 80mg on day 1 and 2 and day 3 i had 120mg and today i had 160mg, and i will take 160mg tomorrow, or should i take 200mg on my last day of soy isoflavone?
> i really hope soy works for me, and everyone else thats on soy isoflavone.

I would just take 160 again tomorrow, but that's me.

Later in the evening on cd 22- feeling very wet!, abundant creamy cm and a couple mild cramps.


----------



## sheilarae07

Another thing I have noticed is that I have been taking a nap for the last couple days. I have been sleeping 10 hours a night and still need a nap.


----------



## Heather9603

I keep reading things that say Soy Iso is not good if you ovulate regularly. Which I do. But I've also been hearing that even if you ovulate regularly, you can still be producing small/week eggs and Soy Iso can help you release a nice big and healthy one.

I'm not really sure what to think? I guess its too late as I'm already two days in, and only 3 to go.

Thoughts anyone?


----------



## sheilarae07

Yea, I kept seeing mixed opinions but at this point I am desperate!


----------



## trixie79

well im am now 2 dpo whoo.hoo.. but if i dont get a bfp this month i dont think that i will take soy again, only because it gave me serious cramps for the first 2 weeks......but we will wait and see!!!


----------



## sheilarae07

Cd 23- I just feel off. Like this morning, I was supposed to be at work at 5am, well I missed it because I thought it was 5pm! NEVER happened before- I have never missed work, ever! Hopefully I can blame it on pregnancy brain!
Also, my body just feels tired and I slept 9 hours last night. 
Last night when I laid down I felt very nauseous, VERY BAD! I could not sleep it was so bad. It went away a little bit after I drank some water, which in turn meant I got up a couple hours later to pee. ha


----------



## sammy1987

ok i will just take 160mg of soy isoflavone then today one my last day of soy. if i dont get a BFP this cycle then i will up my dosage on my next cycle, but i wont go over 200mg.
the only side affect i have had is hot flashes, i havent had any cramps. iam now on cd7. me and the boyfriend did some :sex: yesterday but that was too early in my cycle i suppose to be able to get pregnant. but for the next 2 weeks we will get plenty of :sex: done, and i also have plenty of ovulation strips to use aswell.
i really hope i get pregnant on my first cycle of soy isoflavone as i have read that a few women have have got bfp's on there first cycle of trying soy.


----------



## sheilarae07

I have had some mild cramping today and my tummy just feels unsettled- not really sick just blah!


----------



## Heather9603

Day 3 of soy. Feel fine besides hot flashes and being REALLY horny :haha:

But that could also be in part for me having two dislocated ribs and on "restricted activities" for the last 3 weeks. Even though Dr didn't SAY no sex, he seemed to be hinting at it haha. But I am off restriction and upped up to moderate activity so yeah....:sex: ASAP! Just have to wait for DH to get home haha.


----------



## Reenie79

Sheila - hope the nausea is a good sign!

Trixie - welcome to the 2WW, sorry you got some bad cramps from the Soy though

Sammy - I'm one of those women who got pg on my first try of Soy. That was nearly 3 years ago when I got pg with DS. Good luck!

Heather - I've also read that if you O on your own, Soy can delay ovulation but then some women who O regularly do take it to strengthen their O. I think you just have to see how it affects your body! IMO anything's worth a try, especially when it's natural. Fingers crossed for you!

AFM - my BBs are quite sore today and I've been getting some cramps. CM is crumbly and I'm getting a 'full' feeling in my uterus...again not reading too much into it as it could be the NPC!


----------



## Enasni453

Heather- I've heard a lot of conflicting things about SI too, which is why I haven't tried it yet. It sounds like it can be quite helpful or quite harmful. Some girls get their BFPs with it, and some say SI messed up or permanently lengthened their cycles... I'm seriously considering trying SI next cycle (it's too late for me this time, already on CD12), but I'm not sure.

Sheila- I've been following this thread from the start, your symptoms sound really promising and I can't wait to hear the results ^_^


----------



## sheilarae07

Enasni453 said:


> Heather- I've heard a lot of conflicting things about SI too, which is why I haven't tried it yet. It sounds like it can be quite helpful or quite harmful. Some girls get their BFPs with it, and some say SI messed up or permanently lengthened their cycles... I'm seriously considering trying SI next cycle (it's too late for me this time, already on CD12), but I'm not sure.
> 
> Sheila- I've been following this thread from the start, your symptoms sound really promising and I can't wait to hear the results ^_^

Thanks for reading. I have seen all the mixed reviews on soy but if there is a tiny tiny chance that it can result in a baby... I will try it. 
Another "symptom"- my boobs have had little pains on the top towards my underarm area. And my husband keeps commenting "Wow your boobs have been looking extra good the last couple days..." HA :haha: Maybe they are a little bigger?


----------



## Reenie79

Sheila - lol!

Silly me in my last post I put nearly 3 years but in fact it's been 3 years! Wow time goes quick!


----------



## bluebumble

Slightly silly question but if cramping occurs can I take pain killers?


----------



## sammy1987

what dosage of soy isoflavone did you take Reenine79 and on what days did you take it?
i have been ttc since i came off cerazette in september 2010


----------



## Heather9603

bluebumble said:


> Slightly silly question but if cramping occurs can I take pain killers?

Just tylanol. Advil and Aleeve can mess with implantation and its not safe to take during pregnancy (at any stage). They are also both blood thinners which isn't good for your uterine lining if pregnant. But Tylonal (Acetaminophen ) is fine to take in small doses even while pregnant.


----------



## Heather9603

sammy1987 said:


> what dosage of soy isoflavone did you take Reenine79 and on what days did you take it?
> i have been ttc since i came off cerazette in september 2010

Sorry I know this isn't directed at me, but I am doing 120 mg for the first 3 days, and 180 for the last two. Since this is my first time trying it, I started out kind of easy. But I know some women start at like 180 and build up if they tolerate it okay. :thumbup:


----------



## sammy1987

thanks heather9603 , on day 1, 2 i had 80mg, day 3 i had 120mg and day 4 and 5 i had 160mg. if it doesnt work this cycle for me then i will up my dosage on my next cycle. but i wont go over 200mg


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Hi Ladies, may I please join your thread? It sounds like I fit right in here. I started using my CBEFM this cycle and I took SI too. Just got a peak reading on Sunday and another today. Thx in advance!


----------



## sheilarae07

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Hi Ladies, may I please join your thread? It sounds like I fit right in here. I started using my CBEFM this cycle and I took SI too. Just got a peak reading on Sunday and another today. Thx in advance!

Of course! The more the merrier.. Hopefully we will all get BFPs this month.


----------



## Reenie79

I took 200mg CD3-7 (my first ever Soy cycle I think I took 160mg). It does give me headaches so I take it at night just before bed. The other thing I noticed is that while I'm taking Soy I become a right b****!

For me nothing new to report...only 5 dpo and still holding out on testing (whic would be way too early but I'm proud of myself as I'm a POAS addict!)


----------



## trixie79

good woman reenie...im 3dpo today and fighting the urge already!!!

small question?? did any of you get the smallest of red clots before, i had one yesterday....surely too soon for implantation....btu i have never had that before....it kindof took me by surprise!!!


----------



## sheilarae07

Well I had 2 small spots of blood one day.. 4 or 5 dpo.


----------



## trixie79

that could be implantation for you sheila.....i think 2 dpo is too soon for it.....i wonder!!


----------



## sheilarae07

Well :blush: I will admit I took a test this morning.. 8 dpo and it was BFN... as expected. However, IF that was implantation at 4-5 dpo, I would assume it would show up by now. So I am saying it was not implantation. UGH!


----------



## trixie79

its still early days for you hun, dont worry....most dont show up till at least 11/12dpo

mind you ill prob test at 8 dpo too!!!!

how are your temps??


----------



## Heather9603

Havn't taken my soy yet today. Today is day 4, debating on whether or not I want to up it. I had a horrible headache all day yesterday and even woke up with it. But there is a storm coming so i'm not sure if its from the Soy or the storm?


----------



## trixie79

hi heather, i only took 4 days...3-7 100 mg and i got serious cramps from it, but i wont complain if i get my bfp!!!! just prob not take it again....

i guess there is no harm in trying it once...


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I get Ov cramps when I am trying to go to bed. Its quick flickers of pain and then it goes away.


----------



## Reenie79

Sheila - 8dpo is too early but I don't blame you for testing! I'm sure I'll be doing the same if not earlier than 8dpo lol 

I'm really tired tonight and my nipples are itchy...weird!


----------



## sammy1987

iam on on cd8 on my first time of trying soy isoflavone and iam starting to get impatient now. iam really hoping i get a bfp in my first cycle of soy. iam looking forward to all the :sex: lol. i had abit of cm today


----------



## sheilarae07

Trixie- I do not do BBT because of a hectic sleep schedule. 

So, I went to see my mom today and stopped in at a couple relative's houses. EVERY one of them asked if I was pregnant... so maybe I have "that glow"... or I look fat! ha 
I plan on waiting until 12 dpo to test again.


----------



## Squishy

sheilarae07 said:


> Trixie- I do not do BBT because of a hectic sleep schedule.
> 
> So, I went to see my mom today and stopped in at a couple relative's houses. EVERY one of them asked if I was pregnant... so maybe I have "that glow"... or I look fat! ha
> I plan on waiting until 12 dpo to test again.


OOOH! :D I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you hun :D 
:dust:


----------



## Reenie79

Hopefully you're glowing, fingers crossed!

My BBs are still sore and my temp went up this morning. CM still only very little and crumbly...we shall see!


----------



## trixie79

Reenie79 said:


> Hopefully you're glowing, fingers crossed!
> 
> My BBs are still sore and my temp went up this morning. CM still only very little and crumbly...we shall see!

your chart looks good....fx...:hugs:


----------



## sammy1987

what cd are you trixie79 if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## trixie79

sammy1987 said:


> what cd are you trixie79 if you dont mind me asking?

hi, im cd 21....4 dpo


----------



## sammy1987

iam cd9 and getting a little bit impatient with it been the first month of trying soy lol. i hope it works for us.
do you feel any different from taking soy this month?


----------



## trixie79

well i got a high cd 8 on cbfm and got them up to cd16 when i got 2 peaks......just had the cramping from cd 8 till around cd14 then it died down.....i idnt feel too much ovulation pain.

i had a small red clot on 2 dpo......dont know wat thats abt!!!!

are you temping?opk? cbfm?


----------



## sheilarae07

9-10 dpo- I have been cramping behind my belly button all day.. not strong but constant. Still getting lots of cm, it's a little watery today.


----------



## sammy1987

iam just using ovulation test strips, i started them yesterday. but all negative upto now which doesnt surprise me as it will be too early. i have got plenty of them as i ordered 30 of them off ebay :haha:
me and my boyfriend are hoping to at least have :sex: at least every 2 nights. we had :sex: last night and after i had my legs in the air for 15 minutes, iam willing to try anything that will help at the moment.
also iam taking folic every morning.


----------



## Reenie79

Sammy - good luck on :sex: every other day! I hope you don't wear yourselves out too much lol Myself and DH tried that last cycle but we only lasted about a week before it all became a real chore! We decided that :sex: should be fun so didn't do that this cycle. However it's a great way to cover your bases and catch that eggie!


----------



## sammy1987

thanks reenie and good luck to you aswell. keep me posted how you get on.

iam going to keep the :sex: spiced up so it isnt like a chore lol.

lots of baby dust to you and everyone else :dust::dust:


----------



## mom22boys

Lol the sex does seem to be lots of work after a while in the last two weeks me and my nubby have done it one time! I am doing opks and I know I should ov this weekend so we will have to get busy!!!


----------



## Heather9603

Last day of Soy today. Didn't seem to have any issues with it at all, even with taking 180 mg the last two days. The only thing that I really felt was getting a flushed feeling on my face and a flushed/hot feeling in my hoo-ha while I was taking it. And an increase in libido! Also having watery CM, which normally I'd have creamy right now. So I hope that keeps up and gives me lots of EWCM!


----------



## sheilarae07

Heather- I had so much ewcm I didn't know what to do! Not joke-literally-dripping out of me! ha Hopefully you will get a bunch as well.

Evening of 9-10 dpo- boobs are really sore (not unbearable though), and I went grocery shopping tonight and I thought af had started, I just had this "wet" feeling- went to the bathroom (ew, public restrooms) and there was a lot of creamy cm. Oh gosh I hope this is our month 


:dust:


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Hey ladies I have a question about soy. Did any of you notice that it was making you such a b!+ch? I feel like one it's not even funny. Gosh I hope it's not just me, lol. Anyone else?!


----------



## Heather9603

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Hey ladies I have a question about soy. Did any of you notice that it was making you such a b!+ch? I feel like one it's not even funny. Gosh I hope it's not just me, lol. Anyone else?!

Didn't to me, but I heard it was a possible side effect.

The only mood swing I had was being EXTREMELY horny. Which I guess is good when TTC, just too bad it came a little too early lol.


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Heather9603 said:


> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I have a question about soy. Did any of you notice that it was making you such a b!+ch? I feel like one it's not even funny. Gosh I hope it's not just me, lol. Anyone else?!
> 
> Didn't to me, but I heard it was a possible side effect.
> 
> The only mood swing I had was being EXTREMELY horny. Which I guess is good when TTC, just too bad it came a little too early lol.Click to expand...

I felt horny too but man oh man, I feel so mean! My hubby prob hates me, lol.
Idk, maybe it's just me? Hahaha.


----------



## Heather9603

When I was researching soy, I saw that was a possible side effect.

I honestly didn't really have any though. A headache one day, but I think that was from a storm front coming in. Not complaining obviously, but I was really prepared for some serious side effects! :shrug:


----------



## sheilarae07

I seemed to be more hateful towards my husband but not anyone else. Everything he did for 4-5 days irritated me.


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

sheilarae07 said:


> I seemed to be more hateful towards my husband but not anyone else. Everything he did for 4-5 days irritated me.

So then it goes away? Or is it gonna be like this till AF or BFP? I really don't like me right now...


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

I really hope it's just a side effect!


----------



## sheilarae07

Mine went away within a couple days.


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

sheilarae07 said:


> Mine went away within a couple days.

Oh good! I hope it does!!! Good luck to you! And all of us!


----------



## Reenie79

Don't worry I'm a b***h too when I'm taking Soy but as soon as I stop taking it I'm back to normal. It's horrible as I know I'm being nasty, but I just can't seem to stop myself and all of it is directed at DH! 

Not much going on today, I'm a bit worried as I'm not feeling anything in my uterus area. I had been getting some pains near my right ovary but that stopped yesterday and now nothing...usually that keeps going until AF. Oh and I gave in to my addiction this morning and tested...BFN of course as I'm only 7dpo! But it did feel good to POAS and I'm not disappointed as I didn't expect there to be anything.. DH think I'm completely :wacko: but hey he knew that when he married me :haha:


----------



## sammy1987

i was fine when i had soy, no mood swings or b****yness at all :haha:.
iam on cd 10 and i have got very mild cramps today and i have just done an ovulation test strip and it was negative. so i dont know what the cramping will be, could it be a sign that ovulation might be trying to be on its way soon?


----------



## trixie79

sammy1987 said:


> i was fine when i had soy, no mood swings or b****yness at all :haha:.
> iam on cd 10 and i have got very mild cramps today and i have just done an ovulation test strip and it was negative. so i dont know what the cramping will be, could it be a sign that ovulation might be trying to be on its way soon?

i had that cramping your having for a week before ovulation......wats up wit that????:shrug:


----------



## sammy1987

i hope it is a sign that ovulation will soon be on its way like what you had then. did the cramps stay mild or did they get any stronger? i will keep testing with my ovulation test stripsone or two times a day so that i dont miss it. i hope this is going to be the month for a bfp.
i have my fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Heather9603

I've been having Ov cramps since being on Soy, and they were pretty strong cramps too. But they were not on one or the other side like normally, they were smack dab in the middle. Weird because it was in the spot of AF cramps, but felt like Ov cramps.


----------



## trixie79

sammy1987 said:


> i hope it is a sign that ovulation will soon be on its way like what you had then. did the cramps stay mild or did they get any stronger? i will keep testing with my ovulation test stripsone or two times a day so that i dont miss it. i hope this is going to be the month for a bfp.
> i have my fingers and toes crossed.

mine got stronger, like af cramps, then went away 2/3 days before ovulation.....very odd:shrug:


----------



## sammy1987

mine were in the middle too heather. but they have gone now, i only had them for about an hour.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah they only pop up. They actually kind of feel like cramps you have when you have a mild UTI. Or like that feeling when you had to REALLY pee and were holding it, and you just went and have a little pain from holding it too long. I sometimes get those before AF shows, so its random to feel them now! lol.

I just hope the horniness sticks around! I'm bad about being in the mood around Ov. I mean I want to have sex, but I have a hard time having the big O because I can't concentrate. All I think is "Please get up there little :spermy:"


----------



## prettynpink29

I would love to join this thread:) I just started bleeding again today!!:( I have mixed feelings on when to start taking soy and how much? I read its best to take cd1-5 especially if I have short cycles, that way I will still have a lp, is that rite? And what dosage do I take? I have seen ladies take anywhere from 80-200! Please help steer me in the rite direction!:hugs:


----------



## Heather9603

prettynpink29 said:


> I would love to join this thread:) I just started bleeding again today!!:( I have mixed feelings on when to start taking soy and how much? I read its best to take cd1-5 especially if I have short cycles, that way I will still have a lp, is that rite? And what dosage do I take? I have seen ladies take anywhere from 80-200! Please help steer me in the rite direction!:hugs:

Well its good to start slow and build up, as it helps ease side effects.

I started on CD 5. Meant to start on CD 3 but I didn't get the Soy in time.

I took 120 mg CD 5, 6 and 7 and 180 on cd 8 and 9. I believe (someone correct me if I'm wrong) That you don't want to exceed 200 mg.


----------



## sheilarae07

I really feel that I had a strong ovulation this month.. I got a positive opk on Sunday night, then around noon on Monday I had intense cramps in my right ovary area. 

10-11 dpo- I feel nothing too strange. Got VERY hot at work today and felt dizzy/sick, enough to need to sit down for a few.


----------



## mom22boys

Just wondering if anyone has been sick at the stomach light headed and peeing a lot. I am due to ovulate around sunday?


----------



## sheilarae07

mom22boys said:


> Just wondering if anyone has been sick at the stomach light headed and peeing a lot. I am due to ovulate around sunday?

I read your thread earlier and couldn't really thinkg of anything helpful. But looking back, I do remember feeling a little sick before O. For me it almost felt like hunger pains but no desire to eat.


----------



## August79

How many days are your period normally? I started Soy on CD5 but that was the ending point of my flow. I hope that doesn't screw things up!


----------



## sheilarae07

My period is normally 4-5 days with no spotting after. I took soy on days 5-9 this month, and I spotted all those days.


----------



## Heather9603

August79 said:


> How many days are your period normally? I started Soy on CD5 but that was the ending point of my flow. I hope that doesn't screw things up!

That's when I started mine. Thats the Max time I to start. You start it anywhere from cd 1 to 5 and only take it for 5 days


----------



## mom22boys

August79 said:


> How many days are your period normally? I started Soy on CD5 but that was the ending point of my flow. I hope that doesn't screw things up!

I did 3-7 and my period is usually only 5 days long. After day 3 mine usually starts winding down. I did a period 7 days and even on day 8 there was some light spotting.


----------



## mom22boys

sheilarae07 said:


> mom22boys said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if anyone has been sick at the stomach light headed and peeing a lot. I am due to ovulate around sunday?
> 
> I read your thread earlier and couldn't really thinkg of anything helpful. But looking back, I do remember feeling a little sick before O. For me it almost felt like hunger pains but no desire to eat.Click to expand...

Thanks. I get food and then it just seems gross to eat it. Maybe its all in my head! LOL I think mentally this has been a hard month. I have been so hateful and I just dont care! Not me at all! I dont know if its the soy or just life in general!


----------



## August79

Whew! I just got to worrying that you were supposed to take it while on your period. Tonight will be my last night to take it. I've taken the increase the dosage over the five days approach. Possible side effects have been headaches and maybe moodiness. I seem to stay moody these days though so who knows :shrug: Hopefully the main side effect will be pregnancy!!


----------



## Reenie79

I don't O without taking Soy so I'm afraid I can't help much when it comes to how Soy affects my period, apart from the fact that I get one when taking Soy!

My temp shot up this morning but it could be the NPC So I'm not going to read anything into it (well I'll ry not to anyway!) Tested again today (the addict in me just had to) and again BFN but of course it's still too early. My LP is usually only 11 days so if the NPC doesn't affect the length, only 3 days left in the 2WW... not sure how I feel about that!


----------



## trixie79

Reenie79 said:


> I don't O without taking Soy so I'm afraid I can't help much when it comes to how Soy affects my period, apart from the fact that I get one when taking Soy!
> 
> My temp shot up this morning but it could be the NPC So I'm not going to read anything into it (well I'll ry not to anyway!) Tested again today (the addict in me just had to) and again BFN but of course it's still too early. My LP is usually only 11 days so if the NPC doesn't affect the length, only 3 days left in the 2WW... not sure how I feel about that!

FX for you x:hugs:


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Reenie79 said:


> I don't O without taking Soy so I'm afraid I can't help much when it comes to how Soy affects my period, apart from the fact that I get one when taking Soy!
> 
> My temp shot up this morning but it could be the NPC So I'm not going to read anything into it (well I'll ry not to anyway!) Tested again today (the addict in me just had to) and again BFN but of course it's still too early. My LP is usually only 11 days so if the NPC doesn't affect the length, only 3 days left in the 2WW... not sure how I feel about that!

Ooooooooh, Good Luck:D


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 26, 11-12 dpo- I just feel out this month. I had a few cramps today that felt like AF cramps. When I went to the bathroom after work I had some pink/brown lotiony cm. UGH! Who knows...


----------



## trixie79

ah sheila, lets hope its implantation...... x


----------



## Reenie79

Sheila - fingers crossed it's implantation...I'm really hoping it's not AF for you!

It's always the same for me in the 2WW, one day I think this might be IT but the next I just feel like I'm out...today is a day when I think I'm out. But hey I'm not really out until AF shows I guess!


----------



## sheilarae07

Well, I haven't really noticed anything else since earlier.


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Oh Sheila, I hope your not out yet! FX'd it's not AF... Let us know what tomorrow brings. Do you chart? I'd love to take a look at it if you do. Hope you have good news for us real soon! Good Luck Hun :)


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Reenie79, your chart is looking awesome! Are you feeling good about this cycle? It looks better than the last cycle you had! Good luck to you too!!!


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Here's my chart if anyone wants a look. I'm new to this forum so I don't know how to put my chart in my siggy. If anyone wants to clue me in on this, feel free, hahaha. For now, I'll just paste it in here tho...Don't know if there's anything to write home about but, hey your welcome to it...https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/247a40


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

I actually think I figured it out. I'm posting now to see if it worked, blahahahaha... Let's see if it worked?!?


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Woo Hoo, I'm genius, j/k :haha:


----------



## sheilarae07

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Oh Sheila, I hope your not out yet! FX'd it's not AF... Let us know what tomorrow brings. Do you chart? I'd love to take a look at it if you do. Hope you have good news for us real soon! Good Luck Hun :)

I do not chart- My sleep patterns are way to wacky for that. 

CD 27, 12-13 dpo- I just feel out! Took a test this morning, BFN, but of course I could see a line just like I could the last 20 months! ha UGH!
I have been SUPER hateful today :(
My period has came every 4th Sunday for the last 6-8 months, however, I think I ovulated on a Monday so af probably isn't due until this Monday. I am not going to test again until Monday.
Today I had abundant pink/brown cm, maybe the start of af or implantation- ugh!


----------



## trixie79

so sorry sheila....but your still not out....chin up x

reenie....any news???

mamaof4n1more....your chart looks good

im 8 dpo today bfn again!! im losing hope 2 this cycle....my temps just keep going down....im not due my period till next friday.....they are going down a little early!
my luteal phase is usually 11-12 days.....that would be next wed and thursday!
aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ok rant over and feeling better!


----------



## sammy1987

iam now on cd 13 and still getting negative ovulation strip tests, i sound so impatient lol.:shrug:
i really hope we all get our bfps this month :dust:


----------



## bluebumble

Hey

I'm cd10 and have the start of a second line on my opks. I have never had a +ive opk so I'm really praying this is our month.

I took soy cd3-7 and now have bad headaches and loads of cm. I'm impatient too, I hate waiting

X


----------



## sammy1987

hiya bluebumble, i hate waiting lol, especially when its the first month of my trying soy isoflavone, i want to see if it work for me and everyone else trying it.
i have just done another ovulation test strip and iam starting to get a faint second line. i hope it gets darker on the next ovulation test strips that i do.


----------



## Reenie79

Hi everyone!
I was out all day yesterday so didn't have internet. Sheila I so hope you're not out!

Well my temp dropped quite a bit this morning. I'm 10 dpo so it could well be a sign that AF is coming. I really don't know what to think...thought I might have seen something very faint on my HPT this morning but I could well be imagining it. I guess I'll just have to wait and see but I hate waiting too!


----------



## trixie79

oh reenie i hope not, mine took a dip too....dam it!


----------



## taylorxx

I'm SO frustrated. I thought I had O'd but I didn't. I had SO many symptoms of ovulation-more than usual actually. I ran out of OPKs two days ago & I don't feel like buying some more so I'll just order them. They seemed to be getting darker again so hopefully it will be soon. I'm on CD16 now. I don't have anymore cramps, my EWCM has turned creamy, nothing :( The ONLY thing is that I'm emotional as heck and my breasts are tender. I'm trying so hard not to stress because I know it will delay it even more. My cycles were always somewhat regular (27-32 days) with the longest being like 45 and that happened ONE time. Since I had an early m/c they have gone haywire. Ughhhh :( I don't know if I'm going to continue Soy next cycle or just up the dose. I was taking 80mg for 4 days then ended it with 120mg.

Sorry for my rant lol. Good luck girls, wish you all the best :hugs: xxx


----------



## sheilarae07

Well.. AF got me this morning like clockwork :cry: It was light but I know it's coming on strong later this evening. So I am considering Soy cycle #1 as a failure :cry: I just don't understand!


----------



## taylorxx

Soo sorry Sheila!! :( Are you going to give soy another go?


----------



## trixie79

ah sheila im so sorry:hugs:


----------



## Reenie79

Oh no Sheila I'm so sorry!


----------



## sheilarae07

Yea I will do Soy again. I just don't understand. I feel that I ovulated and :spermy: should have been there. UGH! It makes no sense.. I have never wanted anything so bad :cry:


----------



## Reenie79

Oh hun :hugs: TTC really messes with our emotions!

I think you O'd just from your CM. Now I don't know much about home insem so can't help much there but I read the other day that even for couples who have abolutely no fertility problems the chance of them getting a BFP in a cycle is only 20% To me that says that the eggie can be there and the :spermy: can be in the right place at the right time but something still stops that BFP and it is still based very much on luck. 

I know it won't make you feel any better right now and how heartbroken you must be at seeing the :witch: arrive. What I'm saying is don't give up, it will happen for you and hopefully very soon! 

Good luck for next cycle, I'll have my fingers and toes crossed for you. And I'll probably be joining you in a few days...


----------



## sammy1987

dont give up sheila, good luck you will get your bfp on your new cycle.


----------



## sheilarae07

I have been hysterical today.
I am so disappointed. My husband's 30th birthday is next week and I can't even give him a child. I am so heartbroken- this month hurts worse than the others cause it was our last chance before he turned 30. His sister had 3 kids by this time and his parents had 5- we have 0!


----------



## Reenie79

Life just seems so unfair sometimes doesn't it? I'm really sorry you're going through all this and can only imagine how hard it is for you at the moment.

I know how much it hurts to see other people around you get pregnant seemingly fairly easily when you're struggling. You just have to have faith that it will happen for you (easier said than done I know!)

Are you in the US or UK? Have you tried any medication and monitoring (eg: IUI, Clomid, etc)? I wonder whether this would help you at all? 

I hope you wake up tomorrow feeling a bit more positive and that your husband's birthday isn't too hard on you.


----------



## Heather9603

I know how you feel Shelia. Its just that I was expecting to have a baby or at least be pregnant when I was 25. I turn 26 in less than a month so this is my last shot!


----------



## sheilarae07

I am in the US. My doctor refuses to help me because I am still young. There are only 2 offices in the area and the other one only takes pregnant patients at the moment, so I can't switch. Two more people I know announced their pregnancies yesterday. I just cannot take this anymore. :cry:


----------



## Reenie79

Oh no, that annoys me so much about doctors! It doesn't matter how old you are when all you want is to become a mum...grrr!

The announcements yesterday will have made things doubly painful for you today... Last cycle AF arrived on the day that a friend of mine announced she was expecting and she'd started trying for her second at the same time as me but got pg straight away. It was so hard to be happy for her when all I wanted to do was cry!

Sheila I really feel for you hun :hugs:


----------



## trixie79

sheila i hope your feeling a little better today xxx

i think im following you....i woke up at 6 and took my temp...97.47 (way below coverline.....means af is on the way) then corrected on FF to 7.30 and it brought it up to 97.75....... so i added it.....surely there cant be that much of a difference??? 

if i get my af, it means the soy has shortened my lutheal phase......its only cd 26


----------



## sammy1987

hope your feeling abit better today sheila.

Iam on CD14 and just done another ovulation test strip and it came up with another faint second line same as yesterday :shrug: . We had :sex: last night with me getting the faint second line yesterday because i didnt want to miss the surge if it came last night. But looks like we will be having :sex: again tonight seen as though i got another faint second line today. Iam not getting any cramps or anything though :shrug:


----------



## trixie79

sammy1987 said:


> hope your feeling abit better today sheila.
> 
> Iam on CD14 and just done another ovulation test strip and it came up with another faint second line same as yesterday :shrug: . We had :sex: last night with me getting the faint second line yesterday because i didnt want to miss the surge if it came last night. But looks like we will be having :sex: again tonight seen as though i got another faint second line today. Iam not getting any cramps or anything though :shrug:

isnt it with opk that the faint line has to get darker than the control line to be a positive??


----------



## sammy1987

yes it needs to get darker. that why we are doing lots of :sex: so i dont miss it. i hope it isnt too long now til i get a positive ovulation test strip.


----------



## trixie79

GL hun xxx


----------



## mom22boys

I'm on day 21 no sign of ov this month! No positive opk either!!! Feeling like maybe the soy is either messed me up or this is going to bea long cycle!!! So tired of this emotional roller coaster!!!!


----------



## sheilarae07

Well this cycle seemed just like the rest.. with one exception! That really really strong cramp on cd 16 (I think). My lp was 13 days. 
My period so far has been more liquidy and less clots. I usually have lots of clots. 

I do feel a little better. I get depressed on the first day of my period. :dohh:


----------



## bluebumble

I'm cd 11 and getting a faint second line on my cbfm sticks but not a hint of a second line on opks. Dear god please let me get a peak I'm tired if waiting. 3rd cycle lucky right? This has to be the one where I finally ovulate :)


----------



## sammy1987

i have just done another ovulation test strip and the second line is darker than the test i did this morning, but i havent had any cramps or anything.


----------



## bluebumble

sometimes my opks are lighter in the morning and darker in the evening - is the second line darker than the first? keep bd'ing just in case.

DH and I are going to start bd'ing every other day just to keep up the momentum and in case we miss anything :)

:dust:


----------



## Reenie79

Good luck all of you waiting to O, I know what it's like waiting and testing with OPKs hoping they get darker. I sometimes feel that this is harder for me than waiting in the 2WW!

Sheila - I get really down when AF starts too. Glad you're feeling better!

AFM - Temp dropped again but no sign of AF yet. Got some EWCM today which is odd :shrug: Still BFN today. Left B had lots of shooting pains today. I'll just keep waiting I guess!


----------



## sammy1987

:sex:


bluebumble said:


> sometimes my opks are lighter in the morning and darker in the evening - is the second line darker than the first? keep bd'ing just in case.
> 
> DH and I are going to start bd'ing every other day just to keep up the momentum and in case we miss anything :)
> 
> :dust:

i have been doing my ovulation test strips from cd10 and they have all had one line, then from yesterday i got a faint second line, then today i did one at 9:30am and got a faint second line, then did one at 2:30pm today and the second line got darker then i did another one at 7:15 pm and it was abit darker than the one i did before.
we are going to be doing some more :sex: tonight and tomorrow night to try and catch the egg. i just really hope soy is going to help me to get my bfp this month.


----------



## bluebumble

fxxd for you - i buy the ic opks because they are cheap and i ont feel bad testing twice a and sometimes three times a day.

Do you normally ov on your own?

:dust:


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> fxxd for you - i buy the ic opks because they are cheap and i ont feel bad testing twice a and sometimes three times a day.
> 
> Do you normally ov on your own?
> 
> :dust:

i think i ovulate on my own, i came off the pill cerazette in september 2010 and been ttc since then. but we havent had any luck yet :cry:
i have been doing one or two tests a day but now that i have got a second line i cant resist but to keep doing tests and seeing if its getting darker than the last one. today i have done three tests so far :haha: good job i bought plenty of them off ebay. its my first month using ovulation tests strips aswell as soy.


----------



## bluebumble

the opks will tell you this month whether you are ov and hopefully soy will help us both. i am slowly becoming a major poas addict :haha: but hopefully it will tell me that i am going to ov this month

please please please please please :haha:


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> the opks will tell you this month whether you are ov and hopefully soy will help us both. i am slowly becoming a major poas addict :haha: but hopefully it will tell me that i am going to ov this month
> 
> please please please please please :haha:

my fingers are crossed for you. what cd are you on?


----------



## bluebumble

cd12 - you?


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> cd12 - you?

cd14


----------



## bluebumble

how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## RedStar57

Hello ladies, Sorry to stumble in and post a question, :flower: but I do have a question about SI. My OH and I have been NTNP for the last 2 years, and we've recently been TTC for the last 3 months. 

Can you take soy to help improve your O egg, even if you're getting positive OPTs? I do have ovarian cyst and I am a bit overweight (40 or so pounds.) I intend to take the SI and use softcups this cycle, I'm currently on cd2. Any help would be awesome :thumbup: 

Thanks! Good luck to all the ladies ttc and tons of :dust:


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> how long are your cycles normally?

well since i came off the pill i had a withdrawel bleed the day after i came off it then i had to wait 6 weeks for my period then my cycles started to get shorter. my last few cycles were one was 33 days then the next was 31 days and my last cycle was 30 days.
i did another ovulation test last night at 9:40pm and got a positive and this morning at 9:30am and got another positive. so we did some :sex: last night and will do some more :sex: tonight aswell. my fiance will be worn out bless him :haha:

how are your cycles?


----------



## Heather9603

Hmm, I was hoping the soy would make me Ov early. But doesn't look like it so far. I normally Ov on cd 17 anyway. Plus I didn't start the Soy til CD 5, so I'm sure that might have something to do with it.

I just hope I ov soon. We have family in Town from Thursday-Tuesday! I only have two days to Ov!!!! lol. I really don't want to miss this cycle because we have family in town lol.


----------



## bluebumble

sammy1987 said:


> bluebumble said:
> 
> 
> how long are your cycles normally?
> 
> well since i came off the pill i had a withdrawel bleed the day after i came off it then i had to wait 6 weeks for my period then my cycles started to get shorter. my last few cycles were one was 33 days then the next was 31 days and my last cycle was 30 days.
> i did another ovulation test last night at 9:40pm and got a positive and this morning at 9:30am and got another positive. so we did some :sex: last night and will do some more :sex: tonight aswell. my fiance will be worn out bless him :haha:
> 
> how are your cycles?Click to expand...

Well nomally I have 42 day annovulatory cycles, bur I took agnus castus last cycle and it pulled it down to 24 days. I still didn't ovulate though :( I'm hoping that soy will help me to ovulate this cycle.

All this bd'ing is going to cause a fire :haha:


----------



## bluebumble

Ps woo hoo on the +ive opk!! Tww here you come :)


----------



## trixie79

hi guys, i have had a weird couple of days, i got low temps, then today i got a high temp....10 dpo...
i got 2 v.v.v.v.faint lines on a preg test but cant count them as they wer so light.

my luteal phase is usually 11/12 days.....and any more tests that i have done have been negative.

i feel like crap the past few days....and have the worst pms ever.....prob more than a week.....might be the soy!

have a look at my chart and tell me wat you think!


----------



## Reenie79

Trixie - I think your chart is looking really good! Your temps are higher than your other cycles and it's gone back up today. Good luck hun! KUP

Well I'm out, AF got me this afternoon :cry: We timed everything right too this month. Oh well, on to my next cycle I go... I always feel so sad when AF arrives! Tonight I'm going to look at my past charts and think of my plan of action. It'll definitely involve Soy as that's the only way I O...


----------



## trixie79

ah reenie im soo sorry........are you sure you didnt ovulate day31????? you temps then went up???? your luteal phase looks short like mine.....i havent tried it yet but was going to try vit b 6 if AF shows tomorrow.......for to lenthen the luteal phase


----------



## Reenie79

I think my temp went up more on CD31 as I started using the NPC on the night before and it looks like it definitely helped increase my temps compared to previous cycles (and hopefully increased my progesterone levels). I've been taking Vit B6 the past couple of cycles but haven't noticed any difference, though quite a few women had success with it. It's worth giving it a go!

I was just telling my husband that it's just typical that on the day AF arrives I see 2 pregnant women on my bus home (it's a very small bus and usually filled with people who've been at work so don't usually see many pregnant women!) Just to rub it in a bit more hey... And when I got home 2 year old DS looked at me and said 'sister?' (he wants a baby sister not a baby brother like most little boys!) The wa y he asked was so cute but it did break my heart a bit... Anyway enough depressing thoughts! I've decided to copy exactly what I did when I got pg with DS (well except I was 28lbs lighter then which definitely helped!) and I'm going to convince DH that we must BD every day when my OPKs start to get dark


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> sammy1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebumble said:
> 
> 
> how long are your cycles normally?
> 
> well since i came off the pill i had a withdrawel bleed the day after i came off it then i had to wait 6 weeks for my period then my cycles started to get shorter. my last few cycles were one was 33 days then the next was 31 days and my last cycle was 30 days.
> i did another ovulation test last night at 9:40pm and got a positive and this morning at 9:30am and got another positive. so we did some :sex: last night and will do some more :sex: tonight aswell. my fiance will be worn out bless him :haha:
> 
> how are your cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Well nomally I have 42 day annovulatory cycles, bur I took agnus castus last cycle and it pulled it down to 24 days. I still didn't ovulate though :( I'm hoping that soy will help me to ovulate this cycle.
> 
> All this bd'ing is going to cause a fire :haha:Click to expand...

the tww is going to go right slow lol, i have even been putting my legs in the air after :sex: for 15 minutes to help the little :spermy: .
i have just done another ovulation test and it was another positive.

how are you getting on, any news?


----------



## sheilarae07

Well ladies, today is cd 3. I think I am going to take soy on days 3-7 this month. Probably 120mg-120-120-160-160- does that sounds ok? I don't want to take too much.


----------



## sammy1987

good luck you get your bfp this cycle sheila. thats what dosage iam going to take if i dont get a bfp this cycle.


----------



## Heather9603

sheilarae07 said:


> Well ladies, today is cd 3. I think I am going to take soy on days 3-7 this month. Probably 120mg-120-120-160-160- does that sounds ok? I don't want to take too much.

I did 120, 120 ,120, 180, 180. Don't know if it worked yet though lol.


----------



## sheilarae07

I feel that I ovulated this month, so I don't want to up it too much. I'll probably stick with the 120/160 plan. I am feeling more positive. The first couple days of af are rough for me :cry:


----------



## mom22boys

Ugh I don't know if I Oed ! My opk's gradually got dark, one was almost positive then they went back to nothing! My husband seems to think these OPk's are for the birds! Well I guess i will know in a few days! Just not feeling to great about it plus I have a head ache that will not go away!!!


----------



## Heather9603

My cheeks have felt flush all day today. Which I only ever get that once I've oved. So I'm a bit concerned as even though we had sex last night, I didn't think it was TOO close to Ov yet so we used lube. Grr.

So I don't know, guess I'll see if my temp spikes in the morning.


----------



## sammy1987

looks like iam in the tww now as my ovulation strips have now started going back to negative. come on soy isoflavone please have worked for me and everyone else using it.
tonight we will :sex: to make sure lol, then my fiance can have a rest tomorrow from it :haha:
i have got a feeling these next 2 weeks are going to go slow now, but it will be worth the wait if i get a bfp. fingers crossed.

lots and lots of baby dust to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## trixie79

did an early predictor test, had to wait 5 minutes.....v.v.v.v faint line showed.....tried to take a pic but the camera wont focus for me. the whole line isnt thick but just a line down the left hand side......surely that cant be an evap????

i dont know anymore....also when i peed white discharge came out (lol tmi soz!!)....i havent had that since i was pregnant.....kind of nice to see as it reminded me of the triplets. also.......just dtd and had the most intense orgasm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!soz lol xxxx


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

I haven't been on here in a couple days but thought I'd give you all an update. I have been soooooo tired and SOOOOO hungry. I even feel like [email protected]! I think I may be pg. I think SI worked for us along with CBEFM and preseed. I test Friday. Don't know if I can hold out that long, maybe I'll test tomorrow. Ohhhhhhhh, I'm so excited!!! I hope it's not all in my head!


----------



## trixie79

girls i got my bfp!!!!!!!!!! i only took 100 mg of soy and only for 4 days.....but it combined with the cbfm got it for me......im still in shock!


----------



## sheilarae07

trixie79 said:


> girls i got my bfp!!!!!!!!!! i only took 100 mg of soy and only for 4 days.....but it combined with the cbfm got it for me......im still in shock!

Awesome :happydance: How many dpo are you?


----------



## Reenie79

Trixie - congratulations! I'm so happy for you! H&H 9 months hun. Have you got a test you can post?

Mumof4 - Good luck, your symptoms sound great!


----------



## trixie79

am 11 dpo its faint but definately there!

camera wont work properly so cant, but when it gets darker ill post it....

im still in shock


----------



## August79

Congrats Trixie! Here's to a H&H 9 months!!


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

trixie79 said:


> girls i got my bfp!!!!!!!!!! i only took 100 mg of soy and only for 4 days.....but it combined with the cbfm got it for me......im still in shock!

Woo Hoo! I hope to follow right behind you! Yay:happydance:
When is your EDD?


----------



## Rosered52

Girls! Thanks for much for the informative thread, just read through it all. 

Sheila--I'm so sorry that this wasn't your month, it's such a roller-coaster. My baby wishes are with you for next month!!!

Trixie--So happy for you!!! Wow, so exciting. Best of luck with your pregnancy. :D


I think we may have to give soy a chance if this isn't our month.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Rosered52 said:


> Girls! Thanks for much for the informative thread, just read through it all.
> 
> Sheila--I'm so sorry that this wasn't your month, it's such a roller-coaster. My baby wishes are with you for next month!!!
> 
> Trixie--So happy for you!!! Wow, so exciting. Best of luck with your pregnancy. :D
> 
> 
> I think we may have to give soy a chance if this isn't our month.
> 
> Thanks again!!!!

I wish you all the best. Soy is awesome!


----------



## trixie79

Mamaof4n1more said:


> trixie79 said:
> 
> 
> girls i got my bfp!!!!!!!!!! i only took 100 mg of soy and only for 4 days.....but it combined with the cbfm got it for me......im still in shock!
> 
> Woo Hoo! I hope to follow right behind you! Yay:happydance:
> When is your EDD?Click to expand...

dont have clue.....have to go to the docs on friday...FF says 26/01/12

i hope you all get your bfps.....ill still want to come here and stalk you all!!!xxx


----------



## sammy1987

congratulations trixie, hope i follow behind you aswell this month


----------



## sheilarae07

Well today is CD 4 on Soy cycle 2 and my period has stopped! YAY! It was a rough one, but short. Took 120mg of soy last night and will tkae the same tonight.


----------



## sheilarae07

Trixie- Can you share you secrets? When did you :sex:? Anything special besides soy and cbfm?


----------



## Heather9603

EWCM! Time to hump it out :sex:!!!!


----------



## sheilarae07

Heather9603 said:


> EWCM! Time to hump it out :sex:!!!!

YAY!


----------



## Rosered52

Heather9603 said:


> EWCM! Time to hump it out :sex:!!!!

Hump it out!! Ha! I'm so using that on DH tonight.
:rofl:


----------



## Heather9603

Didn't have much, probably won't Ov for a day or two. But I also say "When in doubt, hump it out!"

And I better get on it. I got sucked into watching Jurrasic park for memories sake and just realized its 10 pm haha.


----------



## trixie79

only dtd on my 2nd peak....day of temp rise.....in the a.m..on top!!!then painted 18 doors......so no softcups or lying up for me!!!!

on 2 dpo i had a small red clot.....dont know if that was too early for implantation??

since then i have been soooo tired, v.v.v crampy like AF was on her way....

BB arent sore and they killed me last time...

my skin broke out....certainly not glowing!!

lots of creamy cm.....i mean copious amounts....

on 2dpo i also craved a banana covered in salt!!!!thankfully i was driving and couldnt get to a shop!!!

i got twinges constantly since ovulation.....but temps just kept going down so didnt think i was pregnant.....the banana thing got me thinking!

when i blew my nose i had some dry blood on the tissue....i had that throughout my last one. i did get a bit stuffy at night too.


cant think of anything else x


----------



## sammy1987

right girls do you think i will have done enough this month to help get a bfp.
i taken soy on cd 3 to cd 7, i had 80mg on cd3 and 4 then i had 120mg on cd5 and 6 then i had 160mg on cd7.
i got a positive opk on cd14 and cd15, and we :sex: on cd 6, 8, 11, 13, 14, 15, 16. and i laid down afterwards and didnt move all night. will i be safe to let me and the my fiance have a rest now :haha:


----------



## trixie79

tha sounds good sammy....GL hun x


----------



## Heather9603

I have temp lift off! Hope it stays up. Soy gave me Ovin'g one day early. Wonder if it will help me Ov earlier if I take it before cd 5 (like on CD 1) But lets hope i won't need to find that out next month ;)


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Girls, I just got my Soy BFP this morning on a FRER!!!! AHHHHHHHH, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO excited!:happydance: I hope this one sticks! Is was my fist month using soy and my CBEFM! Good luck to you ladies still waiting! I hope you get your BFP's real soon!:flower:


----------



## sammy1987

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Girls, I just got my Soy BFP this morning on a FRER!!!! AHHHHHHHH, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO excited!:happydance: I hope this one sticks! Is was my fist month using soy and my CBEFM! Good luck to you ladies still waiting! I hope you get your BFP's real soon!:flower:

congratulations hun :happydance:
how much soy did you take and on which days?

i have had mild cramps for the past 2 or 3 days. and i got my positive opk on cd 14 and iam now on cd 17


----------



## bluebumble

Hey girls

Soy clearly didn't work for me this month, not even a hint of a second line on an opk. 

Had a long talk with dh and we gave decided to give in. I long since accepted I wouldn't gave children (always had that feeling) and haven't ov in a long time. No chance of clonus because of weight and we can't take the stress anymore. Time to concentrate on other things in life

Good luck guys I hope you all get your bfps soon

:dust:


----------



## Heather9603

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Girls, I just got my Soy BFP this morning on a FRER!!!! AHHHHHHHH, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO excited!:happydance: I hope this one sticks! Is was my fist month using soy and my CBEFM! Good luck to you ladies still waiting! I hope you get your BFP's real soon!:flower:

We need proof. PICS! lol


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Heather9603 said:


> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just got my Soy BFP this morning on a FRER!!!! AHHHHHHHH, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO excited!:happydance: I hope this one sticks! Is was my fist month using soy and my CBEFM! Good luck to you ladies still waiting! I hope you get your BFP's real soon!:flower:
> 
> We need proof. PICS! lolClick to expand...

Oh, I know. I'm trying to work it out. I'm on my iPad and there's no where to upload the pic. I took a pic in my phone but I can't upload it. Maybe I can text it to one of you and you can post it??? If not no worries. Not a big deal. I'll try to figure it out...


----------



## Heather9603

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just got my Soy BFP this morning on a FRER!!!! AHHHHHHHH, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO excited!:happydance: I hope this one sticks! Is was my fist month using soy and my CBEFM! Good luck to you ladies still waiting! I hope you get your BFP's real soon!:flower:
> 
> We need proof. PICS! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know. I'm trying to work it out. I'm on my iPad and there's no where to upload the pic. I took a pic in my phone but I can't upload it. Maybe I can text it to one of you and you can post it??? If not no worries. Not a big deal. I'll try to figure it out...Click to expand...

Where are you located? If you are in the US you can text it to me.


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

sammy1987 said:


> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just got my Soy BFP this morning on a FRER!!!! AHHHHHHHH, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO excited!:happydance: I hope this one sticks! Is was my fist month using soy and my CBEFM! Good luck to you ladies still waiting! I hope you get your BFP's real soon!:flower:
> 
> congratulations hun :happydance:
> how much soy did you take and on which days?
> 
> i have had mild cramps for the past 2 or 3 days. and i got my positive opk on cd 14 and iam now on cd 17Click to expand...

I took 200 on CD3+4, then 240 on CD 5,6+7.


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Heather9603 said:


> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mamaof4n1more said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I just got my Soy BFP this morning on a FRER!!!! AHHHHHHHH, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO excited!:happydance: I hope this one sticks! Is was my fist month using soy and my CBEFM! Good luck to you ladies still waiting! I hope you get your BFP's real soon!:flower:
> 
> We need proof. PICS! lolClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, I know. I'm trying to work it out. I'm on my iPad and there's no where to upload the pic. I took a pic in my phone but I can't upload it. Maybe I can text it to one of you and you can post it??? If not no worries. Not a big deal. I'll try to figure it out...Click to expand...
> 
> Where are you located? If you are in the US you can text it to me.Click to expand...

Yes, California


----------



## Heather9603

For Mama

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/229092_1964431721584_1566617585_32073681_3373012_n.jpg


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

I just sent it Heather! Thx so much!!! - Kristina :hugs:


----------



## Rosered52

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Girls, I just got my Soy BFP this morning on a FRER!!!! AHHHHHHHH, I'm SOOOOOOOOOOO excited!:happydance: I hope this one sticks! Is was my fist month using soy and my CBEFM! Good luck to you ladies still waiting! I hope you get your BFP's real soon!:flower:

Congratulations!!!!!!


----------



## Rosered52

bluebumble said:


> Hey girls
> 
> Soy clearly didn't work for me this month, not even a hint of a second line on an opk.
> 
> Had a long talk with dh and we gave decided to give in. I long since accepted I wouldn't gave children (always had that feeling) and haven't ov in a long time. No chance of clonus because of weight and we can't take the stress anymore. Time to concentrate on other things in life
> 
> Good luck guys I hope you all get your bfps soon
> 
> :dust:

Good luck to you! Regaining our perspective cannot help but open more doors.


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

And that test is only taken at 9dpo! Hoping for more than one! :)


----------



## trixie79

mamaof4n1more, thats wat mine looked like.....whoooohoooo

congrats hun wishing you a healthy 9 months......it was my first month of soy, but didnt take a high dose and only for 4 days....but defo recommend the cbfm....2nd month using it, it definately takes the guess work out of it!!!


----------



## Reenie79

Congratulations Mamaof4n1more! That's a really nice line for 9dpo. H&H 9 months!


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

trixie79 said:


> mamaof4n1more, thats wat mine looked like.....whoooohoooo
> 
> congrats hun wishing you a healthy 9 months......it was my first month of soy, but didnt take a high dose and only for 4 days....but defo recommend the cbfm....2nd month using it, it definately takes the guess work out of it!!!

Well, even if it's only one... I'll take it, hahaha. Defo recommend the monitor:thumbup: so much easier! Then I knew we were done and could sit back and relax :coffee:


----------



## sheilarae07

Congrats mamaof4n1more! :happydance: I told my husband that 2 of you got pregnant this month- he said "Aw good for them.. (then in a sad voice) Maybe we will be next month" :( 
I am so happy for all of you! I hope I can follow. 
I had planned on doing 120mg all 5 days, but I think I may increase to 160 tonight. (120,120,160,160,160) UGH!
Today is cd 5- I feel some small cramps- and it's on the opposite side of last month, maybe it will work this time.


----------



## mom22boys

WOW! Congratulations!!!!!!

I was not sure how much was too much to take! Maybe I will try that next time if this time dont work! I am waiting on AF to show up or maybe not show up! LOL


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

sheilarae07 said:


> Congrats mamaof4n1more! :happydance: I told my husband that 2 of you got pregnant this month- he said "Aw good for them.. (then in a sad voice) Maybe we will be next month" :(
> I am so happy for all of you! I hope I can follow.
> I had planned on doing 120mg all 5 days, but I think I may increase to 160 tonight. (120,120,160,160,160) UGH!
> Today is cd 5- I feel some small cramps- and it's on the opposite side of last month, maybe it will work this time.

I sure hope so Sheila! Good luck! If I were you, I would up the last dose to 200. But that's just me... :winkwink:


----------



## mom22boys

mamaof4n1more............was this your first month for soy?


----------



## sammy1987

am now on cd 18 and my mild cramps have gone. i cant wait till my tww is and hopefully get a bfp like you two that have got this month


----------



## Heather9603

Guess I didn't Ov after all. Temp was back to pre-ov this morning. Ugh. I'm not worried about the Soy screwing up my cycle. But I guess we shall see.


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

mom22boys said:


> mamaof4n1more............was this your first month for soy?

Yes and I can't believe it happened so quickly. I'm actually still in disbelief, :haha: but come Sunday (when AF should start) if she's still a no show then I guess I'll believe...


----------



## Reenie79

With DS it was my first cycle of Soy and I couldn't believe it either! It's taking longer this time though....

Well I'm on day 2 of taking Soy and the b***h is back full force! My poor DH!


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 6- took 160 mg of soy tonight, I will probably do 200mg for last last dose tomorrow. Hopefully in a month, more like 2-3 weeks with my POAS addiction, I will get 2 pink lines!


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

sheilarae07 said:


> CD 6- took 160 mg of soy tonight, I will probably do 200mg for last last dose tomorrow. Hopefully in a month, more like 2-3 weeks with my POAS addiction, I will get 2 pink lines!

Oooooooh, good luck Sheila! I'm gonna be stalking you :winkwink:


----------



## Helena_

Hey girls! I'll be starting SI as soon as the dreaded AF comes. I was wondering how much I should be taking? Is there a reason not to take the full 200mg? And is there a reason to up the dosage over the course of the cds?

Thanks so much...baby dust to all!


----------



## trixie79

GL girls.....ill be stalking you too!!!! xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Heather9603

Officially in the 2ww!

Though my temps seem to be kind of low. Normally they sky rocket after O. I hope I see them sky rocket before AF though!


----------



## trixie79

thats great heather....just try and sit back and relax and let your temps go up!!!!


----------



## sammy1987

iam now on cd 19, and i still get very very mild cramps now and again, they are hardly noticeable. i havent had any today yet. iam now 4 or 5 dpo. 
i dont feel any different but i suppose its very early days yet


----------



## Reenie79

Sammy - it is still early days and some women don't get any pg symptoms at all and are still pg. Good luck!

Well I've not been as nasty to my DH today...let's hope it stays that way! I've not been getting any headaches either so that's good. Now I'm just hoping it doesn't take me too long to O


----------



## Mamaof4n1more

Trixie looks like we have the same due date?! We are both 4 weeks and 2days


----------



## sheilarae07

Today is cd 7. I did take 200mg of soy tonight. I actually got a small amount of slippery cm last night, which I have got up to 5-6 days before ovulation before. Maybe it will come early this month, less waiting to test.


----------



## trixie79

Mamaof4n1more said:


> Trixie looks like we have the same due date?! We are both 4 weeks and 2days

oh yes we are...we can keep eachother company till the rest of the girls join us!!!


----------



## sammy1987

Reenie79 said:


> Sammy - it is still early days and some women don't get any pg symptoms at all and are still pg. Good luck!
> 
> Well I've not been as nasty to my DH today...let's hope it stays that way! I've not been getting any headaches either so that's good. Now I'm just hoping it doesn't take me too long to O

thank you, and good luck to you.
yesterday morning and this morning i have woke up with cold like symptoms, abit of a sore throat and abit of a stuffy nose, hope it goes soon.
iam impatient and giddy at the same time :haha:
iam now cd 20, 5 or 6 dpo. all this keeping my fingers and toes crossed is hurting now :haha:


----------



## mom22boys

I am 7 DPO. My back has been acting up really bad. Plus I have had awful head aches. I took some med last night cause I just could not stand it anymore. PLUS I went fishing and got a really bad sun burn opps! I really do not feel like this is my month so I am ok with that! Good luck all. 

I will be doing soy again next month CD 3-7 but I am going to try a higher dose! Gotta remember to take those prenantal vitamins too!


----------



## sammy1987

iam taking folic acid every morning.

i went dizzy earlier not sure if it was because i got up to quick and i got slight back ache while me and my fiance was out today but it has gone now.
sorry if this is tmi but twice today i have had very thick white cm.


----------



## trixie79

sammy thats a great sign, i have really thick white cm.......GL xxx


----------



## sammy1987

thanks hun, good luck to you too.
iam so glad i joined this site, its so good to be able to talk to people that are going through the same thing, or i would have gone mad by now lol.
i normaly get sore boobs about a week before af is due and they arent sore at the moment and iam on cd 20.


----------



## sheilarae07

cd 8- I just went to the bathroom and there was about a quarter sized amount of stretchy brown mucus. It was strange. I have been getting little globs of brown/pink mucus since yesterday. Inseminated last night.


----------



## Kyoun009

Hi everyone, this is my first month using soy after 8 months TTC with no luck. I am cd 7 and cd 3-4 80mg, 5-6 120 mg, and today I will take 160 mg. I am hoping it will work for me. Af is always regular (29 days) but last month it came 6 days early which NEVER happens. I know I am stressing myself out. Also I have taken opk the past 3 months and have never got a positive result, I have not tried temping. I am also taking a b complex with folic acid and evening primrose until I ovulate. My husband is taking a zinc supplement. I will let you know how it goes and good luck to everyone....this soooooo much more stressful than it should be!


----------



## sammy1987

iam cd 21, 6 or 7 dpo. i havent had no cramps or anything today i just feel normal :shrug:

i normally get sore boobs a week before af is due but they feel fine.


----------



## prettynpink29

I have a question ladies... I have had some crazy bleeding since I stopped taking BCP and started TTC. So I decided to try soy this month.. I had three days where I didn't bleed this month, so the next time I started bleeding I decided to take it.. Since my last bleeding episode started on the 12th, I took it the 14th-18th (cd3-7?) I continued to spot through the 21st (sat).. Yesterday and today I have had no bleeding and even a little bit of CM:) which I am quite happy about! I am also have some cramping and possibly ovulation pain?? Not sure I know what that feels like yet.. But I guess I am on CD 12 today! Is anyone else have O pain this early? CBFM and OPKs and low and negative! But I am trying to remain hopeful!


----------



## Reenie79

Prettynpink - I'm getting O pains now and I'm only on CD7. The earliest I O'd was CD19, so it's fine to get O pains on CD12. Hopefully you'll O soon!

Sheila - Strange about the brown CM...Good luck for this cycle hun, got my toes and fingers crossed for you!

Sammy - When are you testing? Your CM seems like a good sign!

For me, it's CD7, AF has finally finished (lasted a bit longer than usual but I'm actually pleased as I did worry about not having enough lining) I'm hoping I'll O quite early and won't have to wait until CD27 again! Lots of baby dust to you all!


----------



## sheilarae07

Ok ladies.. something else to throw in the mix!.. I just purchased softcups! They were a great buy.. 14 of them for $5.96 at Wal*mart, At other local drug stores they are $9-$14 for 9-18. 
I am excited to try them. However, I have issues with finding my cervix with my short little fingers! They are big though, so I think they will get all his swimmers where they need to be. 
I will only use them near O, like cd 13 and 14- just to ensure the :spermy: go where they need to. 
I am cd 9 today. Nothing much, just that same brown spotting but it's abundant now. 
My plan for the month- insem on cd 7 9 11 13 14 15 17. With O on cd 14, O was on cd 16 last month- taking soy cd 5-9. I took 3-7 this month. 
Sorry for the rambing :dohh: I just want to keep track and have a plan this month. 
:dust:


----------



## sammy1987

Reenie79 said:


> Prettynpink - I'm getting O pains now and I'm only on CD7. The earliest I O'd was CD19, so it's fine to get O pains on CD12. Hopefully you'll O soon!
> 
> Sheila - Strange about the brown CM...Good luck for this cycle hun, got my toes and fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Sammy - When are you testing? Your CM seems like a good sign!
> 
> For me, it's CD7, AF has finally finished (lasted a bit longer than usual but I'm actually pleased as I did worry about not having enough lining) I'm hoping I'll O quite early and won't have to wait until CD27 again! Lots of baby dust to you all!

iam only 6 or 7 dpo so its very early for me to test yet , i have felt normal all day but now tonight my stomach feels bloated and abit tight. i dont know if its because i had some ice cream after my tea though.


----------



## sammy1987

any updates girls?


----------



## Kyoun009

I too am feeling what seems to be ovulation pains on cd 9. I just stopped my soy yesterday and the opk is negative. Anyone experience this or know what it could be?


----------



## Heather9603

I'm feeling weird. I feel NONE of my normal after Ov feelings? My temps are not really that high, even though I got a confirmed solid cross hairs, my CM follows Ov patterns, but I feel NOTHING. No hot flashes, no sore breasts (My boobs always hurt from Ov-AF), So I don't know?

I mean I've heard that feeling nothing can be a good sign. I always have lots of early pregnancy symptoms but its just my wicked bad PMS screwing with my head.


----------



## Reenie79

Sheila - I got Instead cups this cycle, thought I might as well try them! Hope they'll get us our BFPs!

Kyoun - I tend to feel O pains on my right side more or less thoughout my cycle and even after O (I felt it too when pg with DS) For me I think it's just the follicles growing and then the corpus luteum causing me the pain but if the pain is high for you and you get worried about it them it might be worth getting checked by your GP. I know what's normal for me but everyone is different.

Heather - fingers crossed not getting symptoms is good news for you! 

Nothing much going on here. No CM to speak of so I know I've got a while before O.


----------



## sammy1987

Heather9603 said:


> I'm feeling weird. I feel NONE of my normal after Ov feelings? My temps are not really that high, even though I got a confirmed solid cross hairs, my CM follows Ov patterns, but I feel NOTHING. No hot flashes, no sore breasts (My boobs always hurt from Ov-AF), So I don't know?
> 
> I mean I've heard that feeling nothing can be a good sign. I always have lots of early pregnancy symptoms but its just my wicked bad PMS screwing with my head.[/QUOTE
> 
> my boobs normally hurt a week before af is due and iam on cd 22 and they feel fine. i just feel normal i think :haha:
> fingers crossed for us all


----------



## Bride2b

So I got some soy thingys from holland and Barrett 23mg of soy so have taken 4 each day since sun,so 3 days so far,should I up dosage from now on do you think?and I stop on day 7?

Thanks in advance as new to taking these xx


----------



## Helena_

Does anyone use preseed with the soft cups? My new plan of attack (haha) is to try soy and soft cups. But I may want to add pre seed too just because.


----------



## sheilarae07

I have never used preseed.. mainly cause I am cheap :blush: I don't see that it could hurt anything though, I say go for it.


----------



## Helena_

I'll try it without and look back at it. I've already spent a fortune on everything.


----------



## Heather9603

I enjoyed the pre-seed. But I also hate dry sex, it hurts. Even with lots of my own natural fluids its too dry. I ran out this cycle and forgot about it completely but I had the TEENIEST bit left and I saved that for Ov day. I don't really use it for what its intended for, to simulate EWCM because I get enough of that. But I use it for just the lube part.

I guess pre-seed makes just a regular lube but I can't find it anywhere around here.


----------



## bluebumble

Hi all

Just wanted to give an update. A week ago I put a message on saying dh and I had given up because after months of annovulatory cycles we though soy hadn't worked and were thoroughly depressed. We still kept bd'ing and checking (not sure why) which is just as well as I got my FIRST EVER positive opk and my first ever peak on my since I started using it months ago!!!! I have never been in the tww club so I'm praying for my second peak tomorrow and doing lots of bd'ing in the meantime too :)

:dust: please please please God let this be our cycle! Baby dust to you all!


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to give an update. A week ago I put a message on saying dh and I had given up because after months of annovulatory cycles we though soy hadn't worked and were thoroughly depressed. We still kept bd'ing and checking (not sure why) which is just as well as I got my FIRST EVER positive opk and my first ever peak on my since I started using it months ago!!!! I have never been in the tww club so I'm praying for my second peak tomorrow and doing lots of bd'ing in the meantime too :)
> 
> :dust: please please please God let this be our cycle! Baby dust to you all!

good luck and lots of baby dust to you :dust:

iam now on cd 23 and still no sign of sore boobs that i normaly get a week before af is due, hmmmm :shrug:


----------



## bluebumble

Woo hoo! Fingers and toes crossed this is your cycle sammy! When are you going to test? How many dpo are you?

:dust:


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> Woo hoo! Fingers and toes crossed this is your cycle sammy! When are you going to test? How many dpo are you?
> 
> :dust:

i hope it is too hun. iam about 8 or 9 dpo. i think i will test on the day my period is due which will be in about 5 - 7 days.
i just feel normal though


----------



## bluebumble

normal is good though :) its hard to symptom spot when you dont know what you are looking for :)


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> normal is good though :) its hard to symptom spot when you dont know what you are looking for :)

so true. if i dont get my bfp this cycle i will up the dasage of soy on the next cycle.
the tww seems to go so slow now lol


----------



## sammy1987

iam been impatient and i want to test lol but i know theres no point yet as its too early for me to test. lol 
how is everyone getting on?


----------



## Heather9603

I want to test too, but yeah same here its too early! I'm trying to wait until at least 10 dpo. But I'll probably end up waiting til 12 because I won't even be home this weekend going to my brothers house Friday night and staying til late Saturday. So don't really want to POAS in my brothers guest bath!


----------



## sammy1987

Heather9603 said:


> I want to test too, but yeah same here its too early! I'm trying to wait until at least 10 dpo. But I'll probably end up waiting til 12 because I won't even be home this weekend going to my brothers house Friday night and staying til late Saturday. So don't really want to POAS in my brothers guest bath!

iam going to try and wait till 12 dpo.
have you been symptom spotting?


----------



## Heather9603

I have none really. Which normally I have LOTS which is just my bad PMS. So I'm hoping lack of signs is a good sign!


----------



## sammy1987

Heather9603 said:


> I have none really. Which normally I have LOTS which is just my bad PMS. So I'm hoping lack of signs is a good sign!

the only thing i have had, well i havent had, is that a week before af is due i get sore boobs evey month and this month i havent :shrug:


----------



## FlowerFairy

UK Ladies, Can you get Soy in a chemist? Or only online. Also for anyone how do you deicde which days to take it? xxxx


----------



## Heather9603

FlowerFairy said:


> UK Ladies, Can you get Soy in a chemist? Or only online. Also for anyone how do you deicde which days to take it? xxxx

Well I told you in the PM when I took mine, but you want to start between CD's 1 and 5. No later than 5. Its similar to taking Clomid.


----------



## sammy1987

i bought mine from tesco, and i had it on cd 3 - 7


----------



## FlowerFairy

Heather9603 said:


> FlowerFairy said:
> 
> 
> UK Ladies, Can you get Soy in a chemist? Or only online. Also for anyone how do you deicde which days to take it? xxxx
> 
> Well I told you in the PM when I took mine, but you want to start between CD's 1 and 5. No later than 5. Its similar to taking Clomid.Click to expand...

Yeah, thank you. i didnt know if it was different depending on cycle length or anything! Thank you :hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

sammy1987 said:


> i bought mine from tesco, and i had it on cd 3 - 7

Thank you . When i get Af I think i'll give this a try xx


----------



## Heather9603

I honestly don't think it really matters. I took it and Ov'd on CD 16. I normally Ov cd 17 or 18. So I'm curious if I take it earlier if it will make me Ov earlier. But I'm hoping I don't need to find that out!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Good luck!!!! Xx


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 11- TONS of ewcm! I took soy on cd 5-9 last month and didn't get this amount of ewcm until cd 13- this month I took it on 3-7 and I am getting ewcm 2 days earlier. 

TMI warning- I went to the bathroom about an hour ago and there was a ping pong ball sized clump of ewcm dripping out of me! ha.. YAY for soy not drying me up.


----------



## Heather9603

Yeah I didn't seem to have a lot of EWCM this month but LOTS of watery. I normally have creamy and then just EW. If I need it next month I plan on taking it earlier.


----------



## Heather9603

This has nothing to do with this post but I just had to share this picture! My 2 year old min pin playing with my 4 year old boxer. They really do love each other, they just play so rough! lol. And Penny (the min pin) is the one that eggs it on! lol. She loves when Koby chews on her neck :haha:

https://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/253660_1978602555846_1566617585_32094744_7799410_n.jpg


----------



## sheilarae07

Aw.. cute puppies!



OK ladies... I tried a soft cup tonight. I really cannot feel it, not sure if it's where it needs to be though.


----------



## sheilarae07

SSOOOOOOOOOOOOO.... I took the soft cup out (after 2-3 hours) and it was painful! :( However, there was very little semen left, so maybe it got where it needed to. Then I wiped and there was some pink spotting, then there was a dime sized spot of bright red blood :( I think that I may have scraped my cervix when I was pulling it out. Even though that sucks- it does mean that the cup was at least near my cervix... 
All in all, it was not my cup of tea. I may wait until next month to do it again. UGH!

I took some tylenol in case I have some cramping, the spotting was like after a pap smear.


----------



## sammy1987

hiya ladies, iam feeling abit down today :sad2: , for some reason i just feel like iam out this month. 
iam now on cd 24.


----------



## bluebumble

How many dpo are you?


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> How many dpo are you?

about 8 or 9 dpo.


----------



## bluebumble

Your still really early, stay positive!!!

:dust:


----------



## unapologetik

Hi ladies.. I'm CD4 right now and definitely going to run out and buy some soy isoflavones!! I was thinking about using a friend's leftover clomid (eep illegal and not always a good idea, I know) or ordering the pill that's like clomid, to help with ovulation.. since I'm pretty sure I have some anovulary cycles. They're ridiculously irregular since November - I had a period from mid-Nov to late-Feb, then one mid-March, and am just now getting another. I've had one pos OPK during that whole time, and we all know OPKs aren't conclusive. :cry: I've just started temping/charting too, so I don't have that to reference to _whether_ I ovulate. 

I'm so glad I'm not past the time frame for using them! I know it's a little late but it helps to think I might be doing something to get my ovaries working.

I'll let you guys know!

Also, is the schedule the same (5-9) if you're still menstruating? My AF usually (I use that word hesitantly) lasts 5-7 days, but I'm CD4 and no lightening, so I'm thinking it will go til CD10. Should I still take the soy CD5-9? Or wait til AF goes away?

And also, would any of you think about using progesterone supplements from 2dpo - BFP/BFN? 

I'm self-diagnosed, but I think a lot of my problems have to do with hormones; no endo/PCOS symptoms or diagnosises from doctors. So, less progesterone = unable to tell my body to stop shedding the lining of uterus, resulting in the extra long AF (it was a nightmare). So for me, using progesterone cream is something I use (as a last resort) to stop AF if it looks like it's going to go past CD10... I start rubbing it in by CD7 and by CD10 it's done (wish I would have known about it sometime in December). I don't use it past the day AF ends. But I would consider using it 1 or 2dpo, if I *knew* I ovulated, from using soy or if I just had a really convincing FF chart/pos OPK etc. To help the little bean stick!

But the warning says not to use if you are pregnant or could become pregnant.. it IS an all natural supplement (unlike the pill form of progesterone) but warnings like that always raise a red flag.

Just wondering what your advice might be.

Thanks!


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> Your still really early, stay positive!!!
> 
> :dust:

true, its like this tww is just going so slow. i just feel normal, i havent had any cramps for the past 5 days, no implantation bleeding, or any symptoms


----------



## bluebumble

sammy1987 said:


> bluebumble said:
> 
> 
> Your still really early, stay positive!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> true, its like this tww is just going so slow. i just feel normal, i havent had any cramps for the past 5 days, no implantation bleeding, or any symptomsClick to expand...

Not everyone has symptoms, my friend is 14 weeks gone and didn't get symptoms until at least 1 week after af was due. When are you going to test? When are you due af? Do you normally get af symptoms?


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> sammy1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebumble said:
> 
> 
> Your still really early, stay positive!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> true, its like this tww is just going so slow. i just feel normal, i havent had any cramps for the past 5 days, no implantation bleeding, or any symptomsClick to expand...
> 
> Not everyone has symptoms, my friend is 14 weeks gone and didn't get symptoms until at least 1 week after af was due. When are you going to test? When are you due af? Do you normally get af symptoms?Click to expand...

iam now on cd 24 and af is due between cd 28 - cd 30. so i will test on cd 28.
every month a week before af is due i always get sore boobs and this month i havent got sore boobs at all :shrug:


----------



## Heather9603

Had my temp drop to coverline yesterday and shoot back up today at 8 dpo. Hmmm


----------



## Reenie79

Apologetik - I used NPC from 2dpo last cycle to increase my progesterone levels (and I think it worked eventhough it was BFN). I go to a website for women with PCOS which I have and many women use NPC in the 2WW and some have gotten pg and continued taking it until 12 weeks of pregnancy. It's a choice you have to make as with everything you take in the 2WW you don't know with 100% certainty how it could affect the baby. However it is natural and usually most suplements say no to take when pg as they haven't been tested on pregnant women (as it'd be unethical) so they don't know the effect. Hope this helps you decide...

Flowerfairy - I've gotten Soy from Tesco, Holland & Barrett and another health food store but can't remember the name in the past. Good luck!

Sammy - You're not out until AF shows! It's still very early but I understand what you're feeling. It's so hard to wait isn't it?

Bluebumble - yay for the +ve OPK!

Good luck to anyone in the 2WW and to all waiting to O!

Not much going on for me. I'm trying to be good with my diet and to patiently wait to O (not very good at being patient!)


----------



## Mommy2E

2nd month using soy here! We started trying in Feb but I didnt temp until my March cycle and it looked like I didn't ovulate so my friend gave me soy. I took 1 pill a day CD3-7 and O'd the 18th and no BFP. Took 2 pills a day CD 3-7 this month and I O'd CD19. I fear its going to keep pushing my O date back. But, I have my fingers crossed for a BFP this month.

I will say, the soy raised my temps. My pre-O temps this month were a lot higher than last month, I've heard soy can do that


----------



## sammy1987

yes is definately so hard to wait reenie. every day i just want to do a test :blush: but i know its too early to be testing.
iam going to be naughty and treat myself to a nice piece of chocolate fudge cake tonight see if that will cheer me up abit :haha:


----------



## Heather9603

Cervix is VERY high today. Just like when I'm oving. Its so high i can barely reach it. Two days after ov it was very low and hard as a rock. I barely had to try and feel it, it was about right next to my g-spot (which is only like 2 inches in for me)

I always have a low cervix after Ov. It never rises until its time to O again. I know its supposed to rise when you are pregnant but when this happens varies from woman to woman. 

I hope this is it for me. I'm so tired of trying. I want my little sticky bean already :cry:


----------



## sammy1987

fingers crossed this is our month heather.


----------



## FlowerFairy

AF arrived today so I am going to TTC this month, instead of NTNP. Going to get some Soy tomorrow and take it 3-7 I think for a trial. I'm also gonna temp and OPK this month too!

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## sheilarae07

Finally the spotting has stopped!! More ewcm and a very nearly positive opk this evening! YAY!


----------



## LittleOnes

sheilarae07 said:


> Finally the spotting has stopped!! More ewcm and a very nearly positive opk this evening! YAY!


Awesome sheila! What CD are you again?


----------



## sheilarae07

I am cd 12 (5 days after my last soy dose).. I went back and looked at the opk at the time limit and it was a for sure positive. I didn't get a pos opk until cd 15 last month.


----------



## Kyoun009

Cd 11 and still nothing for me :( hoping for something soon, I have not ovulated for 3 months but have regular cycles! Hope you get your BFP!


----------



## bluebumble

Kyoun009 said:


> Cd 11 and still nothing for me :( hoping for something soon, I have not ovulated for 3 months but have regular cycles! Hope you get your BFP!

Hey

I haven't Had an Ovulatory cycle for over a year, took soy this cycle and ov at cd19. By cd17 I thought it hadn't worked and was thoroughly fed up. First positive came the next day! Just after we had gone to the docs to start the ball rolling for fertility treatment. I'm officially in the tww. Fingers crossed it works for you!

:dust:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Hope I'm not asking a really stupid question but! Went to boots to see if they had some soy iso. Anyway they had something just called isoflavones. Is that the same or dies it need to say Soy? How much does it cost normally too. Xxxxx


----------



## Reenie79

Sheila - that's fantastic! Good luck!

Flowerfairy - I think it needs to say Soy on it...not 100% sure though. Cost wise, the Tesco ones were ard £5 but the last lot I got (I'd run out and had to get more straight away!) was from a health food store and more like £20! 

Kyoun - I don't O unless I take Soy so fingers crossed it'll work for you!

CD11 for me and still nothing so still waiting! It's still early for me though so I'm not too worried.


----------



## trixie79

Good Luck this month girls............get:sex::sex::sex::sex::haha:

i had my scan today and all is ok....just a sac at the minute, but its wer it should be!!:hugs:


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks! I bought some |Soya Isoflavones from Tesco for £5. 
Starting tomorrow.
Trixie - Good news on the scan xxx


----------



## cherry22

Reenie79 said:


> Sheila - that's fantastic! Good luck!
> 
> Flowerfairy - I think it needs to say Soy on it...not 100% sure though. Cost wise, the Tesco ones were ard £5 but the last lot I got (I'd run out and had to get more straight away!) was from a health food store and more like £20!
> 
> Kyoun - I don't O unless I take Soy so fingers crossed it'll work for you!
> 
> CD11 for me and still nothing so still waiting! It's still early for me though so I'm not too worried.




Iv been looking on the holland and barrat website and they are on offer for around £14 for about 240 tablets!!

Thats quite a difference in price from £5 to £20 do you think the later is better? Maybe stronger (not so many additives)!!
It just seems shocking they can charge that much if not!!
xx


----------



## sheilarae07

YAY Trixie, that is so exciting!

My cousin gave birth to a BEAUTIFUL baby girl yesterday- I love her so much already. 

As for today, I still have a lot of ewcm and still a pos opk- so my surge must be about 12 hours. Hopefully this will be our month.


----------



## sammy1987

iam now on cd 25 and still feel normal.
i want to do a test on the 28th but iam too scared to see another bfn.


----------



## Reenie79

Cherry - The £20 ones I thought were way over priced too but I was desperate as I was due to start taking them that day and it was the only place I could get them at the time. I o'd the same using the Tesco ones and maybe the expensive ones didn't have as many additive...I can't remember to be honest! When I got pg with DS I took the Holland & Barrett ones.

Trixie - great news on the scan!

Sammy - I know it's scary and some women prefer to wait for AF than see a BFN...personally I'd rather get the BFN first to get myself emotionally ready for AF. But don't give up yet! How many dpo will you be?


----------



## cherry22

I dont know which to buy now!!!! ideally it would be the tesco ones but now you've said the holland n barrat ones worked for you getting your son im inclined to just pay for them!!!
xx


----------



## sammy1987

Reenie79 said:


> Cherry - The £20 ones I thought were way over priced too but I was desperate as I was due to start taking them that day and it was the only place I could get them at the time. I o'd the same using the Tesco ones and maybe the expensive ones didn't have as many additive...I can't remember to be honest! When I got pg with DS I took the Holland & Barrett ones.
> 
> Trixie - great news on the scan!
> 
> Sammy - I know it's scary and some women prefer to wait for AF than see a BFN...personally I'd rather get the BFN first to get myself emotionally ready for AF. But don't give up yet! How many dpo will you be?

iam 9 or 10 dpo at the moment so on cd 28 i will be about 12 - 13 dpo.
do you think cd 28 will be too early to test if af doesnt show on that day?


----------



## Reenie79

Well with DS I got my BFP at 10 dpo...I think that 12-13dpo should be OK but then some women don't get a BFP until 16dpo or even later. I'm a POAS addict though hence why I tested so early with DS!


----------



## sammy1987

Reenie79 said:


> Well with DS I got my BFP at 10 dpo...I think that 12-13dpo should be OK but then some women don't get a BFP until 16dpo or even later. I'm a POAS addict though hence why I tested so early with DS!

iam a bad POAS addict with the ovulation test strips that i started to use this cycle :haha:


----------



## sheilarae07

Just curious.. I am on cd 13 and EXHAUSTED!!!! Is this normal? I also have been crying at the drop of a hat. Like literally sobbing for no good reason. And I have terrible heartburn and I have been eating the same foods for at least 15 years. WTF? If I didn't know better I would say I'm pregnant- which is what everyone at work thinks. I have hysterically cried every single day this week- one day I cried 3 times! Is anyone else being super emotional?


----------



## sammy1987

well it looks like the :witch: is on her way for me because my boobs have started to hurt like they do every month when the :witch: is on her way. so it looks like iam out this month :cry:


----------



## court.

First of all I'd like to say congrats to all of the ladies that got their BFP'S. I hope it works out just as well for the rest of you.

I have very irreuglar cycles last few were 32-56-and 78 so far and still going. I was wondering if soy works if you don't ovulate at all ? I've never had a positive OPK. I'm wondering if my problem is I need to gain weight as I am quite small (96 pounds 5'2 ) My BMI is below what it should be. I am worried that if I take SI it may mess things up even more and I really can't afford for that to happen as thing's are already all over the place.

I did try Vitex and that worked for the first month then my second period didn't come for another 56 days, so I stopped taking it.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## sammy1987

any updates ladies?


----------



## LittleOnes

Hey ladies! CD 13 (6th day after last soy dose) and so far all neg OPKs (havent done one for CD13 yet), BUT last night's (cd12) seemed darker than the previous ones? Not nearly dark enough to be positive but darker. I wonder if its typical to see the build from light-darker-darkest as your body gears up? 

Also I seemed to have like a speck of EWCM which I've never had, so perhaps thats good? Haha when I saw that little bit I went up in there to find more but just seemed more creamy instead.


----------



## sammy1987

LittleOnes said:


> Hey ladies! CD 13 (6th day after last soy dose) and so far all neg OPKs (havent done one for CD13 yet), BUT last night's (cd12) seemed darker than the previous ones? Not nearly dark enough to be positive but darker. I wonder if its typical to see the build from light-darker-darkest as your body gears up?
> 
> Also I seemed to have like a speck of EWCM which I've never had, so perhaps thats good? Haha when I saw that little bit I went up in there to find more but just seemed more creamy instead.

this was my first cycle of using opk's and soy and on the day the line started to get darker and darker i kept doing more test strips and i kept them to compare how they gradualy got darker, sad i know :haha: i only kept them for a couple of days though. good job i ordered 30 opks.
iam now on cd 26


----------



## Reenie79

My OPKs tend to fade in and out. That doesn't happen for everyone though. 

Court - I don't ovulate at all unless I take Soy. For me I need to lose weight (seems like you might be the other way - how I envy you!) Although I know it's not easy to gain weight when you're naturally a slim person (like my DH!)

Sammy - how are you doing? I saw that you thought AF was on her way, did she show up? I really hope she didn't and you get a lovely BFP!

Nothing much going on for me. Got a faint line on my OPK but it's still early in my cycle for me to ovulate so I don't expect it to get darker for a few days yet!


----------



## sammy1987

Reenie79 said:


> My OPKs tend to fade in and out. That doesn't happen for everyone though.
> 
> Court - I don't ovulate at all unless I take Soy. For me I need to lose weight (seems like you might be the other way - how I envy you!) Although I know it's not easy to gain weight when you're naturally a slim person (like my DH!)
> 
> Sammy - how are you doing? I saw that you thought AF was on her way, did she show up? I really hope she didn't and you get a lovely BFP!
> 
> Nothing much going on for me. Got a faint line on my OPK but it's still early in my cycle for me to ovulate so I don't expect it to get darker for a few days yet!

hiya no the :witch: hasnt showed up yet, but i think she will be here in a couple of days as iam now on cd 26. iam feeling down to be honest :cry:
how are you doing hun?


----------



## bluebumble

Sammy - your not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face! I have sore bbs and I'm only 2dpo! It's a pregnancy sign too, although I think mine is more related to ovulation :)

GL :dust:


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> Sammy - your not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face! I have sore bbs and I'm only 2dpo! It's a pregnancy sign too, although I think mine is more related to ovulation :)
> 
> GL :dust:

i always get sore boobs every month when the :witch: is on here way :cry:
if she does show her ugly face then on the next cycle i will up my dose of soy isoflavone one abit.


----------



## bluebumble

sammy1987 said:


> bluebumble said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - your not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face! I have sore bbs and I'm only 2dpo! It's a pregnancy sign too, although I think mine is more related to ovulation :)
> 
> GL :dust:
> 
> i always get sore boobs every month when the :witch: is on here way :cry:
> if she does show her ugly face then on the next cycle i will up my dose of soy isoflavone one abit.Click to expand...

Snap - what dosage did you take this cycle?


----------



## unapologetik

Reenie79 said:


> Apologetik - I used NPC from 2dpo last cycle to increase my progesterone levels (and I think it worked eventhough it was BFN). I go to a website for women with PCOS which I have and many women use NPC in the 2WW and some have gotten pg and continued taking it until 12 weeks of pregnancy. It's a choice you have to make as with everything you take in the 2WW you don't know with 100% certainty how it could affect the baby. However it is natural and usually most suplements say no to take when pg as they haven't been tested on pregnant women (as it'd be unethical) so they don't know the effect. Hope this helps you decide...

Yes, I think I'll definitely do that.. though this time it seems like my AF is going to end for itself by CD7 or 8. Feels like good news to me. I bought the soy isoflavones, took 2 40 mg pills, and no side affects yet. I'm excited to see if they help me ovulate conclusively. :)


----------



## sheilarae07

cd 14- opk went back to negative- very small amount of creamy/stretchy cm. I did not have any o pains, which from what I have been reading is not that uncommon. 
Anywho, I am excited that I got a pos opk 4 days sooner this month.


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> sammy1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bluebumble said:
> 
> 
> Sammy - your not out until the :witch: shows her ugly face! I have sore bbs and I'm only 2dpo! It's a pregnancy sign too, although I think mine is more related to ovulation :)
> 
> GL :dust:
> 
> i always get sore boobs every month when the :witch: is on here way :cry:
> if she does show her ugly face then on the next cycle i will up my dose of soy isoflavone one abit.Click to expand...
> 
> Snap - what dosage did you take this cycle?Click to expand...

on cd 3, 4 and 5 i had 80mg, on c6 i had 120mg and on cd 7 i had 160mg.
what dosage did you take?


----------



## bluebumble

Cd 3 120mg, cd4 and 5 160mg, cd 6 and 7 200mg


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> Cd 3 120mg, cd4 and 5 160mg, cd 6 and 7 200mg

its now cd 27 for me and my boobs still hurt. test day for me tomorrow morning thats if the :witch: hasnt showed her face by then


----------



## Reenie79

Good luck for tomorrow Sammy! It's so difficult as your BBs hurting could be a sign AF is on her way but it is also a very common pg symptom! I've got my fingers crossed for you hun

Sheila - yay on O'ing early! I really hope you get your BFP!

CD13 and not much going on here (but I wouldn't expect much yet) I really hope this month will be it for us. It's my sister's wedding in August and I'd just be over the 12 weeks pg by then so would be able to explain why I'm not drinking to family (I'm French and my family always like to see everyone drinking nice wine and champagne at whenever we get together!) But if not then I'm sure I can come up with an excuse!

Getting a little bit of pain in my right ovary today.


----------



## sammy1987

Reenie79 said:


> Good luck for tomorrow Sammy! It's so difficult as your BBs hurting could be a sign AF is on her way but it is also a very common pg symptom! I've got my fingers crossed for you hun
> 
> Sheila - yay on O'ing early! I really hope you get your BFP!
> 
> CD13 and not much going on here (but I wouldn't expect much yet) I really hope this month will be it for us. It's my sister's wedding in August and I'd just be over the 12 weeks pg by then so would be able to explain why I'm not drinking to family (I'm French and my family always like to see everyone drinking nice wine and champagne at whenever we get together!) But if not then I'm sure I can come up with an excuse!
> 
> Getting a little bit of pain in my right ovary today.

thank you reenie. i really hope its the month for us all.
i really hope the :witch: doesnt show and that i get a :bfp:
i feel normal though i dont feel any different.

baby dust to us all :dust::dust:


----------



## sammy1987

now iam starting to get very mild cramping twinges so i know that the :witch: is on her way. :cry:
well when/if she shows her face i will be able to have a nice glass or two of baileys that has been tormenting me in the cupboard :rofl:

sorry if this is tmi but i havent had any cm today, iam dry. does this also mean af is on its way?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Hi girls.

Me and DH have been TTC our 1st for 9 months. I came off the depo 10 months ago and since then have only had 3 cycles and never a positive OPK.

Started soy today (CD3) got the 40mg ones from Tesco and I'm taking 4 because that's what I have read on the internet to do!:happydance:

I've got my fingers and toes crossed for success this month!!!


----------



## sheilarae07

Wannabe- I hope you have success with soy, even though I did not get pregnant last month, I feel that the soy did make me ovulate- maybe it will make you too


CD 15- I am having a TON of creamy cm- almost dripping out like my ewcm did last month. 
I got a pos opk on cd12 but it was the first day I had taken one this month, but going by that I would probably be 2-3 dpo. Hopefully in 8-10 days I will get a BFP! My period seems to come at 12-13 dpo. So she should be due around June 6th-7th.


----------



## Heather9603

So I had a ton of EWCM over the weekend. But it was mixed with creamy CM so it actually came out as a whiteish color rather than clear. Not really sure whats going on. I'm not 100% convinced that I ov'ed when I did as my temps normally go through the roof after Ov and stay at least 1 degree higher. Plus I had only a touch of EWCM (mostly watery) and then had a bunch yesterday. And of course I couldn't have sex just in case because I was visiting my brother and his wife and my sister for the weekend and staying at my brothers house WITHOUT Dh.

Ugh. And the crappier part, if I just Ov'ed, that would put my next Ov time frame being when I am out of town visiting my best friend, again, without DH.


----------



## unapologetik

Ok, so I've read on here 80 mg of soy - some people use up to 200mg? How much should I be taking?

Took 80 on cd5, cd6, cd7.. two more days left, should I up the dosage? No side affects that I've noticed.

Also, what day do you think I'll OV on? cd13?

Thanks! :)


----------



## sammy1987

well iam now on cd 28 and i have just done a pregnancy test and it was a :bfn: . :cry::cry::cry:

iam going to up the dosage of soy next cycle.


----------



## trixie79

sammy1987 said:


> well iam now on cd 28 and i have just done a pregnancy test and it was a :bfn: . :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> iam going to up the dosage of soy next cycle.

sorry sammy :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bluebumble

sammy1987 said:


> well iam now on cd 28 and i have just done a pregnancy test and it was a :bfn: . :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> iam going to up the dosage of soy next cycle.

Sorry sammy :( your not out yet though, the :witch: isn't here yet

:dust:


----------



## Heather9603

:bfn: this morning. Thought I was ovulating late as I had a ton of EWCM over the weekend. But my temp never spiked any higher than what it was already at. So I don't know. I feel no PMS, but I also feel none of my normal Post-Ov symptoms either.


----------



## sammy1987

:cry: i have still got sore boobs and very mild cramps so i can feel that the :witch: is on her way. will be glad when she hurrys up and gets here so that i can start a fresh cycle with a little higher dosage of soy isoflavone. would be better though if she didnt show her ugly face ad i got a bfp, wishful thinking for me i think though.


----------



## Kyoun009

unapologetik said:


> Ok, so I've read on here 80 mg of soy - some people use up to 200mg? How much should I be taking?
> 
> Took 80 on cd5, cd6, cd7.. two more days left, should I up the dosage? No side affects that I've noticed.
> 
> Also, what day do you think I'll OV on? cd13?
> 
> Thanks! :)

Hey I started at 80mg then went up to 120 then 160 my last 2 days. I did not have any ill side effects from it. Today is cd 14 and according to my opk I have not ovulated yet, but the test line is getting darker by the day. I think ovulation day depends on each person. I used soy cd 3-7. Good luck, I am hoping for good news next month! Keep us posted!


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 16- I would like to say that I am 4 dpo, probably more like 3, anywho, I just went to the bathroom and there was one TINY spot of pink. I did have some spotitng last month around this time but it was red- this was pink.


----------



## sammy1987

iam now on cd 29 and the :witch: hasnt turned up. i still keep getting mild cramps and i have still got sore boobs. i have done another pregnancy test and still a :bfn: :cry:


----------



## mom22boys

Hi! Hope all is well with all my soy friends! I am on cycle day 41! I ov around day 33 so I am really not sure if its even a possibility to get pregnant that late in a cycle? I guess I should know by Friday! I have no signs of af or being pregnant other than a few hot flashes and I really think that was just me! 

So does a anyone think it's possible to get pregnant ovulating on day 33???

Thanks!!!!!


----------



## Reenie79

I saw a post once from a woman who got pg when she ovulated late so I guess it's still possible! Good luck!

Sammy and Heather - so sorry about the BFNs :hugs:

Sammy - do you chart your BBT at all? Is it possible you O'd later than you first thought? I'm really sorry about the BFNs

Sheila - pink is good! Fingers crossed!

AFM - well I'm CD15 and got a fair bit of EWCM today. OPKs getting a bit darker but still not +ve. Annoyingly I've got a cold now so I hope it won't delay O and it won't stop me BDing when we need to!


----------



## sammy1987

Reenie79 said:


> I saw a post once from a woman who got pg when she ovulated late so I guess it's still possible! Good luck!
> 
> Sammy and Heather - so sorry about the BFNs :hugs:
> 
> Sammy - do you chart your BBT at all? Is it possible you O'd later than you first thought? I'm really sorry about the BFNs
> 
> Sheila - pink is good! Fingers crossed!
> 
> AFM - well I'm CD15 and got a fair bit of EWCM today. OPKs getting a bit darker but still not +ve. Annoyingly I've got a cold now so I hope it won't delay O and it won't stop me BDing when we need to!

thanks, no i dont chart, i just use ovulation test strips.
the :witch: hasnt shown her ugly face yet. my cycles are between 28 - 30 days


----------



## LittleOnes

Soy ladies!!!

I think I just got my first positive opk tonight!! In fairness it's my first cycle using opk, BUT it may actually be my first true OV!! It's also my first cycle with soy and it WORKED!! Took it CD 3-7, 80-80-80-160-160. 

I love you soy!!!! :happydance::happydance: IF I even ov'd before, it was CD20+ during ONE previous cycle, and this is CD17 so moooovin' on up! Last cycle was 67 days :wacko:

Do you think its a positive? Are my eyes playing tricks?
 



Attached Files:







cd17.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Heather9603

AF is due tomorrow. No sign of her showing. Testing in the morning.

I normally have sore boobs and cramps for at least three days before AF, and so far I've had neither. Plus my temp is still up.


----------



## sheilarae07

That's awesome Heather. 
Little Ones- I am glad to see that soy has made you ovulate earlier- I would call that last test a def pos. 

Today is cd 17 (5 dpo) for me- Had some pulling on my left side tonight.


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hey ladies,
I am joining the Soy club!! Got mine from tescos today and am on cd3 so am going to take the first lot tonight!! I'm going to take 160/160/200/200/200 after reading alot of topics and success stories! I am also going to use opk's for the first time this month too....we have been trying for the last 10 months and I have seen how helpful soy can be so I think it's well worth a go! So, my story starts here I hope and I have read all the posts on this thread and am looking forward to sharing all with you xxx :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Heather9603

Another :bfn: this morning. I'm thinking I oved this last weekend when I had four days straight of ewcm. But I didn't have sex at all in that time frame cuz I was out of town so I'm pretty sure I'm out :cry:


----------



## jen020185

Hey soy ladies, 

Please can I join your thread?? I'm on my 1st month of soy took my last dose yesterday I did cd4-8 (would have done 3-7) but couldn't get the soy in time....I've read so many success stories about soy and hoping I will be lucky too, on cycle 13 and counting!! Fx :)

Good luck and baby dust to all :D 
Xxxxx


----------



## sammy1987

iam now on cd 30 and the :witch: hasnt shown her ugly face as yet. iam going to do another test on friday which will be cd 32 if the :witch: hasnt showed up by then.
i still feel normal though :shrug:


----------



## Madrid98

Good luck sammy1987!!

@jen020185: I'm glad you decided to give it a go! Hope it'll work for you as well!!

@heather: So sorry about your bfn but if your temps are high is a very good sign! Just wait a couple of days and test again!!

XX


----------



## jen020185

Madrid98 said:


> Good luck sammy1987!!
> 
> @jen020185: I'm glad you decided to give it a go! Hope it'll work for you as well!!
> 
> @heather: So sorry about your bfn but if your temps are high is a very good sign! Just wait a couple of days and test again!!
> 
> XX

Thank you :)

Just waiting to O now praying the soy will bring it forward fx hope everyone gets their soy bfp's asap!!!! :) xxx


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 18 (6dpo)- Felt really sick this morning- nothing else.


----------



## Enasni453

I'm not on Soy, but I understand you should take it first thing in the morning, and then try to get plenty of sunlight during the morning ^_^


----------



## Heather9603

Ugh two more bfns. I just can only assume I oved late, because what else would make me 14 dpo and testing negative?! Cp is still high and firm. If I did ov last weekend when I had all the ewcm my cervix would be dropping by now as it always drops fast plus innate confirmed dates from my temps making me 14 dpo.

I kept seeing new babies and pregnant women in target and then I was shopping for my friends shower and I just want to be shopping for my baby. I love giving gifts, especially to babies. I am so good at piecing things together. I always buy one registry item and then make an outfit. Got he cutest brown blanket with a hood that is monkey ears (registry item) and then got a newborn outfit and matching sandals. It's soooo cute. I'll post a pix :)

Edit to add Pic....

ITS SO CUTE!!!!!

https://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/250353_1992671507561_1566617585_32114098_8362409_n.jpg


----------



## jen020185

Cd10 my ovaries are twinging loads, hopefully that's a good sign :) hope all you other soy ladies are doing well :) xxx


----------



## sammy1987

iam on cd 31, and i had strong cramps for an hour this morning so i ran to the bathroom thinking the :witch: was here but she wasnt just abit of cm, as my cycles are between 28 - 30 days. 
all pregnancy tests are negative so now iam worried that i have messed up my cycles by taking soy :cry:
i dont know what to do :cry:


----------



## Heather9603

sammy1987 said:


> .
> all pregnancy tests are negative so now iam worried that i have messed up my cycles by taking soy :cry:
> i dont know what to do :cry:

I am thinking the same! Although I did get a faint positive yesterday but it was on a blue dye test (one my DH bought by mistake) So now I am just wondering if its an evap or not. It showed up in the time frame, but it was so pale. It won't even show up on pics. I've taken two FRERs and they were both negative. I took one of the FRERs with the same urine that got me the faint positive on the blue test. So I dunno.

AF is nowhere in site. Even though I didn't feel like I ov'ed on CD 16, my temps can't lie.


----------



## GradMommy

Hello everyone! I hope you don't mind if I jump into this thread. DH and I have been TTC for six months now. The past months I've used OPK's by themselves for two months, and the others just winged it in a sense. 

This month we're using the FRER digital month OPK, I've been temping too each morning. I'm also using Soy Iso from CD3-7, 160mg daily. I'm on metformin for sugar/insulin control as needed and am taking it with the SI as well. Had all the ob/gyn tests done - ultrasounds, blood work, etc and it all came out clean and healthy! 

Crossing my fingers that this month will be it!! 

Good luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Madrid98

Sammy it may well be that you're so stress about it, it's been delayed or you may be pregnant but it's not showing on the tests yet.

Heather same to you hun! Just wait and see what happens!!

Good luck girls!!!

XX


----------



## FlowerFairy

Girls, what day did you start using your OPK? I am CD8 and on previous cycles I ov'd CD19 but I think Soy might bring it earlier so should I start CDS10 do you think?
x


----------



## Reenie79

Flowerfairy - I start around CD10 but I've got cheap one from Amazon as I'm a POAS addict!

Sheila - let's hope the feeling sick is a good sign!

Heather - I love that little outfit, so cute! 

Sammy - Sorry about the BFN...did you O regularly before your tried Soy? I agree with Madrid, it could be you are pg but it's not showing yet :hugs:

GradMommy - welcome and good luck!

Jen - twinging is good! Hope you O soon!

For me, my OPK was darker today, very nearly +ve and I have more EWCM so I'm getting excited! Eventhough I don't feel great due to this cold we're going to BD anyway. My DS was sick last night so I told DH we better BD tonight just in case we end up getting sick too!


----------



## FlowerFairy

Thanks reenie!! Good luck !! x


----------



## sammy1987

thanks ladies but the :witch: showed her ugly face about an hour ago :cry:

oh well at least i get to have a drink at the weekend :haha:

i will be going back on soy isoflavones on saturday night and i will up my dosage abit. 
it was also my first month using opk's so i better get ordering some more for my new cycle seen as iam now addicted to POAS :blush: 

i was also thinking of trying them his and hers pregnancare conception vitamin tablets from boots for me and my fiance. will they be ok to take with soy isoflavone?


----------



## sheilarae07

Cd 19 (8 dpo ?)- I still feel really sick- but it gets better when I eat- not sure what to think of it. Also, I have been super hateful and crying all day, over nothing. And, we decided to take a dip in the pool today and my swimsuit bottom, which I have worn for 2 years fit VERY snuggly today! UGH- maybe bloating before AF- hope not. 
I hate to admit it, but I think I am going to take an opk on Sunday (cd 22), just to feed my addiction. I only have one more hpt left before I have to buy more :( If I was using an opk as a hpt, would I use fmu? 
Good luck to all the ladies trying soy!


----------



## sheilarae07

CD 20 (9dpo ?)- Last night I had a dream that I was pumping breast milk for my baby.. it was soo vivid. Today I have had AWFUL heartburn, and still extremely exhausted.


----------



## Heather9603

16 dpo and multiple :bfn: I'm so frustrated.


----------



## mom22boys

CD 44 and no sign of AF! I did a HPT yesterday evening it was a BFN. I bought some more I plan on testing tomorrow! I feel nothing! NOTHING at all! Seeing as how I did not ov until around day 33 I am not feeling hopeful! I wish AF would just show up! I really think this soy messed me up big time!!!!


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

Hi Ladies! I am new to posting on bandb but have been a long time lurker on here. I have found your thread interesting because I am also on soy. I hope you don't mind me joining? I am ttc #4. I have pcos and two of my three were clomid babies. Im 7dpo today on soy. I hope all the ladies here get a bfp soon. Sending baby dust your way....


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

MOM22boys Hopefully it is just late showing your BFP. I have known some women that do not show BFP till 10 weeks or so pregnant. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## mom22boys

THREEBOYZMOM said:


> MOM22boys Hopefully it is just late showing your BFP. I have known some women that do not show BFP till 10 weeks or so pregnant. I will keep my fingers crossed for you.

THANKS so much! I am so frustrated! I know with my other two it took a while to get a BFP for me but test are so much better now I just figured this time I would know either way by now! If I am not I just wish af would come back!!!!!

Hope you get your BFP SOON!!! Good luck!!!!


----------



## unapologetik

LittleOnes said:


> Soy ladies!!!
> 
> I think I just got my first positive opk tonight!! In fairness it's my first cycle using opk, BUT it may actually be my first true OV!! It's also my first cycle with soy and it WORKED!! Took it CD 3-7, 80-80-80-160-160.
> 
> I love you soy!!!! :happydance::happydance: IF I even ov'd before, it was CD20+ during ONE previous cycle, and this is CD17 so moooovin' on up! Last cycle was 67 days :wacko:
> 
> Do you think its a positive? Are my eyes playing tricks?

I took soy 80-80-120-160-160 CD5-10..

My last cycle was around 71 days so I feel your pain!! :growlmad:

I'm on CD13 and no sign of O yet.. I OPK and I also check my cervix.. I actually usually check the cervix first, to see if it's open.. (I just learned how to do that so I'm proud!) then if the cervix seems fertile I'll OPK 2-3 times a day.. POAS addict too!!

And like you I also don't know if I've ever OV'd before.. since ever since TTC I've had a really wacky cycle.. like Nov-Feb a constant AF then weird bleeding and a 71 day cycle between AFs.. but I so have my fingers crossed for soy! I'm sure my weird cycles were due to being anovulary at least a few times.. 

I'm completely rooting for you!! Hopefully BFP!! :hugs:

My question.. if you OV'd on CD17, if you don't catch the eggy, will that mean you should AF around CD31? So would soy potentially shorten the cycles? I'd be so stoked if that happened to me.... :) f'x for you!:happydance:


----------



## mom22boys

woke up to AF this morning! Well at least I can get on with it and stop wondering! OF all days I have a HUGE wedding that I the photographer at! Oh well! 

Good luck everyone! No more soy for me!!!!


----------



## Heather9603

Another bfn but af nowhere in site. Ugh.


----------



## Madrid98

mom22boys said:


> woke up to AF this morning! Well at least I can get on with it and stop wondering! OF all days I have a HUGE wedding that I the photographer at! Oh well!
> 
> Good luck everyone! No more soy for me!!!!

So sorry it didn't work for you! :hugs:


----------



## LittleOnes

unapologetik said:


> LittleOnes said:
> 
> 
> Soy ladies!!!
> 
> I think I just got my first positive opk tonight!! In fairness it's my first cycle using opk, BUT it may actually be my first true OV!! It's also my first cycle with soy and it WORKED!! Took it CD 3-7, 80-80-80-160-160.
> 
> I love you soy!!!! :happydance::happydance: IF I even ov'd before, it was CD20+ during ONE previous cycle, and this is CD17 so moooovin' on up! Last cycle was 67 days :wacko:
> 
> Do you think its a positive? Are my eyes playing tricks?
> 
> I took soy 80-80-120-160-160 CD5-10..
> 
> My last cycle was around 71 days so I feel your pain!! :growlmad:
> 
> I'm on CD13 and no sign of O yet.. I OPK and I also check my cervix.. I actually usually check the cervix first, to see if it's open.. (I just learned how to do that so I'm proud!) then if the cervix seems fertile I'll OPK 2-3 times a day.. POAS addict too!!
> 
> And like you I also don't know if I've ever OV'd before.. since ever since TTC I've had a really wacky cycle.. like Nov-Feb a constant AF then weird bleeding and a 71 day cycle between AFs.. but I so have my fingers crossed for soy! I'm sure my weird cycles were due to being anovulary at least a few times..
> 
> I'm completely rooting for you!! Hopefully BFP!! :hugs:
> 
> My question.. if you OV'd on CD17, if you don't catch the eggy, will that mean you should AF around CD31? So would soy potentially shorten the cycles? I'd be so stoked if that happened to me.... :) f'x for you!:happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks!! Yes if I ov'd CD17 (and I'm quite sure I did as my temp spiked up morning of CD18 and has stayed above pre-O temps [currently 4 dpo]) and no swimmer makes contact with the eggy, I should expect AF about 14-15 dpo based on when I MAY have ov'd in a previous cycle or two. Lets say 15 dpo which would be a 32d cycle which would make me ECSTATIC :happydance:

And let me tell you, Id be pulling my soy out for another round! 

Good luck to you and keep us updated! Keep using those opks and when in doubt, get on that:sex:


----------



## TiggerToo

Heather9603 said:


> I know how you feel Shelia. Its just that I was expecting to have a baby or at least be pregnant when I was 25. I turn 26 in less than a month so this is my last shot!

:0) - This is said with love (because I judge no one by age), but be glad you're not 37....I just want to be pregnant before I'm 40....lol.....

I know how you feel - I used to think "25" then it was "30"....now I just want a BFP....no matter our age it's all the same in the end, really....hope you get your BFP....

:hugs:


----------



## TiggerToo

And Heather - while I might be a teensy bit jealous that circumstance dictated I was unable to do this when I was your age ) ) it certainly doesn't detract from my hoping the best for you.

I was on the +35 board and found some of the posters a bit, well, I'll just say I wasn't comfy there. Hopefully I'm welcome among ya'll!


----------



## Enasni453

Heather- Your chart doesn't show a really clear shift. Are you sure you ovulated?


----------



## Heather9603

Enasni453 said:


> Heather- Your chart doesn't show a really clear shift. Are you sure you ovulated?

Yeah thats what I'm thinking. I think I might have ovulated last weekend.


----------



## Enasni453

I dunno, there's only one high temp since then either. Do you use OPKs?


----------



## bravian

thanks gals for touching on soy.i have pcos and i used soya beans and my periods are now regular what i dont know if i have been ovulating.


----------



## sammy1987

iam now on cd 3 so this is my second cycle of trying soy. iam going to start soy isoflavones again tonight and i think iam going to take on cd 3, 4, 5, 160mg and on cd 6 and 7 iam going to take 200mg. see if i have any luck this month with upping my dosage


----------



## Heather9603

Enasni453 said:


> I dunno, there's only one high temp since then either. Do you use OPKs?

My normal post ov temp is 97.5 so I know I've ovulated just not convinced of when ff says I did. I normally only go up a half degree after ov which is a normal range.


----------



## sammy1987

how is everyone doing?

iam on cd 4 and day 2 of soy. me and my fiance are trying them pregnacare his and hers vitamin tablets this month.
i should hopefully get my next batch of ovulation test sticks tomorrow ready for me to start using next weekend :haha:


----------



## jen020185

sammy1987 said:


> how is everyone doing?
> 
> iam on cd 4 and day 2 of soy. me and my fiance are trying them pregnacare his and hers vitamin tablets this month.
> i should hopefully get my next batch of ovulation test sticks tomorrow ready for me to start using next weekend :haha:

Me and my oh are on the pregnacare too :) hope you have more luck this month Hun, how many months have you been on the soy for? 

I'm ovulating today I think, had positive opk sat and sun, my temps still haven't risen yet, I feel like there's something going on down there today fx my temps will go up tomorrow to confirm ov :) dtd twice yesterday hehe, will do today and tomorrow also just to be on the safe side!

Hope all the other soy ladies are doing ok too, good luck and tons of dust to all xxxxxx


----------



## sammy1987

jen020185 said:


> sammy1987 said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone doing?
> 
> iam on cd 4 and day 2 of soy. me and my fiance are trying them pregnacare his and hers vitamin tablets this month.
> i should hopefully get my next batch of ovulation test sticks tomorrow ready for me to start using next weekend :haha:
> 
> Me and my oh are on the pregnacare too :) hope you have more luck this month Hun, how many months have you been on the soy for?
> 
> I'm ovulating today I think, had positive opk sat and sun, my temps still haven't risen yet, I feel like there's something going on down there today fx my temps will go up tomorrow to confirm ov :) dtd twice yesterday hehe, will do today and tomorrow also just to be on the safe side!
> 
> Hope all the other soy ladies are doing ok too, good luck and tons of dust to all xxxxxxClick to expand...

this is my second cycle on soy the first cycle i had taken on cd 3, 4, 5 80mg then on cd 6, 7 i had 120mg. i got a positive opk at night on cd 14 and a positive opk on cd 15 and we dtd loads but just no luck.
so this cycle i have decided to up my dosage of soy and tried them his and hers pregnacare vitamins. iam on cd 5 now. what cd are you on hun?

lots of baby dust to everyone :dust:


----------



## jen020185

I'm on cd14 today, first month of soy I took it cd4-8 I did 100mg,100mg,150mg,150mg, and 200mg on last day, had lots of twinges ect last wk thought I might have ov'd earlier but got my pos opk on cd12, I think I'm going to ov today fx, I will try soy again next cycle if I don't get any success this one :/ I will take higher dose though and start on a earlier cd, how long is it safe to take soy for? I don't want to do more harm than good I guess a couple of months will be ok just praying it gives my eggs the boost they need :/ how long have you been ttc'in? Xxxx


----------



## sammy1987

we have been ttc since september 2010 when i came off the pill cerazette. my cycles are between 28 - 31 days.
not sure how long you can take soy for hun.
good luck you get your bfp on first cycle of using soy :hugs:


----------



## jen020185

sammy1987 said:


> we have been ttc since september 2010 when i came off the pill cerazette. my cycles are between 28 - 31 days.
> not sure how long you can take soy for hun.
> good luck you get your bfp on first cycle of using soy :hugs:

Thanks darl :) good luck to you too xxxx


----------



## Reenie79

Hi everyone

Sorry I've not been on here for a while, DS shared his germs so I got a cold and a tummy bug overt he weekend! I'm so annoyed as I was feeling so rubbish I've lost track of what's going on with my body! Also I had a bit of a fever yesterday morning so even though my temp this am looks like I could have O'd it could just be a bit of fever still.... Even if I did O on Sat night I don't think my body would be the best environment to conceive as that's when I got the tummy bug. I'm so annoyed!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## prettynpink29

Hello ladies!
I posted on this thread 3 weeks ago to ask for advice about trying soy before I was prescribed clomid. Although I wasn't very hopeful because of my situation, I am pleased to announce that soy worked for me!!:) I ovulated for the first time since I stopped the pill in February! And doctor said I had 2 mature eggs!! Woohoo!!


----------



## jen020185

prettynpink29 said:


> Hello ladies!
> I posted on this thread 3 weeks ago to ask for advice about trying soy before I was prescribed clomid. Although I wasn't very hopeful because of my situation, I am pleased to announce that soy worked for me!!:) I ovulated for the first time since I stopped the pill in February! And doctor said I had 2 mature eggs!! Woohoo!!

Congratulations :) that's amazing :) hope you've got lots of baby dancing in and caught the eggys :) 

How much soy did you take and what days did you take it on?? 

Xxxxx


----------



## prettynpink29

jen020185 said:


> prettynpink29 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies!
> I posted on this thread 3 weeks ago to ask for advice about trying soy before I was prescribed clomid. Although I wasn't very hopeful because of my situation, I am pleased to announce that soy worked for me!!:) I ovulated for the first time since I stopped the pill in February! And doctor said I had 2 mature eggs!! Woohoo!!
> 
> Congratulations :) that's amazing :) hope you've got lots of baby dancing in and caught the eggys :)
> 
> How much soy did you take and what days did you take it on??
> 
> XxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks! Of course I would LOVE to get a BFP, but just knowing that my body did something rite and ovulated for the first time is so rewarding itself:)
I talked to my doctor about soy before started it.. He suggested a dosage to me that was different then what I have seen other ladies recommend, but tried it anyway.. 
I took it cd 3-7
cd 3 40mg
cd 4 80mg
cd 5 120mg
cd 6 160mg
cd 7 200mg

My doctor said it is not the amount of soy you take, but the gradual increase in soy over the 5 days is what he believes works. And it did just that for me!:) I didn't have any side effects with the soy, had tons of ewcm the day before my surge and sore nipples + little pains on right side on the day I ovulated:) Soy was definitely worth a try for me!


----------



## Heather9603

I will defiantly not be doing soy again. It has completly screwed up my cycle! 20 dpo and testing negative? I probably oved late, or not at all.


----------



## Reenie79

Prettynpink - wow that's fantastic! What CD were you when you O'd? I'll try the gradual increase next cycle if this one fails.

Heather - I'm so sorry Soy didn't work for you hun! Hope your cycle sorts itself out soon and you get a BFP soon!


----------



## prettynpink29

Reenie79 said:


> Prettynpink - wow that's fantastic! What CD were you when you O'd? I'll try the gradual increase next cycle if this one fails.
> 
> that is a bit confusing to me... I have had some spotting issues:( but according to doctor, who has tried to help figure out things through blood work and ultrasounds..
> May 12th was cd 1
> CD22- June 2nd had ultrasound, doctor said 2 mature eggs and should ovulate in the next 48 hours.
> CD23- June 3rd had my LH surge with cbfm and cbd smiley
> CD24- June 4th had O pain and nipple sensitivity off and on all day and by evening my opks where back to negative. So I am pretty sure I ovulated on cd24..


----------



## sheilarae07

So ladies.. Yesterday I had some intense pain in my abdomen area.. had to be taken to the ER and had my gallbladdar removed this evening :(.. I am about 12 dpo, they did a bloos pregnancy test and it was negative :(


----------



## unapologetik

Sheilarae - I'm so sorry! That's terrible! :hugs: :( Rest up, get better, & better luck next time... 

I took soy on cd5-9.. 
cd 5: 80
cd 6: 80
cd 7: 120
cd 8: 160
cd 9: 160

I'm on cd16 now and no sign of OV.. on CD13 I had some really convincing CM, and my temps sort of indicated I might have OV'd on cd13 or cd14, but my temps have highly fluctuated my whole cycle, so it's really not conclusive. I haven't gotten a pos OPK yet, but a few times a faint line. My cervix sort of feels like it might be moving into a fertile position. 

I'll let everyone know if soy works for me.. if it doesn't this cycle, I'm going to start it sooner & gradually increase the dosage, to see if it works better for me. Soy did give me more CM this cycle than I've had naturally before, so that's good news.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## sheilarae07

ok ladies, I am so excited but scared to death. I went to the bathroom last night and I had some watery pink discharge- I thought it was my period- so I put a pad on and went to bed. Well I have beento the bathroom 4 times this morning (drinking lots of water to heal) and there was nothing! No pink, brown or red! I am so scared that I may have implanted on the day I had surgery.. I am cutting my pain medicine out and just taking tylenol- just in case. I thought I was 13 dpo, but I may be 10 dpo :S


----------



## annmariecrisp

sheilarae07 said:


> ok ladies, I am so excited but scared to death. I went to the bathroom last night and I had some watery pink discharge- I thought it was my period- so I put a pad on and went to bed. Well I have beento the bathroom 4 times this morning (drinking lots of water to heal) and there was nothing! No pink, brown or red! I am so scared that I may have implanted on the day I had surgery.. I am cutting my pain medicine out and just taking tylenol- just in case. I thought I was 13 dpo, but I may be 10 dpo :S

Oh how exciting! xxx:happydance:


----------



## Heather9603

Going for some blood work tomorrow. Having my hCG checked and my progesterone levels. I really don't think I'm pregnant, but there is still that tiny glimmer of hope. 

I just need to rule out being pregnant so I can go to the next step.


----------



## Reenie79

Sheila - sorry you had to have surgery. Get lots of rest and get better soon! Exciting about the pink...fingers crossed for late implantation!

Heather - I'll have my fingers crossed for you! As you say there's still a glimmer of hope there!

I'm sooo much better today and am thinking again about the whole TTC stuff and trying to work out whether I O'd at the weekend and we missed it or if I'm still due to O. I'm gettingl ines on my OPKs which are pretty dark but then my urine is way more concentrated than usual as I lost fluids when I was ill... My CM is looking quite fertile but then I'm having to take Robitussin for my cough which some ladies use to increase fertile CM... So frustrating!


----------



## sammy1987

cd 6 and tonight iam going to take 200mg of soy. i have taken 160mg the past 3 nights.
i got my new batch of opk's today to start next week


----------



## trixie79

hi girls, hope your all well, i have my big scan tomorrow.....FX that ther is only one in here! ill let you al know as soon as!


----------



## Reenie79

Oh Trixie, how exciting! I hope all goes well and that there is only one there (only because I'm sure it'd put your mind at rest a bit from your signature hun) Definitely let us know how it goes!


----------



## sheilarae07

No baby... The witch came full force a few minutes ago :(


----------



## Madrid98

Heather9603 said:


> Going for some blood work tomorrow. Having my hCG checked and my progesterone levels. I really don't think I'm pregnant, but there is still that tiny glimmer of hope.
> 
> I just need to rule out being pregnant so I can go to the next step.

Hi Heather! I've been reading your posts and I'm so sorry you're going through this. Try to keep positive about the situation as much as you can. Maybe you just O later and ff got the dates incorrect. It happened to me before and that's one of the reason I decided to stop taking my temp; as the stress it was creating wasn't worth it. On the other hand at least you've tried the soy and now you know for sure it may not be for you. All the best with the tests and the future! :hugs:

XX


----------



## Madrid98

trixie79 said:


> hi girls, hope your all well, i have my big scan tomorrow.....FX that ther is only one in here! ill let you al know as soon as!

Please let us know what happens!!! :thumbup:

XX


----------



## Madrid98

sheilarae07 said:


> No baby... The witch came full force a few minutes ago :(

So sorry Sheila!!! :hugs:


----------



## bluebumble

Help

I am 14dpo and bfn on tests for the past week. No sign of af and some pg symptoms. I took soy this cycle and ov cd19 I'm cd33 now and nothing!

Is it possible soy has lengthened my cycle?

:dust:


----------



## trixie79

hi guys....i saw one little heatbeat....all is well xxx


----------



## mrsthomas623

Hi everyone! 

Hope you don't mind I subscribe to this thread, next month I will be trying soy iso's because I am pretty sure I am not ovulating after gaining weight with Nolan. 

Good luck to everyone!

And Trixie- Congrats, seeing that first heartbeat is so precious and reassuring! Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:


----------



## Madrid98

trixie79 said:


> hi guys....i saw one little heatbeat....all is well xxx

So glad for you!! Look after yourselves now!! :)

Xx


----------



## Apple Blossom

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me popping in this thread but I have a question to ask you,

I have just started using soy this cycle,

cd5 80mg
cd6 80mg
cd7 80mg
cd8 120mg
cd9 120mg

But the thing is that today I am bleeding and I finished my period cd 4 and im now on cd9, im a bit confused as to why im bleeding but im fairly sure it was the soy because I havnt done anything else different. Have any of you experienced anything like this? ? ?


----------



## Reenie79

Trixie - that's fantastic! I'm so happy for you! :happydance: Keep us updated with how you're getting on :hugs:

Apple Blossom - I've not had this happen to me, maybe the other ladies on here can help you

Welcome MrsThomas!

Bluebumble - Do you temp at all? Is it possible you O'd late? In some women Soy can make them O later than usual so maybe this happened to you?

Sheila - I'm so sorry hun :hugs: I know it's upsetting...try to concentrate on getting yourself better after your op and hopefully this cycle will be the one!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Confused on which supplement I should get... opinions please?
https://www.gnc.com/family/index.jsp?categoryId=2109063&cp=3593185.3593203


----------



## Heather9603

Went for a blood test today. Dr seems to have some hopes that I'm 21 DPO, no sign of AF, very bloated and I had at least one + test. Even though I had numerous negatives. He said I could just have an issue with my urine and I don't pass enough hCG through urine. 

I wish I didn't have to wait til tomorrow to find out. :(


----------



## mrsthomas623

Heather9603 said:


> Went for a blood test today. Dr seems to have some hopes that I'm 21 DPO, no sign of AF, very bloated and I had at least one + test. Even though I had numerous negatives. He said I could just have an issue with my urine and I don't pass enough hCG through urine.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to wait til tomorrow to find out. :(

Fingers crossed, Hun!!!


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

MRSTHOMAS, I am using the first bottle that is shown on your link.
Heather, fingers crossed for you. I hope it shows your BFP.
Trixie I am so glad you got to see that precious heartbeat.

Af is suppose to be Friday for me. I have been having symptoms but I'm afraid it is going to be af symptoms or all in my head. If it doesnt work this month I am out for a while. Husbad is going out of town for military training.


----------



## TiggerToo

heather9603 said:


> went for a blood test today. Dr seems to have some hopes that i'm 21 dpo, no sign of af, very bloated and i had at least one + test. Even though i had numerous negatives. He said i could just have an issue with my urine and i don't pass enough hcg through urine.
> 
> I wish i didn't have to wait til tomorrow to find out. :(

omg!!! FX!!! Tight!!!!!


----------



## sammy1987

fingers are crossed for you heather


----------



## Reenie79

Fingers crossed Heather! Exciting!


----------



## Madrid98

Heather9603 said:


> Went for a blood test today. Dr seems to have some hopes that I'm 21 DPO, no sign of AF, very bloated and I had at least one + test. Even though I had numerous negatives. He said I could just have an issue with my urine and I don't pass enough hCG through urine.
> 
> I wish I didn't have to wait til tomorrow to find out. :(

Hope you get the best news today!!!

XX


----------



## Enasni453

I can't wait to hear the results, Heather ^_^


----------



## hazeleyes1556

hey!:hi:

First of all congrats on the people who have gotten BFPs! and Heather fingers crossed that you will have one!

I'm figured I would go ahead and try this SI (I think that's the abbreviation) I got my last Depo shot in February and thought maybe this would kick start ovulation. So I hope it works!


----------



## bluebumble

Hi Girls

Fingers crossed heather!! 

Sammy how are you doing on cycle 2 with soy?

Good luck Hazeleyes - it made me ovulate after a year of annovulatory cycles

Well the :witch: got me big style today :( ouch!! Im not giving up though and its on to cycle 2 of soy for me. If it got me to ovulate once it can do it again.

Im going to start charting this month too. Not sure if it will work though as I am pants at waking up and remembering to do it. I still use a cbfm and opks so that should back it up too :)

Fxxd :dust:


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> Fingers crossed heather!!
> 
> Sammy how are you doing on cycle 2 with soy?
> 
> Good luck Hazeleyes - it made me ovulate after a year of annovulatory cycles
> 
> Well the :witch: got me big style today :( ouch!! Im not giving up though and its on to cycle 2 of soy for me. If it got me to ovulate once it can do it again.
> 
> Im going to start charting this month too. Not sure if it will work though as I am pants at waking up and remembering to do it. I still use a cbfm and opks so that should back it up too :)
> 
> Fxxd :dust:

hiya hun, iam on cd 8 now, i had soy cd 3 - 7 again but i had a higher dose. i had taken 160mg on cd 3 - 5 then on cd 6 - 7 i had 200mg and i had it at night this time and i didnt get any side effects. 
also me and my fiance are trying them his and her pregnacare vitamins this cycle.
i have plenty of opk's again for this cycle :haha:

sorry to hear that the :witch: has got you. hopefully we will have our luck on cycle 2 of soy :hugs:


----------



## prettynpink29

TiggerToo said:


> heather9603 said:
> 
> 
> went for a blood test today. Dr seems to have some hopes that i'm 21 dpo, no sign of af, very bloated and i had at least one + test. Even though i had numerous negatives. He said i could just have an issue with my urine and i don't pass enough hcg through urine.
> 
> I wish i didn't have to wait til tomorrow to find out. :(
> 
> I have been stalking this thread! Heather have you heard anything yet?? I have been praying for you all day:hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Reenie79

Bluebumble - sorry AF got you. Good luck with this cycle!

Heather - any news? Got my fingers crossed for you!

I finally got a +ve OPK today! YAY!!!! :happydance: CD25 today and I'll be telling DH when he gets home that we are going to BD until my temp rises! Luckily it'll be the weekend so we won't be too tired hopefully :haha:


----------



## court.

Do you ladies think it would be okay to take a supplement that has 12.5mg of vitex in it with the soybean isoflavones 50mg? I plan to take days 3-7 and take 100mg,100mg,150mg,150 mg, 200 mg. Does that seem about right?


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

AF was due today and she is a no show so far. I took a test yesterday with BFN. I am going to give it a couple days and test again.


----------



## unapologetik

It's CD20 for me ladies and no + OPK yet.. but my temperature dropped from 97.3 on CD16 to 97.4CD17 to 96.7CD18, then shot back up to 97.4CD19.. do you think this indicated OV? This is my first cycle temping so, I don't know! Is that a big enough spike? 

My CM is not convincingly fertile, but my cervix is in the high, soft, open position! I coupled that with the temp drop & started inseminating.. and just when I thought I couldn't count on OPKs, today I got a half-dark line! The darkest one I've gotten so far. I figure I'm just going to keep inseminating until I know for a fact I'm post-OV.. lol.

What do you think girls? OV still on the way, or am I a few dpo? 

Any advice helps!


----------



## trixie79

unapologetik said:


> It's CD20 for me ladies and no + OPK yet.. but my temperature dropped from 97.3 on CD16 to 97.4CD17 to 96.7CD18, then shot back up to 97.4CD19.. do you think this indicated OV? This is my first cycle temping so, I don't know! Is that a big enough spike?
> 
> My CM is not convincingly fertile, but my cervix is in the high, soft, open position! I coupled that with the temp drop & started inseminating.. and just when I thought I couldn't count on OPKs, today I got a half-dark line! The darkest one I've gotten so far. I figure I'm just going to keep inseminating until I know for a fact I'm post-OV.. lol.
> 
> What do you think girls? OV still on the way, or am I a few dpo?
> 
> Any advice helps!

hiya, you need to have 3 temps in a row to have ovulated....you should use fertility friend, i only had to use it for 2 months!! its great cause it tells you the day that it thinks you ovulated by your temps....good luck x


----------



## mrsthomas623

THREEBOYZMOM said:


> AF was due today and she is a no show so far. I took a test yesterday with BFN. I am going to give it a couple days and test again.

FX'd!


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

Hi ladies
Hope you don't mind me asking but I'm planning to try soy my next cycle and I've read your thread with interest but have a couple of questions if that's ok.
I take one tablet cd5-9 is that right?
I take 120mg?
I take it in the morning?
Do I take folic acid with it?

Thanks for any help given xx


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

cosmicgirlxxx said:


> Hi ladies
> Hope you don't mind me asking but I'm planning to try soy my next cycle and I've read your thread with interest but have a couple of questions if that's ok.
> I take one tablet cd5-9 is that right?
> I take 120mg?
> I take it in the morning?
> Do I take folic acid with it?
> 
> Thanks for any help given xx

You can take the soy cd1-5 2-6 3-7 4-8 or 5-9. It is really up to you. You can take up to 200mg. Some of the ladies on here started at a low dose and worked their way up to a higher dose each day. I took mine at night to avoid the headaches. But if you like you can try taking it at morning. I am also on folic acid and vitamins. It won't bother the soy from working.


----------



## Reenie79

Court. - just wanted to say that it sounds fine to me! Good luck

Good luck to all waiting to O and to you all in the 2WW! Hope I might be joining you tomorrow as I had +ve OPKs yesterday and the day before (and usually get a temp rise 2 days after)


----------



## bluebumble

Good luck with the 2ww reenie! 

I'm cd3 today and finally losing the bad cramps :) I have cd4 bloods to be taken tomorrow and am dreading them but ah well it has to be done :)

I took soy cd 3-7 last cycle but am going to try cd5-9 this cycle

Sammy - fxxd for a good ov and bfp! How are the side effects holding up? Still none? I was ok taking them at night last time, a couple of headaches but not sure if that was just reducing the amount of caffeine intake. GL Hun this is our cycle!!

:dust:


----------



## sammy1987

bluebumble said:


> Good luck with the 2ww reenie!
> 
> I'm cd3 today and finally losing the bad cramps :) I have cd4 bloods to be taken tomorrow and am dreading them but ah well it has to be done :)
> 
> I took soy cd 3-7 last cycle but am going to try cd5-9 this cycle
> 
> Sammy - fxxd for a good ov and bfp! How are the side effects holding up? Still none? I was ok taking them at night last time, a couple of headaches but not sure if that was just reducing the amount of caffeine intake. GL Hun this is our cycle!!
> 
> :dust:

thanks hun, no i didnt get any side effects this time :happydance:. iam now on cd 12 and i have started started using my opk's. i really hope this is our cycle.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Took Soy CD 3-7 this month. Now on CD18 and still no pos OPK:shrug:

Had a 30 day cycle last month so hoping I still have a chance of ov'ing this month:wacko:


----------



## annmariecrisp

well my crazy weekend is over and still trying to pack as much :sex: in as possible!! I really hope that soy works for me this month! I know it is my first month of trying it but I have everything x'd! I have noticed ewcm today, is that a good sign? xxx


----------



## unapologetik

AHHHHH!!! 

FF just gave me crosshairs.. it thinks I ovulated!!

I can't say for sure whether or not soy brought this on, because I can't say for sure I wasn't OV'ing before I took it, but I know it probably helped!!!

Now the only thing is, I inseminated the day of the thermal shift, because I was expecting OPKs to give me a little headway to inform my donor about inseminating.. as it was, when I saw the temp shift down, I knew there was a chance we should inseminate, but it was just too short notice for him. I think I may have inseminated too late this cycle, because of that. Still!! The chart says I ovulated, so that's definitely a plus!

:dance:


----------



## Reenie79

Annmariecrisp - EWCM is a very good sign!
Wannabemommy - hope you O soon
Unapologetik - hope you caught that eggie! They say you should BD before and on the day of the thermal shift just in case so fingers crossed your insem did the trick even if it was a bit after O

AFM - no temp shift this morning, hope I get one tomorrow otherwise I really don't know what's going on with my body! My CM was more gloopy today so hopefully I did O. Hope so, me and DH are so sick of Bding this cycle (never thought I'd hear myself ever say that but it does become a bit of a chore when TTC!)


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

Still no af and I'm still testing BFN. Guess it messed my cycle up. I am going to give it a couple more days and test one more time then I will go see the dr. UGGGHHH. What is messing me up is my bb's are hurting really bad. Have been for two weeks now. I wish af would show or BFP would even be nicer.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

mom22boys said:


> I'm with you guys! I am on cycle day 1. I am not sure what day I should start taking it! The si I bought came in 40 mg. I have regular periods I just don't think I ovulate. I suppose this will help?

Just wanted to ask where you got your SI from? Did you get it local or online?


----------



## Helena_

I took soy last cycle cd 3-7 and only had a 16 day cycle! I'll be trying again this cycle


----------



## Helena_

What dose do you ladies take? 

I took: 

Cd 3- 80mg
Cd 4- 120mg
Cd 5- 160mg
Cd 6- 200 mg
Cd 7- 240 mg

I pretty much added a pill a day

Should I change anything this cycle?


----------



## Helena_

Oops I dont think I went pasy 200mg. I think I took 160 mg cd 5 and 6 and 200mg cd 7


----------



## Elanesse

Hi helena. I took soy cd5-9 this cycle and ovd on cd16. I took 120mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg and 120mg xx


----------



## annmariecrisp

Hi all,
I went for my u/s today to check everything was all working correctly and that I didn't have PCOS, thankfully all was fine and she said that I had 1 dominant follicle on my right ovary measuring 20mm! She said it looked big and strong and that I should ovulate within the next day or 2! Hopefully this means the soy has worked and that I have a big egg waiting for it's release!! xxx


----------



## cherry22

Hiya!

Would you trust buying them from amazon??
i got some from boots but they are only 20mg so im going to have to take loads for it to work!!

Thank you all!


----------



## Helena_

Elanesse said:


> Hi helena. I took soy cd5-9 this cycle and ovd on cd16. I took 120mg, 80mg, 80mg, 120mg and 120mg xx

Is there a reason you took less on cd 6 and 7?


----------



## mrsthomas623

annmariecrisp said:


> Hi all,
> I went for my u/s today to check everything was all working correctly and that I didn't have PCOS, thankfully all was fine and she said that I had 1 dominant follicle on my right ovary measuring 20mm! She said it looked big and strong and that I should ovulate within the next day or 2! Hopefully this means the soy has worked and that I have a big egg waiting for it's release!! xxx

FX'd!!!!! 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mrsthomas623

cherry22 said:


> Hiya!
> 
> Would you trust buying them from amazon??
> i got some from boots but they are only 20mg so im going to have to take loads for it to work!!
> 
> Thank you all!

I haven't started mine yet, but I ordered them from Amazon, I order everything from Amazon. :haha:


----------



## cherry22

What make are yours???


----------



## August79

USAFKnineWife said:


> mom22boys said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you guys! I am on cycle day 1. I am not sure what day I should start taking it! The si I bought came in 40 mg. I have regular periods I just don't think I ovulate. I suppose this will help?
> 
> Just wanted to ask where you got your SI from? Did you get it local or online?Click to expand...

Noticed you're from Arkansas as well. I bought my Soy right at Wal-Mart. It comes in 80mg.


----------



## mrsthomas623

cherry22 said:


> What make are yours???

Spring valley, I think!


----------



## August79

I am an idiot! Mine does come in 40 mg. I was looking at the back where it was talking about the recommended dose two pills (80 mg) :dohh::dohh: 

These past two months I've not even been taking a therapeutic dose! :nope:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

CD 20 and a pos OPK!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is the first time ever I have got 2 dark lines on an OPK!

Right, 1 hr till DH gets home from work. Bath, shave legs, sexy nightie. Sod dinner we got work to do!:haha:


----------



## pinkfee

Hi All

Not sure if i'm too late to join this thread, but after 18mths of unsuccessful ntnp and ttc and after reading about people's success with soya isoflavones i'm going to give them a go this month. 

i'm going to try the following dosages CD3- 80mg, CD4- 80mg, CD5- 100mg, CD6- 120mg, CD7-160mg;

but was just wondering if there is any specific time of day you take them or is it better with or without food?

Also sorry if i'm being thick :blush: but do you wait to :sex: until after CD7 or have you been DTD straight away?


----------



## mrsthomas623

pinkfee said:


> Hi All
> 
> Not sure if i'm too late to join this thread, but after 18mths of unsuccessful ntnp and ttc and after reading about people's success with soya isoflavones i'm going to give them a go this month.
> 
> i'm going to try the following dosages CD3- 80mg, CD4- 80mg, CD5- 100mg, CD6- 120mg, CD7-160mg;
> 
> but was just wondering if there is any specific time of day you take them or is it better with or without food?
> 
> Also sorry if i'm being thick :blush: but do you wait to :sex: until after CD7 or have you been DTD straight away?

I have read some ladies take them in the evenings to prevent headaches, but I don't know much more than that. I am going to start next cycle on soy. And I think you can :sex: whenever you want! :thumbup:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Wannabe Mommy said:


> CD 20 and a pos OPK!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> This is the first time ever I have got 2 dark lines on an OPK!
> 
> Right, 1 hr till DH gets home from work. Bath, shave legs, sexy nightie. Sod dinner we got work to do!:haha:

Good luck! FX'd!:flower:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

pinkfee said:


> Hi All
> 
> Not sure if i'm too late to join this thread, but after 18mths of unsuccessful ntnp and ttc and after reading about people's success with soya isoflavones i'm going to give them a go this month.
> 
> i'm going to try the following dosages CD3- 80mg, CD4- 80mg, CD5- 100mg, CD6- 120mg, CD7-160mg;
> 
> but was just wondering if there is any specific time of day you take them or is it better with or without food?
> 
> Also sorry if i'm being thick :blush: but do you wait to :sex: until after CD7 or have you been DTD straight away?

It was my 1st cycle on them and I just went straight in for 160mg CD 3-7. It definately worked for my becasue I got my first ever pos OPK yesterday and lots of EWCM (TMI):happydance:. I'm pretty sure this was the first time I've ovulated since coming off the Depo last July!

I took mine in the mornings but did get headaches so if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'll be taking the same dosage on the same days but at night before bed instead so I sleep through the side effects.


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe Mommy said:


> It was my 1st cycle on them and I just went straight in for 160mg CD 3-7. It definately worked for my becasue I got my first ever pos OPK yesterday and lots of EWCM (TMI):happydance:. I'm pretty sure this was the first time I've ovulated since coming off the Depo last July!
> 
> I took mine in the mornings but did get headaches so if I don't get my BFP this cycle I'll be taking the same dosage on the same days but at night before bed instead so I sleep through the side effects.

Thanks wannabe Mommy... i'm going to try the dosage I said this month and then can always up the mgs if i need to next time. 

FX you'll have caught that egg this time round! :dust:


----------



## court.

Approximately how long after your last day of taking soy did you ovulate? I'm curious as to when I should start taking OPK'S


----------



## Helena_

ok I'm not sure what cd I'm on (I bled for two days....but only used one tampon a day) so it's either cd 5 or cd 21...but I just took an opk and got as close to a positive that I've ever gotten!!! so excited! Will test again at 6pm. I did take soy again at what I think is cd 3. Hopefully I'm not completly messing everything up! I keep taking hpts to be sure but no bfp yet.


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

court. said:


> Approximately how long after your last day of taking soy did you ovulate? I'm curious as to when I should start taking OPK'S

I took soy CD3-7 and ovulated on CD20. I started the OPKs on CD8 though cus I have a POAS addiction and really didn't want to miss the egg!

Get a whole bunch of Internet cheapies from Amazon then you don't feel bad for using loads.


----------



## court.

Okay great thank you.I also took soy those days !


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I've read that most people start the OPKs on CD10 and that you should do them twice a day, morning and late afternoon because some people's LH surge only lasts 12 hours so if you only test once a day you could miss it.

www.peeonastick.com is a great resource for HPT or OPK questions.


----------



## Aliciatm

I'm gonna use soy this cycle any of you have luck with it whatdosage should I do


----------



## sammy1987

hiya, hows every one getting on. this is my second cycle of soy and yesterday my opk's started to get darker and this morning i got my poistive opk :happydance:
so me and my fiance have been busy :sex: the past 3 nights and again tonight so we dont miss the eggy and to make sure we have covered the base we better :sex: again tomorrow night, he will be worn out bless him :haha:

lots and lots of babydust to everyone :dust::dust:


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

Well Ladies..I finally got my BFP but now I am bleeding. Had to go to the Dr and get blood work done and was put on progesterone. Now all I can do is pray my little bean sticks.


----------



## August79

Praying for you ThreeboyzMom!


----------



## unapologetik

I took soy on cd5-9.. 80, 80, 120, 160, 160. :thumbup: 

FF said I OV'd on CD18, but didn't get a pos OPK. I kept having fertile CM & HSO cervix, so I kept OPK testing, and then around 12pm 6/16 I got a faint positive.. & around 12 hrs later (so midnight) I got a definite positive! :yipee:

I am on CD26 so it's a late OV, but it's an OV nonetheless! I insem'd 2 days ago, yesterday, today, then will again tomorrow & the day after, F'xd I catch the egg!


----------



## Reenie79

Threeboyzmum - I've got my fingers crossed for you and praying for a sticky bean!
Good luck Unapologetik and Sammy!

AFM - 3 dpo today and my BBs are hurting but then they do that for me in the 2WW. We shall see!


----------



## Aliciatm

anyone? success?


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

Thank you Reenie and August. I'm still bleeding but still praying. I will hopefully find out Monday for sure what is going on. Good luck to all you ladies. I have my fx'd and sending STICKY baby dust your way.


----------



## August79

Aliciatm said:


> anyone? success?

I'm no soy expert but from my understanding you have to take double the dose of Soy to equal Clomid. Also most people do not go over 200 mgs. I think your dose would be based on how many mgs in your brand of Soy. Mine comes in 40 mg so so I can go 80 mg, 120 mg, 160, 160, 200 or some variation of that. It's just what you feel comfortable with taking. This is my second cycle of Soy and I think I will only try it once more if no joy this month.

Good luck to you!


----------



## August79

THREEBOYZMOM said:


> Thank you Reenie and August. I'm still bleeding but still praying. I will hopefully find out Monday for sure what is going on. Good luck to all you ladies. I have my fx'd and sending STICKY baby dust your way.

I'm so sorry that you're still in limbo. Keep the faith :hugs: I'm a PM away if you want to talk


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well I took soy CD3-7 (160mgs everyday) I am now 5DPO and I feel odd but have never been pregnant before so I could be symptom spotting too much or my mind is playing tricks with me but here they are:

3DPO - feeling sick all day especially after I eat but not to the point where I actually thought I would be sick. [TMI alert ....]3 tiny spots of red/pink on toilet roll when I wiped.
4DPO - still nauseous and really tired
5DPO - very tired, MOODY (like I want to snap everyone's head off-lots of swear words are being repressed today!!!!!) head feels over pressurised, stuffy nose, hot flashes and a bit woozy when I stand up.

Only a few more days till I can test!

How's everyone doing?


----------



## Aliciatm

oh goodie goodluck wannabe... yesturday was my first time taking soy... im taking it cd 5-9... wish me luck lol


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Aliciatm said:


> oh goodie goodluck wannabe... yesturday was my first time taking soy... im taking it cd 5-9... wish me luck lol

Goodluck.:dust:

Make sure you take it at night, the soy headaches can be a real bugger!!!


----------



## Aliciatm

yeah i take it around 3pm. like last night they were fine.. usually headaches dont bother me im use to dealing with migraines.. so its all good. thanks


----------



## Reenie79

Good luck!

I'm 6dpo and feeling just like I usually do in the 2WW. I have another cold so that doesn't help me symptom check as me being really tired could just be the cold... we'll see!


----------



## sammy1987

iam now on cd 20, which iam about 5 dpo and i still feel normal. but i know it would be far too early to have any symptoms.


----------



## Aliciatm

ok cd 7... taking 160 mg today... wishing o day would get here lol low fertility reading on cbfm


----------



## unapologetik

4dpo right now.. I'll let you ladies know if I got a BFP with the help of soy.. baby dust to everybody!


----------



## Kyoun009

Just a heads up, last month I took soy for the first time and it gave me pregnancy like symptoms during the tww. Cramping, tender bbs, and nausea...starting about 5dpo. I thought for sure I was pregnant but then af came right on time. I hope it is your BFP but just be prepared. That was my 9 month TTC and I had never felt anything like it.


----------



## rosabelle

hi ladies, just wondering if there are any Aussies who have used SI and where did you buy it? i have asked a few health supplement shops but they didn't stock it.. 
thanks :)


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Well, barring the spotting I think I can put all my symptoms down to the stinker of a cold that's hit full force today:growlmad:

On 7DPO now so half way through the 2WW and desperate to POAS but trying to maintain a little willpower!


----------



## annmariecrisp

Wannabe Mommy said:


> Well, barring the spotting I think I can put all my symptoms down to the stinker of a cold that's hit full force today:growlmad:
> 
> On 7DPO now so half way through the 2WW and desperate to POAS but trying to maintain a little willpower!

Hi, 
I have had really similar symptoms to you this month! I haven't stopped sneezing today too! I hope I'm not getting a cold! I poas today and got BFN :( don't really know what else I was expecting to be honest! I will now leave it until saturday I think! I am so nauseous and really dizzy today and have lot's of creamy cm (like lotion!) boobs are killing me (saying that they did last month too and it turned out a BFN)! This is my first month of trying Soy, I really hope it works for me! If not I shall definately try it again next month. 
How u feeling today? xx :hugs:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

FX'd Annmarie, I hope it is your month this month!!!!

Definately a cold, and a doozy at that. Blocked nose, chesty cough, chills and absolutely completely and totally shattered:sleep:

I still have hope. Had some spotting at 3DPO which I think was an ovulation bleed as it can apparently take a few days to work it's way out. I've never had that or a pos OPK before so the Soy has worked for me in that way.

There was plenty of BDing around Ov time so it is still possible I may get a BFP this month it's just a matter of waiting and hoping.

:dust: to you!


----------



## pinkfee

Hi All

I've just finished taking SI from CD3 - 7, i still have a brownish tinge to my cm (sorry if tmi) which is strange, so i'm not sure if this is a side effect from taking the soy as my period's never usually last this long. just started DTD and am charting my temp to see when I ovulate. 

Good luck for those of you in your tww! x


----------



## annmariecrisp

Wannabe Mommy said:


> FX'd Annmarie, I hope it is your month this month!!!!
> 
> Definately a cold, and a doozy at that. Blocked nose, chesty cough, chills and absolutely completely and totally shattered:sleep:
> 
> I still have hope. Had some spotting at 3DPO which I think was an ovulation bleed as it can apparently take a few days to work it's way out. I've never had that or a pos OPK before so the Soy has worked for me in that way.
> 
> There was plenty of BDing around Ov time so it is still possible I may get a BFP this month it's just a matter of waiting and hoping.
> 
> :dust: to you!

I hope that we both get our BFP's this month then we can bump buddies :) maybe the spotting was IB??? Am so glad the soy has worked for us :) xxx lot's of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: for us both xxx :)


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

HI ladies. I lost my little one. It has been really heart breaking. I had to pretty much go through this alone being my husband is in Arkansas with military training and they would not let him come home. I did have my oldest son that is 8 here with me. We do not hide anything from our kids so I had told him we have a baby in our tummy but Jesus might need it. He named the baby Nugget. And after I passed the baby he said our baby Nugget is dancing with Jesus now. And that is how I am trying to keep my head set on thinking. Our baby Nugget is dancing with Jesus now and everyday. I know my soy story ended sadly but I would like to still help others with how we used soy. Because WE DID GET OUR BFP! I took soy days 2-6. I took 200 mg a day beings my other kids were clomid babies and I had to take a high dose of clomid to have them. I have severe PCOS. I do not ovulate every month and I do not have a period every month. So my cds are always differnt. Ovulation monitors do not work on me so I pretty much go by my cm. When I do O it is usually around cd14. My husband has a low sperm count and a low sex drive. So we do not get to bd very much so I have to time it just right. CD24 I noticed I first had very watery cm then it was ewcm so we bd that night. My period was suppose to be on June 10 but beings I Od late I had bfn that day. I started having symptoms of sore boobs and I could smell every little smell in our house. I tested all week and bfn. Wasn't till 14dpo I got a very faint bfp. I'm sorry my post has been so long but I hope that has helped somone. Please do not give up hope because soy does work.


----------



## Aliciatm

sorry for your loss. im taking soy cd 5-9
cd 5- 80mg
cd 6- 120 mg
cd 7- 160 mg
cd 8- 160 mg
cd 9- 200 mg


im on cd 8.. so really nervous. usually ovulated around cd 18...


----------



## August79

ThreeboyzMom, So Sorry for your Loss. *Hugs*


----------



## USAFKnineWife

THREEBOYZMOM said:


> HI ladies. I lost my little one. It has been really heart breaking. I had to pretty much go through this alone being my husband is in Arkansas with military training and they would not let him come home. I did have my oldest son that is 8 here with me. We do not hide anything from our kids so I had told him we have a baby in our tummy but Jesus might need it. He named the baby Nugget. And after I passed the baby he said our baby Nugget is dancing with Jesus now. And that is how I am trying to keep my head set on thinking. Our baby Nugget is dancing with Jesus now and everyday. I know my soy story ended sadly but I would like to still help others with how we used soy. Because WE DID GET OUR BFP! I took soy days 2-6. I took 200 mg a day beings my other kids were clomid babies and I had to take a high dose of clomid to have them. I have severe PCOS. I do not ovulate every month and I do not have a period every month. So my cds are always differnt. Ovulation monitors do not work on me so I pretty much go by my cm. When I do O it is usually around cd14. My husband has a low sperm count and a low sex drive. So we do not get to bd very much so I have to time it just right. CD24 I noticed I first had very watery cm then it was ewcm so we bd that night. My period was suppose to be on June 10 but beings I Od late I had bfn that day. I started having symptoms of sore boobs and I could smell every little smell in our house. I tested all week and bfn. Wasn't till 14dpo I got a very faint bfp. I'm sorry my post has been so long but I hope that has helped somone. Please do not give up hope because soy does work.


I just wanted to say that I am sorry for your loss.:hugs: I am also sorry that your dh couldn't be with you. :hugs: Being a military family is tough especially when there are family issues at home and they are not with us. Your experience with soy is very helpful as I will be trying soy next cycle. If you need someone to chat with; please don't hesitate to pm me.:hugs:


----------



## Reenie79

Threeboyzmum - I'm so sorry hun! Thank you for sharing your experience. I love the thought of your little Nugget dancing with Jesus


----------



## court.

I was just wondering if soy gave anyone hostile CM?
I normally always have atleast a little bit and I don't seem to have much anything right now. I have heard that this sometimes happens with clomid, so I am hoping that soy is working for me like clomid. Can I still get pregnant without CM?


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

court. said:


> I was just wondering if soy gave anyone hostile CM?
> I normally always have atleast a little bit and I don't seem to have much anything right now. I have heard that this sometimes happens with clomid, so I am hoping that soy is working for me like clomid. Can I still get pregnant without CM?

I didn't have much cm on soy up until I Od. Then I had very watery cm. (tmi) It was so watery I stood up and it ran out.(sorry) Then later that day it was ewcm. I usually do not have cm like that. I also used preseed when we bd to help us out. IMO preseed helped us out so much with me not having a lot of cm. I feel like preseed helped keep the sperm in more even after sex.


----------



## court.

Did you ever concieve on soy?
How many cycles have you been taking it and what days?


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

I concieved on soy this month but I lost the baby. I took soy cd2-6 @ 200mg a day. I took a high dose because my other kids were clomid babys @ high doses. This was our first cycle using soy.


----------



## court.

I'm so sorry for your lose.
Do you ovulate on your own at all?
Do you have regular cycles?
How many days after your last dose did you O?

I apologize for all the questions I am just very curious. I am hoping this can be my month.


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

I have severe PCOS so I usually do not have regular cycles and I usually do not O each month. But when I do O it is usually around cd14 but with the soy I od cd24. I have noticed with other women too that soy changes there O date.


----------



## court.

Thank you I really appreciate all of your help.


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

You are welcome. I have to wait a full cycle to start trying again so I figured I can help others out while I wait. My dr wants to put me back on clomid but I think I am going to try soy again. I felt better using it and I didn't get all the bad cyst from soy like I did from clomid. Baby Dust to you Court. I hope this is your month.


----------



## annmariecrisp

three boyz mum I'm so so sorry for your loss :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxx


----------



## annmariecrisp

I tested this morning and I'm either 8/9 dpo can you have a look at the pic and tell me what you all think please xxx
 



Attached Files:







pos.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Reenie79

Annmarie - I can see a lovely line there! Congratulations hun!

Well I'm 9dpo today and got very very faint line yesterday and got some more today (on 3 different tests) I'm so excited but so scared too! If there is a little bean in there, please stick!

Hope you can see the lines, they are faint and my camera isn't great
 



Attached Files:







DSC01644.jpg
File size: 10.6 KB
Views: 21









DSC01647.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 23


----------



## annmariecrisp

Reenie79 said:


> Annmarie - I can see a lovely line there! Congratulations hun!
> 
> Well I'm 9dpo today and got very very faint line yesterday and got some more today (on 3 different tests) I'm so excited but so scared too! If there is a little bean in there, please stick!
> 
> Hope you can see the lines, they are faint and my camera isn't great

Thank you!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: I see your lines too!!! I am terrified too but it is soooo exciting!! Sticky dust to you :dust::dust:

I'm 8 or 9 dpo I'm gonna test again with a frer if i can hold my wee for a few hours!! 

CONGRATS xxx :happydance::happydance::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Reenie79

Thanks! Sitcky dust to you too! :dust: I'm hoping to test with a FRER too if I can hold my pee long enough (seems to be a problem for me that last couple of days!) :happydance:

I'm getting quite a bit of cramping today but I remember getting that with DS. It's still sinking in and I'm scared to believe it!

I have some of the same test as the one you have and I'm getting lines on them but they're so faint they won't show in a photo!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Reenie79 said:


> Thanks! Sitcky dust to you too! :dust: I'm hoping to test with a FRER too if I can hold my pee long enough (seems to be a problem for me that last couple of days!) :happydance:
> 
> I'm getting quite a bit of cramping today but I remember getting that with DS. It's still sinking in and I'm scared to believe it!
> 
> I have some of the same test as the one you have and I'm getting lines on them but they're so faint they won't show in a photo!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's a definate BFP honey! Don't worry just go and poas!! lol! I can't hold my pee for longer than an hour! I tried this morning so I've decided to do my next one tomorrow morning :) I have had some cramps today too and I feel so dizzy!! I really hope that our lines get darker and then we can officially announce!! Sooooooo exciting! It's my first month on Soy too! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reenie79

When I got pg with DS it was my first try on Soy. This time round this is my 4th cycle on Soy but without it I don't O at all as I have PCOS. I really wasn't feeling it this cycle until a couple of days ago when I felt maybe I could be pg... Yes, let's hope those lines get darker for us both!


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

Congrats annmariecrisp and reenie79! I'm praying for sticky beans for both of you!


----------



## unapologetik

Congrats you guys! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!

I'm 7dpo (barely) and I just cannot wait to test! You girls getting your BFPs on 8/9 makes me want to POAS so badly! 

:dust:


----------



## cherry22

wow! congratulations to all you ladies with bfps!!!! you give me hope that my journey wont be as long as my last!! 
Im just waiting for my bloody af to arrive im on cd 43 and counting! GGgggrrrr!! 
I was umming and arring wether to use soy as i have pcos but im definitely going to give it ago now!

Sticky beans to all! and baby dust to the rest! xx


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

unapologetik said:


> Congrats you guys! :wohoo: I'm so happy for you!
> 
> I'm 7dpo (barely) and I just cannot wait to test! You girls getting your BFPs on 8/9 makes me want to POAS so badly!
> 
> :dust:

UNAPOLOGETIK I am rooting for you!!! :happydance: I feel like I am the unofficial soy cheerleader! :haha: Sending sticky baby dust to all.


----------



## Aliciatm

okay cd 10.. last day of soy was yesturday.. waiting for my high on my cbfm to get to do the deed.


----------



## sammy1987

congratulations to you both :happydance:

iam now on cd 23 about 8 dpo, and iam still feeling normal.:shrug:

i never get ovulation cramps. do all you ladies get ovulation cramps or feel ovulation at all?


----------



## Reenie79

Thanks everyone!
Took more tests today and I think my lines are a bit darker than yesterday but I'm not sure :shrug:

I showed my tests to DH last night but he won't believe it until I get darker lines! I kept telling him that a line is a line and all it says is that I'm pg at this moment in time, what happens next is unknown and we should just be happy that I actually got pg! Don't get me wrong I'm worried stiff that this bean won't stick but I also want to be as positive as I can about this.

Sammy - I get ovulation pains and then pains in my left ovary throughout my 2WW (and also throughout early pregnancy with DS and looks like this pg is going the same way!) But I do know of quite a few ladies who don't feel O pains at all so don't worry :hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Reenie79 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> Took more tests today and I think my lines are a bit darker than yesterday but I'm not sure :shrug:
> 
> I showed my tests to DH last night but he won't believe it until I get darker lines! I kept telling him that a line is a line and all it says is that I'm pg at this moment in time, what happens next is unknown and we should just be happy that I actually got pg! Don't get me wrong I'm worried stiff that this bean won't stick but I also want to be as positive as I can about this.
> 
> Sammy - I get ovulation pains and then pains in my left ovary throughout my 2WW (and also throughout early pregnancy with DS and looks like this pg is going the same way!) But I do know of quite a few ladies who don't feel O pains at all so don't worry :hugs:

My bf doesn't want to see anymore tests! He says he's not going to believe it until I have a scan picture! He has been a class dick (sorry!) this last couple of days, not supportive at all! I suppose though they don't feel what we feel so it must be really odd :) 
Anyway! Massive congrats to you I had a look at your lines and they look great! I did an IC and got a darker line than yesterday but my frer was also really really faint (I did read that uk first response have a sensitivity of 40mui against the us version of 15mui!) 
xxx


----------



## Reenie79

That makes me feel so much better! I couldn't understand why my line was so faint on my FRER. Whenever I checked other people's FRERs on here their lines were so good compared to ICs now I know why mine wasn't!
Sorry about your BF, men can be so insensitive sometimes. Glad you got a darker line today!
DHlooked at the first test last night and said 'huh?' so I said 'don't you see the line right there?' and he replied 'oh yeah, I'd seen that!' I just thought what did you expect? And he's a Science teacher so you'd think he'd know better what with having to teach sex ed!


----------



## court.

Congrats !!! 
What days did you take soy ?


----------



## trixie79

oh my god reenie im so excited for you congrats hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reenie79

Thanks Trixie. I'm a bot worried today though as my lines were quite a bit lighter! I'm trying to stay positive but the thought that maybe it's a chemical is stuck in my head. DH says that we'll see what happens tomorrow and I know he's right but in a way I don't want to get my hopes up only to get heartbroken tomorrow if my lines are still faint or gone... such a rollercoaster of emotions!

How's everyone else doing? Sheila, what are you up to?


----------



## trixie79

my advice is to not even test again.....i didnt and so far everything is good. if you got a line its good....get to the gps and they will test for you and you will know then. my lines wer really faint and my temp even dipped wayyyy low and im over 9 weeks!!


----------



## Reenie79

Thanks Trixie. Unfortunately I'm in England and they don't test, just believe what you tell them (crazy I know!) Fingers crossed that AF stays away and that I can stop thinking about it and sleep tonight!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Ohhhh. Emmmm. Geeeee. I am so excited for you ladies! :happydance:

AF just showed up so will be starting soy this cycle. :yipee:


----------



## GradMommy

12 DPO... middle of the afternoon... couldn't wait for FMU... POAS addiction calling me... AND BFP!!! :bfp::bfp: LOL I used a FRER, and a CBE three hours later did another FRER - all have definite lines, faint but pink (or blue with the CBE), took the second FRER and same line as the first! Crossing my fingers that this is a sticky little stubborn bean and stays put for the next nine months!

I'm now a soy cheerleader too! Between checking CP, CM daily, oral and vaginal BBT, soy and preseed it's finally happened! First month using soy and preseed too!

Sorry ladies I HAD to tell you all! DH is excited but waiting on the bloodwork - I have a standing order so I'm going to be tapping my foot waiting for them to open up bright and early! LOL 

Baby dust and cheers to everyone!


----------



## Elanesse

Ahhhhhh GradMommy that is fab news, congrats!! I bet you are so excited! I cant wait to get my BFP, im hoping soy does the trick for me too this month. What dosage did you take and on what days? Sending lots of sticky bean glue your way xx


----------



## mrsthomas623

Yay!! Congrats Gradmommy!!!


----------



## trixie79

congrats grad mommy thats fantastic....whoooo-hooo!!!


----------



## annmariecrisp

GradMommy said:


> 12 DPO... middle of the afternoon... couldn't wait for FMU... POAS addiction calling me... AND BFP!!! :bfp::bfp: LOL I used a FRER, and a CBE three hours later did another FRER - all have definite lines, faint but pink (or blue with the CBE), took the second FRER and same line as the first! Crossing my fingers that this is a sticky little stubborn bean and stays put for the next nine months!
> 
> I'm now a soy cheerleader too! Between checking CP, CM daily, oral and vaginal BBT, soy and preseed it's finally happened! First month using soy and preseed too!
> 
> Sorry ladies I HAD to tell you all! DH is excited but waiting on the bloodwork - I have a standing order so I'm going to be tapping my foot waiting for them to open up bright and early! LOL
> 
> Baby dust and cheers to everyone!

Congrats xxx Am so glad soy worked for you :) xxx


----------



## GradMommy

Thank you all so much for the congratulations and well wishes! I took another FRER this morning with FMU and sure enough another line! Last night I went to the store and got a FRER digital just to be sure, and no line guessing or worrying about the lines, and within two minutes I got the "Yes+" symbol! It's still starting to sink in, we're so over the moon right now! 

I took soy from CD3-7, 120mg for CD3-5, CD 6 160 CD7 200mg. I also used PreSeed this month on the days leading up to fertile days, the fertile days and and one day after! While using preseed I laid with my feet on the headboard, pillows propping my bum up and did pelvic floor contractions - I really think that helped the little swimmers stay up there! LOL

Definitely staying with this thread to see everyone else getting their BFP - definitely a soy and preseed believer now! 

Thank you all again! Sending positive energy, baby dust and happy vibes to everyone!


----------



## pinkfee

Congratulations Gradmommy thats really encouraging to hear. 

Think i'm ovulating at the moment as i've just had the biggest dip in temp ever and i can feel pain in my left side which i don't normally get. So just need to down to business now :sex: :winkwink: and then hopefully my temp will rise tomorrow.

i'm really hoping that Soy will make a difference for us this month.


----------



## USAFKnineWife

Has anyone ever taken double the dosage of Soy? Like if you are taking 80 mg a day to match the 50 mg of Clomid...Has anyone taken 160 mg a day to start and ended with 240 mg? Like 80/160 (4 pills instead of 2) AND THEN 120/240 (6 pills instead of 3)....Just curious if anyone has strayed further from the usual dosage?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

:happydance::happydance:Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Quick question, has anyone ever had implantation bleeding?

I'm at 11DPO now and not expecting AF till Tuesday but today I've started having some strange bleeding.

It doesn't feel like AF at all, started at about 11am (now 5.35pm), not even left any marks on the pantyliner but when I wipe I get brown/pink discharge???

What do you think? I tested with FMU and got a BFN today:cry:


----------



## annmariecrisp

Wannabe Mommy said:


> :happydance::happydance:Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Quick question, has anyone ever had implantation bleeding?
> 
> I'm at 11DPO now and not expecting AF till Tuesday but today I've started having some strange bleeding.
> 
> It doesn't feel like AF at all, started at about 11am (now 5.35pm), not even left any marks on the pantyliner but when I wipe I get brown/pink discharge???
> 
> What do you think? I tested with FMU and got a BFN today:cry:

OMG! I had the same thing yesterday!! I'm not due on until tuesday either!! I had 2 wipes of pink yesterday and one had a tiny clot in it but then it stopped and now I have a yellowey discharge?? Very weird.....not had any other blood? I think I ov'd on the 16th so it could be implantation bleeding but I had a bfn this morning!! 
I don't know what to think so I have decided not to test again unless my AF doesn't show on tuesday. On my babymed planner app on my phone it said I would implant yesterday and that I wouldnt get a BFP until the 29th?? 
Do you fancy being poas buddies? haha xx
This is my first month on soy too and took it on the same days as you! weird!

xxx


----------



## sammycaine

I am sooo trying Soy next cycle. This is our first cycle trying again after two mc. My Dr did all the post MC blood work and it came back fine. Out of nowhere says I probably have PCOS, but says to try again. I never had irregular periods until he said I prob have PCOS. I am using a CBFM and am on CD 21 and still have a high reading, been high all week. I wonder if I will O at all this cycle. Have some pink/brown tinge, I am so confused! Any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

annmariecrisp said:


> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Quick question, has anyone ever had implantation bleeding?
> 
> I'm at 11DPO now and not expecting AF till Tuesday but today I've started having some strange bleeding.
> 
> It doesn't feel like AF at all, started at about 11am (now 5.35pm), not even left any marks on the pantyliner but when I wipe I get brown/pink discharge???
> 
> What do you think? I tested with FMU and got a BFN today:cry:
> 
> OMG! I had the same thing yesterday!! I'm not due on until tuesday either!! I had 2 wipes of pink yesterday and one had a tiny clot in it but then it stopped and now I have a yellowey discharge?? Very weird.....not had any other blood? I think I ov'd on the 16th so it could be implantation bleeding but I had a bfn this morning!!
> I don't know what to think so I have decided not to test again unless my AF doesn't show on tuesday. On my babymed planner app on my phone it said I would implant yesterday and that I wouldnt get a BFP until the 29th??
> Do you fancy being poas buddies? haha xx
> This is my first month on soy too and took it on the same days as you! weird!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I don't have the discipline to wait till Tuesday so just gonna test every day and see how it goes.:haha:

FX'd it goes well for both of us and then we can be bump buddies!!!

:dust:


----------



## unapologetik

I'm 10dpo right now girls.. all my tests have been bfns but then probably very premature as well.. I put the 'addict' in POASA. 

Good symptoms though.. very, very, sore bbs.. like so tender it hurts for any contact.. and that is certainly not a AF symptom I've had in my entire life. 2 waves of nausea now, which have been greatly unappreciated, since I was eating some of my favorite things those times.. insomnia!! I have occasional insomnia, but for the last 5/6 days now, cannot sleep until 5 am sometimes! Dreams of having twins, and also, very dark BFP lines on a HPT.. headaches have been happening with more frequency, too.

Maybe some of this is just in my head.. but I can't explain away the sore bbs. If I so much as bump them, they hurt. And it's constant, like a dull ache. Never experienced it in my life before. Makes me think I'll have a bfp pretty soon.. :shrug:

Either way, hoping for the best for everyone :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aliciatm

Ok ladies first month of soy and using my new Cbfm just got a high starting opks today wish me luck... Goodluck to you as well


----------



## annmariecrisp

Wannabe Mommy said:


> annmariecrisp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wannabe Mommy said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Congrats to all the BFPs!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Quick question, has anyone ever had implantation bleeding?
> 
> I'm at 11DPO now and not expecting AF till Tuesday but today I've started having some strange bleeding.
> 
> It doesn't feel like AF at all, started at about 11am (now 5.35pm), not even left any marks on the pantyliner but when I wipe I get brown/pink discharge???
> 
> What do you think? I tested with FMU and got a BFN today:cry:
> 
> OMG! I had the same thing yesterday!! I'm not due on until tuesday either!! I had 2 wipes of pink yesterday and one had a tiny clot in it but then it stopped and now I have a yellowey discharge?? Very weird.....not had any other blood? I think I ov'd on the 16th so it could be implantation bleeding but I had a bfn this morning!!
> I don't know what to think so I have decided not to test again unless my AF doesn't show on tuesday. On my babymed planner app on my phone it said I would implant yesterday and that I wouldnt get a BFP until the 29th??
> Do you fancy being poas buddies? haha xx
> This is my first month on soy too and took it on the same days as you! weird!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I don't have the discipline to wait till Tuesday so just gonna test every day and see how it goes.:haha:
> 
> FX'd it goes well for both of us and then we can be bump buddies!!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Have you tested today? I did and got a very very faint positive so am now gonna leave it until wednesday morning! Af is due tomorrow, I have got a yellowy discharge with tinges of pink this morning so I don't know maybe af is on her way ? 
Bump buddies would be brill babe, fx'd for both of us xxx :happydance:


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

I'm out. Back to CD1 for me:cry:


----------



## pinkfee

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Wannabe Mommy. 

do you think you'll continue with Soy again this cycle?


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

pinkfee said:


> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Wannabe Mommy.
> 
> do you think you'll continue with Soy again this cycle?

Thanks:flower:

Definately going to be using Soy again CD3-7. This was the first time I got a Pos OPK and Ov bleeding so it must have done something! I took 160 mg everyday last time. Think I'm gonna do CD3-5 160mg and CD6 and 7 200mg just to try for a little extra boost:haha:


----------



## pinkfee

Wannabe Mommy said:


> pinkfee said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you Wannabe Mommy.
> 
> do you think you'll continue with Soy again this cycle?
> 
> Thanks:flower:
> 
> Definately going to be using Soy again CD3-7. This was the first time I got a Pos OPK and Ov bleeding so it must have done something! I took 160 mg everyday last time. Think I'm gonna do CD3-5 160mg and CD6 and 7 200mg just to try for a little extra boost:haha:Click to expand...

Good luck with this cycle, fingers crossed the extra boost works! 

:dust:


----------



## Reenie79

Just to update you all: it was a chemical pregnancy after all...:witch: got me this evening. I'm sad but also relieved that I now know what's going on. I spent quite a lot of time crying at the weekend so yesterday I decided to pull myself together and look forward to this cycle.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Wannabe Mommy

Reenie79 said:


> Just to update you all: it was a chemical pregnancy after all...:witch: got me this evening. I'm sad but also relieved that I now know what's going on. I spent quite a lot of time crying at the weekend so yesterday I decided to pull myself together and look forward to this cycle.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

:hugs: So Sorry :hugs:


----------



## mrsthomas623

Reenie79 said:


> Just to update you all: it was a chemical pregnancy after all...:witch: got me this evening. I'm sad but also relieved that I now know what's going on. I spent quite a lot of time crying at the weekend so yesterday I decided to pull myself together and look forward to this cycle.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

:hugs:


----------



## annmariecrisp

I think I had a chemical too :( I still haven't got AF properly though but I had a negative test 2 days ago so I think it's all over this month.
I'm sorry for your loss Renee xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sammy1987

iam now on cd 28 and nothing apart from a :bfn: :cry:
this is my second cycle using soy. i think next cycle i will try soy for the last time and i will up the dosage to 200mg on days 3 - 7.
i dont know what else to try if soy doesnt work for me again :shrug: :cry:


----------



## Aliciatm

Just wanted to let everyone know if ff is right soy brought my ovulation up from cd 18 all the way to cd 12!!! Let's see if I get that beautiful bfp


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

I will be using Soy this cycle for the first time...my AF came on the 27th and I am trying to figure out when I should start taking it...according to my previous cycles my average cycle length is 38 which according to a tracker has my fertile window from July 17th through July 21....

I will be on vacation on the 8th through the 16th...me and my partner are using a donor in which we do at home insemination..if I start taking soy will cycle day 3-7 will it make me O sooner...I have been reading on here that if i take it on 5-9 I will O sooner and I don't want to O sooner since I will be back on the 16th what I am trying to do is have a strong O this cycle


----------



## trixie79

Reenie79 said:


> Just to update you all: it was a chemical pregnancy after all...:witch: got me this evening. I'm sad but also relieved that I now know what's going on. I spent quite a lot of time crying at the weekend so yesterday I decided to pull myself together and look forward to this cycle.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

oh reenie im so so sorry xxx:hugs:


----------



## Reenie79

Thanks for your support everyone. Annmarie I'm so sorry for your loss too hun :hugs: Good luck for next cycle and lots of sticky baby dust for us both!

I ovulated really late this cycle on CD28 and I'd really like to O sooner...I don't know which days to take Soy to make this happen. 2mommiesTTC could you point me to where you read that 5-9 can bring an earlier O? It might help me decide!


----------



## 2mommiesTTC

Reenie79 said:


> Thanks for your support everyone. Annmarie I'm so sorry for your loss too hun :hugs: Good luck for next cycle and lots of sticky baby dust for us both!
> 
> I ovulated really late this cycle on CD28 and I'd really like to O sooner...I don't know which days to take Soy to make this happen. 2mommiesTTC could you point me to where you read that 5-9 can bring an earlier O? It might help me decide!

Let me see where i saw that at in the many soy threads i have read so much today everything right now is kinda blurry!! when did you take ur soy taht you O on cd28?


----------



## Reenie79

I took it CD3-7 but then I was ill from CD17 for a week which could have delayed O. Saying that I've been O'ing fairly late since TTC #2 (ard cd24-25 ish I think)

Thanks


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

I'm so sorry Reenie.


----------



## Aliciatm

Sorry reenie!!


----------



## mrsthomas623

Holy soy headache!! and the nauseousness is worse than my morning sickness last pregnancy and I am only on my 3rd day. Guess that means it is working though? Anyone else having side effects?


----------



## Reenie79

I just get headaches sometimes eventhough I take it at night and I become very b****y to my DH while taking Soy!


----------



## bluebumble

Hi Girls

I have been taking soy to help with ovulation - much the same as a lot of you on here - and I went to the doctors to start tests for fertility and have had bloods done over the last 3 cycles.

My bloods came back with my thyroid normal a couple of months ago but since taking soy I now have a raised thyroid. The doctor said that is common with taking soy and that often taking soy like clomid can result in hyperthyroidism. If my bloods come back raised again in 6 weeks (I plan on not doing it for the next cycle) then I will be on thyroxine for life and will most likely have hyperthyroidism 

Having gone and done more research into it, excess soy can cause hyperthyroidism.

Just wanted you all to be aware of the risks.


----------



## mrsthomas623

bluebumble said:


> Hi Girls
> 
> I have been taking soy to help with ovulation - much the same as a lot of you on here - and I went to the doctors to start tests for fertility and have had bloods done over the last 3 cycles.
> 
> My bloods came back with my thyroid normal a couple of months ago but since taking soy I now have a raised thyroid. The doctor said that is common with taking soy and that often taking soy like clomid can result in hyperthyroidism. If my bloods come back raised again in 6 weeks (I plan on not doing it for the next cycle) then I will be on thyroxine for life and will most likely have hyperthyroidism
> 
> Having gone and done more research into it, excess soy can cause hyperthyroidism.
> 
> Just wanted you all to be aware of the risks.

Do you mind if I ask you a few questions?

-How long were you taking it?
-What doses were you taking?
-Did you have any thyroid symptoms?

Thanks for sharing your experience!:hugs: I am planning on giving soy 2 cycles before meeting with my doctors to talk about other methods.


----------



## bluebumble

Hey

This was my second cycle on soy. I have never had thyroid problems before. I took 120mg, 160, 160, 200 and 200 cd 3-7 the first time and 5-9 the second.

Hope that helps

Google it, it's quite worrying :(


----------



## sammy1987

well the :witch: has got me today :cry:
i dont know wether or not to try soy again on my new cycle as i have now tried it for 2 cycles and i have upped my dosage and i havent had any luck at all with a :bfp:

i dont know what else to do or try :shrug:


----------



## pinkfee

sammy1987 said:


> well the :witch: has got me today :cry:
> i dont know wether or not to try soy again on my new cycle as i have now tried it for 2 cycles and i have upped my dosage and i havent had any luck at all with a :bfp:
> 
> i dont know what else to do or try :shrug:

Hi Sammy 

Sorry to hear the :witch: came. How long have you been trying? Have you & your OH been to the doctors yet? as they might be able to refer you to a fertility clinic or something? 

It can feel hopeless but you've got to try and keep positive

:dust:


----------



## THREEBOYZMOM

How is everyone? Figured I would check up on everyone. I went to the Dr today for my check up after my miscarriage. Every thing checked out great even tho I haven't had a cycle yet. She gave me the thumbs up to ttc. Gave me meds to start my cycle so I am nervous but excited. So now I'm just waiting on cd1 to try soy one more time. Anyone else still trying soy?


----------



## pinkfee

Hi well the :witch: came for me today so i'm back to CD1 :cry:

I've got a HSG scan scheduled for next wed, so i'm going to give soya a miss for this month, and then decide whether to use it next cycle again or maybe wait for my next fertility clinic appointment to see what the results are. 

threeboyzmom sorry to hear of your loss, its good news that everything is well though. 

Good luck with soya... hope it works for you!


----------



## lian_83

I'm also on my first Soy cycle and very much wanting a Soy baby.

This is from out of the blue - if ever I conceive a boy, I'll name him Sawyer and for a girl Zoe... Just in the honor of *Soy*, oh pretty please... :blush:


----------

